# Generation Legacy: Part Three



## Hammerhead

New thread to discuss the possible restarting of Generation Legacy, among other things.


----------



## Samnell

Present.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

*dispenses bags of popcorn for everyone*

Edit-Oh, can anyone even remember what's happened most recently in the game?  A quick recap would be nice.  Heck, we could easily fill a small wikipedia with all the game info/background =S

One of the great things about Tokiwong was just how he was so thorough with all his background info/worldbuilding, even though I don't remember all of it I'm stilled wow'd


----------



## Samnell

I got into the bad habit of not reading the parallel plot threads that didn't involve Mark directly, originally so I wouldn't slip up and have him being more informed than he ought to be and then just because I'm lazy. I remember the broad strokes, mostly.

The Overseer was born on the cyclopean highlands of the big bang, a few billion years ago, but he is still alive. He is an immortal Endless entityish thing, the personification of law and order. He often manifests as a posterior-mounted shaft several miles in length.

The Cardinal created elites to fight the Overseer, but she and Ryan are actually not elites and rather hold some fraction of the Overseer's power. He needs to take their heads and with them, their powers, so there can be only one. Tommy was aware of her nature, and his. He's at least somewhat older than he lets on and may or may not be a conventional elite. I'm foggy on how exactly Kelly fit into all of this. The Cardinal is of the opinion that elites are her property and to be disposed of if they do not serve her will. Bishop is less sanguine about this whole slavery to the Cardinal business and has split from the Cardinal's movement over it. 

Cassie is a non-elite, but some kind of genetically engineered supersoldier from the future that was built to battle what might have been Tommy's army of Starbots without personality. They were definitely Star models. I think at some point we discovered that in this future elites and baselines had gone to war and wrecked the planet in the process. I recall an implication that Cassie was created by the Vanguard company, which might have had ties to that bad dictator from Zaire that was recently overthrown.

The Overseer sent to our world some of his major lackeys and I think we were in the process of taking down or had just taken down Genocide on behalf of the Red Witch because we needed to save Kelly's soul. She sent some kind of arcane doppleganger for Yoshi to fight us, which was very upsetting to Mark since he sort of saw Yoshi as where he could have been if he'd done things differently in his life.

Anika appears to be a real-for-real elite, but it seems that her powers actually do involve putting her in touch with something that answers to the names of the Norse gods. When her powers were sitting in Ryan's body they were quite upset to see him on the caller ID.

Mark is the only person that knows him who isn't convinced that he's gay, largely because he has a bit of a block pertaining to things sexual. He's recently noticed that he feels "differently" about some of the guys around the school but so far his Platonic filter is intact. He's an awful leader, as always, given to trading on his personal appeal more than any sense of authority, but damn is he pretty. He's lately realized not only that the UN has done some dirty things like sterilizing elites and working on a way to get rid of them permanently, but also that he's not taken especially seriously by field commanders who are in theory his peers. A few times in recent missions the local UN field command was on an entirely different mission that they didn't bother to tell him about. He came out as an addict, at least to his closer friends and Jun Min put a temporary block on his cravings. There were plans to make a big event out of his coming clean and turning it into a positive for the UN. "Buy my shoes and stay away from drugs, kids!" 

I don't remember exactly what Gilden was involved in (save for it not being Anika) or who Anika was currently dating (save for it not being Gilden).

Oh yes, and on Gilden's silver age home world Tommy is a perfectly nice boy that has a dog named Star.

That's all I can remember right now.


----------



## Agamon

Thanks for starting the new thread, HH.  I came here to do just that.

Hmmm.  I'm pretty sure now that I want to do something (looking through Paragons last night and watching Hulk tonight may have helped somewhat).

I'm not sure I'm convinced I could do GL, though.  For starters, it'll be a lot of catching up.  Like Samnell, over the last few issues especially, I pretty much skimmed other players' arcs and concentrated on my own due to time restraints.  That only makes the fact that I don't really recall what was going that much worse.

Add to that the fact that I've only got the slightest idea where Toki was going with all this.  Whenever I thought I was starting to figure things out, he'd throw out a 180 degree revelation that put me back at square one.  While I found that cool as it happened, it's a tad confusing to me now as I try to assemble the pieces.

That said, I'll throw it out to you guys.  What would you rather do?  I think I'd prefer to start my own game, thematically similar to GL, and hold out hope that one day Toki may return.  But if you all want to give GL a shot with me at the helm, I'm willing to try, with Toki's blessing, of course.

Oh, and Anika is with Sami.  Gilden's crushin on Gadget.  I recall Cardinal and Metatron blowing up the school to get Cassie...or was it James?  Right, James got kidnapped.  Kelly died there.  Shal's new PC is Clover.  Chaos got demoted, they call him Robbie.  The team defied orders to go save kidnapped James.  I believe they are about to be blown up by an orbital satellite, thanks to Clover's dad.

'kay, I kinda remember what was going on.  Still, lots of reading ahead to try and figure out where everything is going if we go this route.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Maybe if everyone who was still around at the end can post their part of the metaplot, for the sake of catching up and then any greater details 

Greater Details: Tommy & Erica being Cardinal's/Erica's children?  Tommy killing his sister and then Bishop being Kelly's real father.  There was also some side snippet about an anti-elite group called Purity

I'd like to play a game but I haven't had the best track record with being responsible so I might bow out if there's enough people wanting to play (as I'm sure there will be ).  I'd definitely watch from the sidelines at least.  Probably a new game or at least an AU version would be best, though I would really miss the kind of character depth everyone's characters had (such as Samnell's development of Marc going from drug addict/phony team leader/someone kind of responsible, that could've only been done over a few years IRL)


----------



## Bialaska

Will this game be only for those who were in previous versions or will it be possible for newcomers who like the M&M system to join up too?


----------



## Shalimar

I think a similarly themed game would be the best bet Agamo, bu it should be up to you.

Legacy info:  Kelly was an Elite Mark 2, her mother created the elite nanobots, and then cardinal somehow delivered them world wide.   Kelly died fighting Cardinal, Killing Metatron, and possibly the Cassie double in the process.  Currently Tommy and her mom are still being held by an American team to try to force them to create super-elites.

Clover had just arrived at the school before the attack by Cardinal and had helped the school pick up the pieces as well as fight.  When Legacy was going to kidnap Ryan's friend from the mall to use her power to locate James, Clover stepped in and copied the power going with them instead of letting them kidnap the other, insuring that the UN would have a way to track the team and get Bishop back who the team was jailbreaking.

At the rescue attempt, the teens fought with the UN squad in addition to the enemy, and Clover left with the UN Squad commanded by her father.  There is a Sat strike in bound on the location where the teens currently are.


----------



## Samnell

I think an Alternate Universe kind of GL would be best. I doubt that even if we all put our heads together we could reconstruct everything, let alone what Toki had planned. Maybe it could commence a ways into the school year or something to justify some similar-to-before relationships? It could be interesting to re-run things and see if the same stuff emerged too, though.

Since it's unlikely we could figure out the whole Overseer/Cardinal business how Toki would have done, maybe the origin of elites is different and the role of our big bads isn't the same. That's sort of the A plot of the old GL, but are we more invested in that or in the particular characters we were playing and playing with? I realize this is a pretty easy choice for me to make since Mark's main plot points are fairly independent of it, but I understand it would be a harder call for HH and Shal.

There's room for compromise, though. The Overseer could still be the Galactus or Darkseid looming over the metaplot and the Cardinal could still be our Magneto sort of figure. Ok, arguably the Overseer is more like the Anti-Monitor or the Beyonder (now if he shows up with a man-perm...) and the Cardinal is more along the lines of Darkseid. Sheesh, Toki had big enemies for a bunch of teenagers with bad leadership.  Fighting Strength and Honor felt a lot more like battling Dr. Doom or Magneto than it did pounding on Sabertooth despite their role as goons-for-hire and sort of personal nemeses for Mark rather than world threads.


----------



## Agamon

By "thematically similar" I didn't quite mean the same game all over again.  More of a "ordinary people in an ordinary world with extraordinary abilities" similarity.  Doing a reset might be kinda weird.

Hmmm.  Could be interesting, too.  I gotta say, the school setting is great, lots of mentors and peers to play with as a GM.

There is familiarity in the setting, too.  That's both good and bad.  It's good to have everyone familiar with the setting, but not so much with the plot.

Then again, I'd change a lot of stuff up.  Paragons has some cool concepts that would fit into the Legacy universe really well.  Probably start at a lower PL, make whole setting lower PL to ground it a bit more.  I think a complete reset would be in order, starting at the middle somewhere might be even more confusing.  I'd probably keep some NPCs, change others, add new ones.  Heh, Ultimate Generation Legacy, if you will. 

Huh, this would be doable if everyone was up for it.  It wouldn't be the same thing all over again.  Just starting with the similar basic assumptions and taking it in different directions from there.

Bialaska, I think I'd like to cap number of players to start with at 6, so if less then that come back, you're first in line to grab a spot, if you like.


----------



## Shalimar

I would prefer AU but the biggest question at that point would be which character, Kelly or Clover.  I would like to play Clover, but Kelly was part of a lot of major plot upheavals.  Then again she was also super depressing to play at times, though her backstory could be changed to make her a happier person in an AU.

What PL were you thinking of starting wiith?  I know there was a slight believability issue with Kelly  being able to drop the whole world into an ice age in 6 seconds at PL 9.


----------



## Agamon

Can we assume this is the route we'll go then?  It is a good compromise between going with something new and keeping the old one going.  If so, then this is what I'm thinking:

Core Assumptions:

The beginning of this game will correspond pretty much with the beginning of the original, with similar background:



			
				Toki said:
			
		

> The world of the Legacy Universe is one going through several changes, as the world adapts to the appearance of super-human beings with powers beyond the ken of normal mortals. World Governments have banned together to assess the threat that the Elites pose to normal humanity, or "baselines" as most people refer to non-powered humans.
> 
> Elites have been in existence since 2010, after the arrival of Ghenther's Comet, an unknown comet that passed through Earth space in the summer of 2010. The first documented elite was Michael McCoy, also known as Miracle, an elite capable of controlling the primal forces of the world to great effect. He was able to manipulate the Earth to create a barrier in order to shield himself from an out of control semi-truck. Since his appearance, elites have appeared consistently over the intervening ten years.
> 
> One of the best-known elites is the international hero, Paragon, an advocate for peaceful integration of elites and baselines. He is one of the most powerful elites on the planet and the team leader of Justice Elite, an international team of elites who work for the newly strengthened United Nations to protect baselines from elite threats. They do double duty as spokespeople and humanitarian throughout the world, with such efforts as the terraforming of the Sahara desert, and furthering study into the elimination of disease and cancer.
> 
> In general elites tend to be viewed with awe by most folks of the world, powerful beings who are capable of either great good, or even greater evil in the eyes of most baselines. They often make headlines, and live public lives if they do not maintain a secret identity.




PCs are teens, aged 15 through 19, having developed their abilities recently, and have joined the Mudaba Adin Institute for Elite Children to learn about their new power, be with those like them, or maybe because they were sent there, whatever.

Also, do what you like for a PC.  No one is beholden to their old PCs if you want to go with something different.  Make no assumptions as to who is important to what, why, when or where.  To make the game fresh and interesting, all of that needs to be dropped.

Though things like will look similar on the surface, I've already got a good idea on how to change the fundamental structure of what's going on and why.

Of course, backgrounds, personality and motivations are most important in these games, but if you want to mess around with builds, I'm thinking an 80 point, PL 6 ceiling to start, with 40 points minimum going to the baseline build and then the rest going to adding the powers, feats, skills, stats or anything else enhanced by elite powers.  You can use Ultimate Power if you have access, and in fact, I encourage that.


----------



## Shalimar

Would you be open  to things from Hero High?  Feats like Cool, Disarming, and Untapped Potential, or is that stuff out of bounds?

As a siide note I think I would like to go with Kelly although it would be a Kelly with  a lot less drama in her background.  I'll also build up a Clover to see what she looks like at a low PL 6.  I'll make a final choice at that point based on the group and the builds if Agamon is willing to have me.


----------



## Agamon

Yeah, anyone that was in Toki's game is invited, of course, though like I say, I'd like to stop at six for starters.

And yeah, Hero High is a good book to steal from for this game, go ahead.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> By "thematically similar" I didn't quite mean the same game all over again.  More of a "ordinary people in an ordinary world with extraordinary abilities" similarity.  Doing a reset might be kinda weird.




Fair point. There are degrees of similarity. Ultimate Spider-Man, at least while I was reading, seemed like a modernization that was extremely faithful to the basic essence of the original character. Ultimate X-Men...not so much.

I was thinking aloud about a game that maintained most of the major figures, but maybe not their plotlines. Then again the Overseer/Cardinal/Ryan/Kelly business was a major series of major revelations to us so it does straddle the line a bit between same plots and same people. Anyway, just ideas. I'm quite content to start from scratch-ish again. I really liked the Bronze-Age-but-realistic sense GL started with. I suspect Toki's inspiration leaned more towards Teen Titans than my own New Mutants fixation, but the young heroes genre is broad enough for both to coexist.



> Hmmm.  Could be interesting, too.  I gotta say, the school setting is great, lots of mentors and peers to play with as a GM.




And you never need an excuse to introduce new powered people. They're new students or teachers.



> Huh, this would be doable if everyone was up for it.  It wouldn't be the same thing all over again.  Just starting with the similar basic assumptions and taking it in different directions from there.




I'm in!


----------



## Samnell

Damn... I really don't know if I want to reimagine Mark or try something completely different. It's not helping that several times I half-wrote a dream sequence where Mark grew up happy and well-adjusted in an affluent home, had a little brother named Tommy, was Platonic life partners with Star, and best swim team buds with Yoshi. At one point it was going to be a recurring dream to juxtapose with his flashbacks to breaking the hand of a freshly-dead acquaintance to get the drugs back. 

But I have lots of other ideas for teenage heroes too and I could always mix some of the traits I might want to revisit from Mark with some of those.


----------



## Shalimar

Wonder if Jun-Min will drink with the students this time around? ;p 

Would you guys be going with Mark, Ryan, and Cassie again?


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Would you guys be going with Mark, Ryan, and Cassie again?




I'm far from deciding, myself. There's a lot about Mark I could see revisiting, but a lot that also depended on original GL continuity that would not necessarily be the same. I might end up with someone thematically similar to Mark but with different powers, somebody completely different with the same powers, or something totally unrelated.

Whatever I make will definitely have a few twists and kinks to the personality and backstory. I can get really excited about making a gosh-wow-honest-to-goodness type, but I can't sustain interest in playing them very long. I'm too cynical for Superman's personality.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> Whatever I make will definitely have a few twists and kinks to the personality and backstory. I can get really excited about making a gosh-wow-honest-to-goodness type, but I can't sustain interest in playing them very long. I'm too cynical for Superman's personality.




What you need is someone that isn't really gosh-wow-good, but trying their damnedest to be so.  Anika was fun to play.

Speaking of which, Anika's one of the regulars that definitely won't be in this game.  I'm way too attached to that character, and there's nothing I hate more than DM's with their pet NPCs.

On the plus side, Yoshi is alive!  Yay!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

AU Gen Legacy universe sounds good.  I really need to spend at least a day to evaluate if I can commit to a game, I'd like to think I'm a bit more responsible these days but I haven't had the best track record for keeping them up.  I know a few folks here were going to be in a PBP I started called Transcendence Now, depending on how many are interested I might try resurrecting that if I come back to play in this one.


----------



## Shalimar

How about our short lived British archer-girl will she make an appearance?  I think she lasted all of 1-2 issues

Sollir no need to be hard on yourself stuff happens.  Running a game is much harder than playing in one.  I'd suggest getting back into playing before trying to run one though.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> What you need is someone that isn't really gosh-wow-good, but trying their damnedest to be so.  Anika was fun to play.




That was sort of Mark's thing too, but he had thick layers of self-delusion over it. He did all these definitely-not-boards-ok things while living on the street to get his next score. Then he got powers which prettied him all up and gave him a chance to kick the drugs, so he was trying to be some kind of role model all the sudden and it seemed to be working when the UN wanted him to be GL's leader. Of course he still had some withdrawal symptoms and flashbacks, and honestly he wasn't doing much to come to terms so much as pretending nothing ever happened.



> On the plus side, Yoshi is alive!  Yay!




Awesome. Mark adored Tommy and Star, but Yoshi was Samnell's favorite NPC. Remember when his mother visited the school and kept knocking him upside the head?


----------



## Samnell

Unrelated note:

Had I been aware that Hero High was written somewhat in-character I would have bought it a lot sooner than tonight.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> Unrelated note:
> 
> Had I been aware that Hero High was written somewhat in-character I would have bought it a lot sooner than tonight.




Yeah, I like all of the interviews, too.  Good book.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> How about our short lived British archer-girl will she make an appearance?  I think she lasted all of 1-2 issues




Probably not.  I'm not going to start out with a cast of thousands, so some paring down is needed.  I've got a pretty good idea who was popular and who wasn't, so I'll start with that.  The great thing about the Institute is that you can introduce new PCs or NPCs pretty much any time and that introduction isn't contrived.

Also, I don't really want to get into who I will and won't include OOC, I'll leave that for the game itself.  But anyone that wants to give their two cents on who they liked or didn't from the old game (and why), sure can, and I'll take it into account.


----------



## Samnell

I'm kicking around a bunch of ideas as I push through Hero High. So in pursuit of narrowing some things down, or getting yet more ideas, annoying questions for Agamon follow:

1) How long have elites been around? I know we did something like nine months of game time, but I'm not sure how long they'd been about before it started. Ten years?

2) How big is the Mudaba Adin School for Elite Children? Does it operate a lot of extra-curriculars (sort of like an American high school with sports programs, drama club, etc) or is it a more International/European school that's mainly about academics and powers with the occasional dance maybe thrown in? Is it still run by the UN and the Justice Elite?

3) Aside from the 40 pp limit on powers and the realistic limits that puts on going crazy, any other power limitations? I remember Toki ruled out dimensional travel and specified we could only take precognitive powers as uncontrolled.

4) Are there any issues that might make it more or less likely that particular elites, or elites from particular countries, would be at Mudaba Adin? Like is Botswana crazy about the school and grants a special stipend to the families with children there, or Belarus is an international pariah that expressly forbids its citizens from attending?


----------



## Hammerhead

You know, I was really hoping we could have an edition war. That issue got defused *way* too quickly if you ask me. Maybe someone can point out how bad 3.X was, or compare 4E to some kind of video game? Please? 

This game does sound like a lot of fun, assuming it goes through. I think I'd let poor Ryan enjoy his vacation from having to be mean, sarcastic, and cold-hearted and play someone new. Maybe someone smarter and more compassionate. 

As far as rules, I figure that the Wide and No Save Extras would be banned?


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> You know, I was really hoping we could have an edition war. That issue got defused *way* too quickly if you ask me. Maybe someone can point out how bad 3.X was, or compare 4E to some kind of video game? Please?




But...I like you guys and don't want to Edition War with you... Plus Venture Bros. keeps distracting me. I can't decide of Billy Quizboy, Boy Genius's, real last name is meant as a very obscure shout out to the actor that played Ridley in the D&D movie and Jimmy Olsen on Lois & Clark or if my brain is just such a scary place that I'm the only person who would ever think of that. Having listened to their commentaries where they sound disturbingly like me and my best friend, I really don't know.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> I'm kicking around a bunch of ideas as I push through Hero High. So in pursuit of narrowing some things down, or getting yet more ideas, annoying questions for Agamon follow:
> 
> 1) How long have elites been around? I know we did something like nine months of game time, but I'm not sure how long they'd been about before it started. Ten years?




I think Toki went with 5 years, I'm going with 2 and start the game in 2012.  So a pretty new phenomenon.



> 2) How big is the Mudaba Adin School for Elite Children? Does it operate a lot of extra-curriculars (sort of like an American high school with sports programs, drama club, etc) or is it a more International/European school that's mainly about academics and powers with the occasional dance maybe thrown in? Is it still run by the UN and the Justice Elite?




Very much like the original, which was run a lot like a private school, so yeah, more European than American.  Reminiscent of Prof. X's school in X-Men.  Pretty much the same size as before, it could hold probably 120 kids, but won't be even near capacity to start.  And it is run by the UN, just like the Justice Elite (not along with, I'm making the distinction here - another reason I'm pushing back the timeline, I want the JL and Paragon to wield less power to start than they did).

Gotta get to work, I'll answer more questions later.  If anyone's got anything to add, go right ahead.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> 3) Aside from the 40 pp limit on powers and the realistic limits that puts on going crazy, any other power limitations? I remember Toki ruled out dimensional travel and specified we could only take precognitive powers as uncontrolled.




For the most part, I don't want to eliminate anything completely.  With a system like this, abuse is always possible.  What I do hope to limit is any abusive builds.  Toki also wasn't crazy about Incorporeal and Invisibility either, which is understandable.  However, the last character I did up for this game had both of those powers, but wasn't a "I-can-hit-you-but-you-can't-hit-me" character, and fairly well balanced.

So I don't want to limit concept, but if I think your build might be a little out of wack, I'll ask you to make changes.

That said, dimension travel and time travel will be tough powers to pass
muster...

So, those two extras you mentioned, HH, are ripe for abuse, but I won't reject them outright.

And I've glanced through Hero High again, and I think Untapped Potential is a bit broken for a feat, so after all that, yeah, I'm not going to allow that. 



> 4) Are there any issues that might make it more or less likely that particular elites, or elites from particular countries, would be at Mudaba Adin? Like is Botswana crazy about the school and grants a special stipend to the families with children there, or Belarus is an international pariah that expressly forbids its citizens from attending?




I had to think a bit about this one.  On paper, there's no difference between Barcalona and Mudaba Adin.  Any elite child in a UN nation can apply to the schools, and no member nations at this point are refusing to cooperate.  Not everyone is accepted, but if you are, the UN foots the bill.

However, some powerful and wealthy families have pulled some strings to make Mudaba Adin more of the elite elite school, if you know what I mean.  If a child of parents with a lot of political and economic pull is an elite, they attend Mudaba Adin.  Not to say there aren't middle and lower class kids at the school, just that all the rich kids are there.


----------



## Shalimar

I finally got my laptop back from the repair shop.  No more posting from a PS3 for me (Shudder), or an I-Phone (ugh); give me an actual keyboard to type with any day. 

Agamon, how about Holding Back?  Its not really important, and I probably wouldn't take it, but I am a bit curious since you nixed untapped potential.

Are there any rumors about a teen team being put together, or anything like that making the rounds in the UN, or where influential peole might hear about it?


----------



## Agamon

Well, UP gives you another +1 when using EE.  I don't see why anyone wouldn't take that as a feat.  Feats so good that it's silly for anyone not to take it are borked, IMO.  Holding Back is a drawback, however.  And I 'm of the "If it's a drawback, I'll make sure you know it's a drawback" school of thought. 

So again, I can see where it could fit and help build drama, but I might not allow it with certain builds.

And the prevelant rumor is that the schools are there train the future teams like JL, but not necessarily a teen team.  Pessimists might say it's an indoctrination camp to get young elites to think a certain way...but more on that later.


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:
			
		

> I had to think a bit about this one.  On paper, there's no difference between Barcalona and Mudaba Adin.  Any elite child in a UN nation can apply to the schools, and no member nations at this point are refusing to cooperate.  Not everyone is accepted, but if you are, the UN foots the bill.




Are there too many elite children for the UN to accept everyone that applies?  I mean you made it sound like the schools weren't close to capacity... Do the UN member nations (and non members for that matter) have their own academies for Elite children to take up the slack?


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Pessimists might say it's an indoctrination camp to get young elites to think a certain way...but more on that later.




Way to tease on one of my favorite supers themes.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Are there too many elite children for the UN to accept everyone that applies?  I mean you made it sound like the schools weren't close to capacity... Do the UN member nations (and non members for that matter) have their own academies for Elite children to take up the slack?




What I was thinking there is that the UN might not sponser a teen that can turn paper different colors, or grow their hair really fast...unless further research can show that it may be of some use to helping the global community in some way (say the start of some untapped potential...there's those words again).  The UN is not being completely altruistic here...but I'm getting ahead of myself. 

And not to say they turn away thousands of apps and accept only a few.  There are only a relative handful of elites at this point.  Not all elite powers are useful, but those of the students at the Institutes will be, and those that are deemed worthy are not turned away.  But then, not all of them sign up either.  The cause of the breakout from a couple years ago is not certain, but it is certain that, if the current trend continues, the number will increase as time goes by, thus the schools that are bigger than they currently need to be.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> Way to tease on one of my favorite supers themes.




Happy you approve.  I'll write up some of the current power groups later tonight.  Pantheon ain't quite what she used to be...


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Are there too many elite children for the UN to accept everyone that applies?  I mean you made it sound like the schools weren't close to capacity... Do the UN member nations (and non members for that matter) have their own academies for Elite children to take up the slack?




Sorry, I implied but didn't really answer the second part of the question.  There are plans in their infancy to develop schools apart from the UN, but nothing firm yet.


----------



## Hammerhead

Agamon said:
			
		

> What I was thinking there is that the UN might not sponser a teen that can turn paper different colors, or grow their hair really fast...




Well, there goes my first two character ideas. 

And Shal: trying to post on the internet with a PS3 or iPhone? I think that's the new deepest circle of hell. My sympathies for your past plight.


----------



## Shalimar

The I-phone is fine for reading forums and on the go, but not when you need to do serious typing.  The PS3 would be better, if I had a PS3 Keyboard, but its never come up before.

Unfortunately HP wiped my PC when the problem was completely unrelated to the hard drive.  Oh well, its good to clean out the cob webs once every year or 2.


----------



## Mimic

I am very much interested in joining this, if there is still space left.


----------



## Samnell

I have a half-formed idea for a fairly upbeat, laid-back guy with shadow powers. Maybe a surfer dude or beach bum sort of kid. He has some kind of internal shadow. If you cut him, he bleeds wispy black vapor slightly lighter than air. Light, especially sunlight, makes the shadow inside feel stronger and healthier. So he spends lots of time outside. The shadow tends to bleed out to things that are in contact with him often or for extended periods of time, more so if he uses his powers often. So his clothes get bleached white (no "light" = no color) or the shadow goes to ground and then turn pitch black. Maybe it varies from item to item. He'll probably be very, very white and it would be either platinum blond or pitch black hair.

But I don't know what kind of shadow powers he has, just that this seems like a thematically cool way to flavor them up. Regeneration has obvious applications from the effect of sunlight strengthening the shadow within, so maybe some ranks there with a partial source-dependent flaw. Maybe teleport, or some obvious TK with shadowstuff appearing and manipulating the objects. 

To go against stereotype for the theme, maybe he's got some enhanced charisma and his physical oddities make for more exotic appeal than freakshow. I am still fond of the teen idol thing I had going on with Mark.

Or maybe I'll do something completely different if another inspiration strikes.


----------



## Agamon

Mimic said:
			
		

> I am very much interested in joining this, if there is still space left.




You'd be #6 is Kain and Solnir are still a go.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> I have a half-formed idea for a fairly upbeat, laid-back guy with shadow powers. Maybe a surfer dude or beach bum sort of kid. He has some kind of internal shadow. If you cut him, he bleeds wispy black vapor slightly lighter than air. Light, especially sunlight, makes the shadow inside feel stronger and healthier. So he spends lots of time outside. The shadow tends to bleed out to things that are in contact with him often or for extended periods of time, more so if he uses his powers often. So his clothes get bleached white (no "light" = no color) or the shadow goes to ground and then turn pitch black. Maybe it varies from item to item. He'll probably be very, very white and it would be either platinum blond or pitch black hair.
> 
> But I don't know what kind of shadow powers he has, just that this seems like a thematically cool way to flavor them up. Regeneration has obvious applications from the effect of sunlight strengthening the shadow within, so maybe some ranks there with a partial source-dependent flaw. Maybe teleport, or some obvious TK with shadowstuff appearing and manipulating the objects.
> 
> To go against stereotype for the theme, maybe he's got some enhanced charisma and his physical oddities make for more exotic appeal than freakshow. I am still fond of the teen idol thing I had going on with Mark.
> 
> Or maybe I'll do something completely different if another inspiration strikes.




That's pretty cool, gotta say.  Going back to Cali, or somewhere new, like Australia?


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> That's pretty cool, gotta say.  Going back to Cali, or somewhere new, like Australia?




Good question. Mark was barely Californian and had no interest in going back. I just seized on it as being a handy setting for gang-infested urban decay where he could have lived outside for most of the year, most of the time, without dying from exposure. He was a PC from California more than a Californian PC. If I go with the beach culture angle I have a lot more options than Sunny California.


----------



## Shalimar

I still can't decide between the military brat (Clover), or a remake of a happier and more upbeat Kelly.  With the power point limitation in place I could drop any of a few sets of powers into either.

Right now I am playing around with a feral set of powers and weather controller powers.  The Feral powers would be pretty standard cat powers: pheromones, super senses, strike, leaping, and regen.  The weather powers is Weather control from Ultimate Power with the majority of the Power feats that are listed under it, albeit bought at 4pp/rank.  Holding back would fit pretty well with the weather controller powerset to put the character able to summon the full fury of nature, but unable to control it when she does.

Shapeshift could be really fun though, and the chances for pranks would be limitless.  It'd also be a very easy set of powers to drop on anyone at an even 40pp for 5 ranks, 35pp if it was limited in some way.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> Good question. Mark was barely Californian and had no interest in going back. I just seized on it as being a handy setting for gang-infested urban decay where he could have lived outside for most of the year, most of the time, without dying from exposure. He was a PC from California more than a Californian PC. If I go with the beach culture angle I have a lot more options than Sunny California.




This is true.  I guess surfer dude/beach bum conjures thoughts like, "Yo, brah!  Surf's up, dude!"  Even though "brah" is Hawaiian slang, but whatever...


----------



## Shalimar

Toki actually played a Cali boy surfer in the Mutant high game that Radiant ran a few years back.  It worked out pretty well.  I remember that game pretty fondly.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I still can't decide between the military brat (Clover), or a remake of a happier and more upbeat Kelly.  With the power point limitation in place I could drop any of a few sets of powers into either.
> 
> Right now I am playing around with a feral set of powers and weather controller powers.  The Feral powers would be pretty standard cat powers: pheromones, super senses, strike, leaping, and regen.  The weather powers is Weather control from Ultimate Power with the majority of the Power feats that are listed under it, albeit bought at 4pp/rank.  Holding back would fit pretty well with the weather controller powerset to put the character able to summon the full fury of nature, but unable to control it when she does.
> 
> Shapeshift could be really fun though, and the chances for pranks would be limitless.  It'd also be a very easy set of powers to drop on anyone at an even 40pp for 5 ranks, 35pp if it was limited in some way.




For sure, all good ideas.  In fact, I was considering a shapeshifting NPC, but I'll finalize that once you guys figure things out, no worries.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> This is true.  I guess surfer dude/beach bum conjures thoughts like, "Yo, brah!  Surf's up, dude!"  Even though "brah" is Hawaiian slang, but whatever...




My best friend is a science teacher in Hawaii. As soon as I mentioned that maybe this would be some kind of beach culture kid (I'm liking this descriptor more than surfer dude/beach bum.) he started feeding me dialect. I could never keep that up. He's hit unintelligibility with me a few times when he comes online right after talking with kids.


----------



## Agamon

Re-familiarizing myself with the books, I remembered App. I in Ultimate Power.  This is kinda what I was getting on about with possible problematic builds, keep in mind the powers mentioned in there (Boost, Drain, Growth/Shrinking, Summon and Variables, in particular).

I agree with Steve that Deflect is underpowered if taken as a Standard action and am willing to let it break the PL by 4 ranks to compensate.

I also like the house rule he suggests for Growth and Shrinking, making the modifiers proportional (+1 Str and Toughness, -1 attack and defense for each rank of Growth, vice versa for Shrinking).

Powers that take a little longer to figure out don't make much difference in a relatively slow moving pbp, so no probs there.  And otherwise, we'll go on a case by case basis.

Not sure if this was necessary, I know you guys can come up with some awesome concepts without cheeseballing, but I thought I better throw it out there anyways.  I shouldn't have to come down on anyone's builds with a sledgehammer, but I'm hoping to avoid hard feelings if I must. 

(I'm also hoping 'yes', or at least, 'yes, but' or 'maybe, if' is better for you guys than outright banning certain powers)


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> (I'm also hoping 'yes', or at least, 'yes, but' or 'maybe, if' is better for you guys than outright banning certain powers)




It certainly works for me. 'No and here's why' also works but retains the temptation to transgress.


----------



## Shalimar

Only taking powerful students (or those with the potential to be powerful) could really open them up to a lot of speculation that they are building up an army of powerful supers.

On another note, I think I have pretty much decided on Clover.  I played Kelly for a nice long time, and I'm a little worried that stuff from the other kelly woul seep into this one.  I think that Clover will end up being the better choice with out the emotional baggage.

The next question becomes which power set to use.  I can post up the base Clover and then get some feed back from you guys as to which powers to plop on.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> It certainly works for me. 'No and here's why' also works but retains the temptation to transgress.




This is true.  I don't expect I'd have to do that, but there are probably some concepts that just ain't gonna fly...


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Only taking powerful students (or those with the potential to be powerful) could really open them up to a lot of speculation that they are building up an army of powerful supers.




True, true...again, the pessimists would think that.  UN supporters might counter by saying that those with power need to learn how to use the power responsibly, and doing so through the same vehicle that powers the JL, which protects baselines from the wackjobs and basically does its best to make the world a better place is a good thing.  Though one could certainly argue for both sides.

Edit: and I was careful to use the word "useful" instead of "powerful".  Those that can make plants grow or heal aren't necessarily powerful, but they're darn useful! 



> On another note, I think I have pretty much decided on Clover.  I played Kelly for a nice long time, and I'm a little worried that stuff from the other kelly woul seep into this one.  I think that Clover will end up being the better choice with out the emotional baggage.
> 
> The next question becomes which power set to use.  I can post up the base Clover and then get some feed back from you guys as to which powers to plop on.




Probably a good call.  I liked Kelly, but I get what you're saying.  Sounds good.

I wouldn't mind if everyone included their baseline builds, either before, or along with, the elite build.  I'd like to see what is derived from the elite abilities.  Also might be nice to have a "depowered" version of your PC, 'cause, you never know...


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind if everyone included their baseline builds, either before, or along with, the elite build.  I'd like to see what is derived from the elite abilities.  Also might be nice to have a "depowered" version of your PC, 'cause, you never know...




Good to know that we should be competent even without our powers 

Clover is actually a pretty competent fighter regardless of her powers.  I figure she was definitely involved in martial arts being from such a military background.


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:
			
		

> Edit: and I was careful to use the word "useful" instead of "powerful".  Those that can make plants grow or heal aren't necessarily powerful, but they're darn useful!




I would argue that those abilities are very powerful, regardless of a direct martial application for them.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind if everyone included their baseline builds, either before, or along with, the elite build.  I'd like to see what is derived from the elite abilities.  Also might be nice to have a "depowered" version of your PC, 'cause, you never know...




This prompts another question. I'm not sure if it would be relevant with my new guy (and if that's the case it could be rendered non-relevant easily enough) but how would you count things that happened as a result of having or getting powers, and are thus derived therefrom, but are not powers themselves? 

For example, Mark was a fairly homely, beaten-down, scarred-over kid. When he got powers, all of that was fixed in a very rapid regeneration of his skin, some reworking of his muscles, and some changes to his bone structure. I never got into the details because no one was in a position to see Mark pre-powers, but this was a sort of wish-fulfillment thing that took care of some addiction-related self-loathing. He was pretty because he got powers, but his prettiness was more or less natural to his elite body. Losing his powers wouldn't necessarily have put all of that back. Would that kind of thing count as a power against our 40 point elite budget (claimed as an enhanced feat, I suppose) or part of his baseline attributes?

Or to put it another way, is permanent elite transhumanism an option or should all elite transhumanism be of the Cinderella variety?


----------



## Agamon

(Okay, so like I said, I'll be stealing some ideas from _Paragons_, so some of this might seem familiar if you've read that book.  However, a lot of whatever I do steal from there will need some adjusting to fit into even an AU Legacy Universe, so knowledge of that book shouldn't spoil anything.  But then some of it is just a complete ripoff...of course, that's what the book is for, no? )

*Power Groups, part 1*

_United Nations and Justice Elite_

Months after the emergence of elites redefined “impossible” for most of the world, an unidentified elite appeared on the outskirts of Evanston, Wyoming in the United States and, unwittingly, changed the course of history. Travelers eastbound on Interstate 80 towards Evanston from Utah reported a strange figure staggering down the middle of the highway, seemingly bound for Evanston from parts unknown. Described by witnesses as ‘bewildered and possibly intoxicated,’ the unusual figure was apparently unaware of the danger he was in from late evening traffic, prompting the intervention of the state’s highway patrol. It wasn’t until local authorities attempted to detain the individual for his own safety that the situation became dangerous. Confused and frustrated, the elite lashed out at the officers confronting him, killing them instantly. As the situation quickly escalated, the frightened elite tried to escape only to be confronted again by Evanston police, resulting in a confrontation that all but destroyed several blocks of commercial property. Within hours, National Guard units arrived in Evanston intent on containing the situation. Unable to cause even the slightest harm to the now-enraged superhuman confronting them, the situation spiraled out of control. The ensuing altercation caused millions of dollars in property damage and cost the lives of hundreds of people. Although the elite escaped and was never clearly identified, the devastation was shocking…particularly to the millions of spectators who watched the events unfold live on news channels across the globe.

The ‘Evanston Incident’ solicited a panicked response from all corners of the world. Events involving elites had been covered in news reports before, but this was the first time that the danger posed by elites had been made starkly, staggeringly clear to the masses. While government officials in every major country had been aware for sometime that elites with both criminal and terrorist agendas were a very real and very dangerous threat to both national and international security, the Evanston Incident moved these concerns from the realm of possibility into reality. Worst of all, such dangers had been realized in full view of the public. Fearful that elite monsters now lurked around every corner, ready to explode amidst unwary citizens at a moment’s notice, the world’s populace demanded a response from their leadership. Within days of the events in Evanston, anti-elite demonstrations were organized in major cities across the globe, many of which devolved into riots. In several countries, gangs of self-styled “witch-hunters” assaulted and, in many circumstances, publicly executed suspected elites in an effort to reclaim the world for baselines. The chaos grew and soon threatened to consume international safety and peace of mind.

As national governments scrambled to respond to the demands of a frightened populace, a ray of hope appeared, albeit from an unexpected source. Scant days after the events in Evanston, the United Nations Paranormal Action Executive, or PAX, a subcommittee of the UN Security Council, met in a carefully secured closed session. The PAX committee had been formed, initially, to study Fortean phenomena as it appeared with greater frequency around the globe and to make recommendations to the Security Council on paranormal occurrences. Events in Evanston were, obviously, extremely concerning to the global community, but PAX had never before met in a closed session. While the exact nature of the discussion that occurred that day was never disclosed, two things are known. First, the meeting lasted, uninterrupted, for over seven hours. Second, four individuals were in attendance at that meeting who had never attended a meeting of PAX before. Two of these individuals were United States Army Colonel Jackson Cross and a New York criminal psychologist named Jeremiah Prophet, while the other two were later identified as the Secretary-General of the United Nations and the Governor of the State of New York.

On the morning following this meeting, PAX officials held a press conference on the steps of United Nations plaza. The Secretary-General of the UN announced the formation of a new organization that would be dedicated to preserving international peace and security in response to the potential threats posed to both by the “amoral and unconscionable use” of elite abilities.  As the astonished media listened, the Secretary-General went on to say that this new organization, code-named ‘Justice Elite’, would operate under sanction from the United Nations. The then-Governor of the State of New York, took the podium and announced that the state, as a sign of goodwill and support, had donated Governor’s Island to the United Nations in order to provided with a base of operations. Colonel Jackson Cross, stepped forward to introduce himself as Executive Director of Justice Elite Global Operations, and to introduce Justice Elite Alpha: Paragon, Redline, Oracle and Atlas. “These,” Colonel Cross stated, “are the first of many we will recruit to aid in our mission to ensure the safety, security, and sovereignty of the nations of the world.”

Today, Justice Elite is a shining example of what the nations of the world are capable of when they work together. Although not always greeted warmly by every nation on the globe, Justice Elite mission teams are typically a welcome sight in a time of crisis; be it a natural disaster or a Fortean danger. The first line of defense in the war against elite terrorism and crime on an international scale, Justice Elite and its members are some the most visible and recognizable elites operating in the world today.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I would argue that those abilities are very powerful, regardless of a direct martial application for them.




Yeah, the line between useful and powerful is a blurry one...


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> Or to put it another way, is permanent elite transhumanism an option or should all elite transhumanism be of the Cinderella variety?




Good question.  I was being facetious about the losing the powers bit, but it could possibly come up, I suppose.

I want to say make it part of the baseline build, but if it's the power that improved you, losing the power should take you back to where you were.  So I'm going to go with Cinderella; Peter Parker needed his glasses again when he lost his powers. 

I guess the problem with building a PC with 40 points means it's tough to make a complete loser that isn't good at anything, but I factored that number on our old PCs, and figured it as a good average for the old gang, non-powered, so hopefully it's not too much of a straight jacket.

Also, if you add something to the PC as they grow in experience, if it's baseline training related and not elite power related, you can add it to both builds (BAB, Def, Saves, Skills, most Feats, etc).


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> I guess the problem with building a PC with 40 points means it's tough to make a complete loser that isn't good at anything, but I factored that number on our old PCs, and figured it as a good average for the old gang, non-powered, so hopefully it's not too much of a straight jacket.




Sure. I think my problem might be finding 40pp of baseline stuff I can believe a teenager would have.  Then again I'm basing that mostly off Mark and he came from an environment where he had few chances to cultivate ordinary person skills aside from figuring out where to meet his dealer.


----------



## Shalimar

Samnell said:
			
		

> Sure. I think my problem might be finding 40pp of baseline stuff I can believe a teenager would have.  Then again I'm basing that mostly off Mark and he came from an environment where he had few chances to cultivate ordinary person skills aside from figuring out where to meet his dealer.




I'm having the opposite problem, then again I am also making Clover semi-competent without her powers.  It probably means that 40pp is about right if some need more and some could get by with less.

Clover is a martial artist regardless of her powers, and she has a certain amount of combat skill, obviously she wont fill out her power caps, but she will be a fair hand at it.  She's also a bit trained in tactics just from absorbtion of her environment, and watching a lot of the military channel.  Add in good physcal stats for an active life and she is almost to 40pp.

Samnell did you put anything into your saves?  I put 3pp into each for the base character, half the PL, figuring anything more would come from powers.


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Samnell did you put anything into your saves?  I put 3pp into each for the base character, half the PL, figuring anything more would come from powers.




I haven't spent a point yet, actually. I'm still trying to round out the concept. I know I want him to be active and athletic prior to getting powers, but his exact history and personality are eluding me except that I think he's Asian and that he's spent a lot of time on beaches and in water. I have an aesthetic fascination with water, maybe because I grew up less than a mile from Lake Huron but never learned how to swim.


----------



## Shalimar

See below for completed Clover


----------



## Samnell

Nevermind the worries about not having enough to do 40 pp of baseline life with. They went very quickly just when blocking things out without a firm concept in mind. These ability scores, really should have one save PL capped...oh, where did the points go?

Currently he's statted as a bit of a charmer (Diplomacy is +10 before one rank of Attractive) because I'm not sure if I like laid back cool or class president popular. It's sort of a hybrid right now. Mark worked mostly on sex appeal, lots of attractive and a little charisma, but no skill. I see this guy as someone who could be maybe a male model or something, but he's not the king of all male models and is more likable proportionately. Then I might reality check it a bit for a lower-powered teenage game and cut the numbers across the board. Then again, I can believe that most teenagers would rely more on looks and style. Argh, choices! Maybe I need to pick just one niche (he's the jock or the popular guy, not both) and stick with it.


----------



## Agamon

*Power Groups, part 2*

_Pantheon_

The origins of the elite group known as the Pantheon are said to lie in the country of Sri Lanka.  Scant days after the first appearance of the elite phenomenon by the man that would be known as Miracle, an earthquake shook the countryside in the island nation, causing great damage to a small village at its epicenter.  As the quake subsided, an amorphous form made of stone and earth rose from the ground, taking the shape of a human woman.  The stone woman surveyed the damage to the area, and with but a wave of her hand, repaired much of the damage to the village.  Grateful villagers surrounded her in awe.  In a deep, gravelly voice, she told them her name was Gaia, goddess of the earth.

Or so the stories told by Pantheon missionaries claim.  Pantheon is a group of like-minded elites, who believe that they are the gods of old, returned to the mortal realm to rule once more.  They see themselves as above reproach; such concerns as mortal law and morality are beneath them.  They do as they will, for the good of both themselves and their worshipers.

The Pantheon announced their existence to the world by answering the prayer of a girl who claimed her father was a political prisoner held by the United States.  Three Pantheon members assaulted the prison holding the girl’s father.  After a brief, bloody battle the Pantheon reunited the girl with her father.  The Pantheon broadcasted the girl’s prayer with video footage of the rescue along with a simple message: “Worship us and your prayers will be answered.”  The response was immediate; people around the world downloaded the video despite the U.S. attempts to suppress it.  Soon the prayers began to arrive.

People who wish to beseech the Pantheon have several options.  First, they can call the Pantheon’s prayer hotline.  Operators are there to take down the callers’ personal information and record their prayers.  The Pantheon can also be reached through their church website.  Finally a few churches have been built by the Pantheon and they have sent missionaries out to spread the word and to take down prayers.

The Pantheon receives millions of prayers.  They have acknowledged the impossibility of answering them all.  They offer results, not omnipotence.  Once a prayer is chosen the supplicant is contacted.  The god answering the prayer demands sacrifice.  Often this involves a tribute of money — the Pantheon members live expensive lifestyles that must be supported.  However, the Pantheon has been known to ask for other sacrifices, such as servitude for a year and a day.  The Pantheon’s website and prayer hotline are run by the faithful paying off their sacrifice.  A few gods have asked for first-born children, which has led to the rumor that the Pantheon eat babies.

The Pantheon has made many enemies.  Followers of established religions are offended by the Pantheon’s claims of godhood and the crass nature of the bartering for and with believers.  The Pantheon does not acknowledge national borders and the concentration of a number of elites make nations nervous — especially after the attack on the U.S. prison.

A small, 500 square mile island called Hearthstone serves as the Pantheon base of operation.  The island is located just south of Sri Lanka in international waters.  Hearthstone serves as a display of the Pantheon’s power.  The group raised the island from the ocean floor slowly over the course of several days, terraforming it into the lush paradise it is today.  The island’s rise caused tidal waves to wreak havoc on nearby coastlines.

All elites are welcome to visit Hearthstone regardless of their allegiance, but normal humans are forbidden from doing so, with the exception of the faithful taken into servitude as part of their tribute.

The most notable members of Pantheon are Gaia, Amun-Ra, Ares, Jade Emperor, Goibniu and Valkyrie*, though a fair deal more elites reside at Hearthstone.

*Yep, that's who it sounds like, so I lied.  But hey, she's not a student at the Institute, right?  S'all good.


----------



## Agamon

Looks good, Shal.  Choices, choices, eh Sam?


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Looks good, Shal.  Choices, choices, eh Sam?




My friend is on AIM right now telling me to do 'em all. 

I did think of a possible compromise, though.


----------



## Shalimar

Here are the power sets I have come up with, I am leaning towards weather control, but I like them all, please suggest away:

[sblock=Weather Control]
Flight +2 [4pp] (25 mph/ 50 mph/ 100 mph)
Immunity 2 [2pp] (Cold, Heat)
Enhanced Dodge 1 [1pp]

Weather Control +6 [4pp/33pp total] (Independent; slow fade 2; 7 AP)
-Fatigue +6 (Perception (2), Sedation)
-Lightning Bolt +6 (Secondary Effect (1); Accurate 2, Indirect 3, Improved Range 3)
-Icy Snare +6 (Area (1), Selective (1); Reversible)
-Dazzle +6 [Visual and Auditory] (Perception)
-Obscure +10 (Independent; Slow Fade 2, Reversible)
-Air Control +6 (Area (1), Selective (1); Wind blown effects, Freshen Air)
-Wind (Strong Wind 12, Severe Wind 9, Windstorm 6, Hurricane 4)

The Independent signifies that Clover changes the weather and over time it will change back if she doesn't maintain the changes.  Her weather effect will weaken by 1pp/5 minutes to be totally dissipated in 2 hours.  She can change it back before that though.  She can apply 4 environmental effects to a 250 ft radius.  So a blizzard would be Extreme Cold (2), Hamper Movement (1), Hinder visibility (1)[/sblock]

The always fun shapeshifting, with its prank applications

[sblock=Shapeshifting]
Shapeshifting 5 [8pp/rank; Drawback: only living things [-3pp]; 37pp]
Enhanced Dodge 1
Enhaced Attack 2 [Melee Only]
[/sblock]

More of a Captain America feel, a bit of enhanced abilities, and some reflex memory to let her divy up 15pp between physical skills and feats.

[sblock=Reflex Memory]
Reflex Memory +3 [Feats (+1), Standard Action (-2); 8pp/rank = 24pp]
Enhanced Strength [4]
Enhanced Constitution [4]
Enhanced Dexterity [4]
Speed 1
Leaping 1
Attack Specialization [Unarmed]
Dodge Focus [1]
[/sblock]

The last option is Pain Killer Jane, or rather, Pain Killer Clover.  She'll heal anything fast, but death takes a while.  She exploits her healing to hit people in ways others would be too cautious to.

[sblock=Regen]
Regeneration 36 [Everything max, Resurrection 1/day; 36pp]
Enhanced Feat [4] [Attack Specialization: Unarmed, Martial Strike 3]
[/sblock]

So these are just all the M&M powers that I have some interest in, what would everyone suggest?  Agamon, what would be your suggestion be as the GM?  I can pick from the remainder if someone else wanted one of them.  Like I said above, I like Weather control, but all the other sets are pretty interesting too.


----------



## Agamon

Personally, I like the Weather Control best, too.  Though the others are certainly interesting, especially that last one, though I'm not sure it would fit all that well.  Yoshi's and Kelly's deaths were pretty poignant, having someone that can die and get up from it, while lotsa fun for the GM, kinda cheapens the experience, IMO.


----------



## Samnell

My guy will probably have some regen that shall improve over time, but it's very unlikely to be the defining aspect of the character.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Personally, I like the Weather Control best, too.  Though the others are certainly interesting, especially that last one, though I'm not sure it would fit all that well.  Yoshi's and Kelly's deaths were pretty poignant, having someone that can die and get up from it, while lotsa fun for the GM, kinda cheapens the experience, IMO.




I don't know. If we had a healer that could trivially resurrect others, sure. The psychological trauma of healing from death could be an interesting thing, though. Especially if you've seen others die. That kind of ability might cheapen your sacrifice, since you know you're just taking a nap, but I don't see it doing much to people who don't have that ability. You know you're coming back, but if Yoshi jumped in front of a bullet meant for Cassie he did that without the option. That's how I'd take it, anyway.


----------



## Shalimar

Those bastards, they killed Clover....Those bastards, they killed Clover again.  Those bastar....oh hell she'll just get up again anyway.

I can totally see that.

Would the regen be better if I dropped the ressurection for a +2 recovery bonus instead?  I figure there would be a good tie in to have her buy enhanced abilities as she earns power points due to her body stream-lining and improving its efficiency as she heals.

Then again without an active power I think I might end up getting bored after awhile.  She'd also be picking up a lot of combat feats over time, so that'd give her options.  I just don't know.

I think I'll go with weather control, it just has the most flavor from the big write up of it in Ultimate Power.  With that and the write-ups for Air Control and Cold Control I think there is a lot of flavor to be had from it.  Especially if it isn't Clover's sole combat thing like it was Kelly's.


----------



## Shalimar

Clover Hughes
Female
Age: 15
Height: 5'7" 1/2
weight: 130
Hair: Red with gold highlights
Eyes: Blue-tinted green






[sblock=Clover Base]*Abilities: [12]*
Str: 14(+2)
Dex: 14(+2)
Con: 14(+2)
Int: 10 (0)
Wis: 10 (0)
Cha: 10 (0)

*Combat: [4]*
BAB: +2, Melee +4 (unarmed +3 dam.), Lightning Bolt +6 (+6 dam.)
BDB: 0, Defense 15 (10 Flat footed)
Initiative: +2

*Saves: [9]*
Fort: +5(3)
Ref: +5(3)
Will: +3(3)
Toughness: +6/+2

*Skills: [5]*
Bluff +2(2) / +6 with attractive
Diplomacy +2(2) / +6 with attractive
Knowledge Tactics +3(3)
Knowledge Civics +3(3)
Sense Motive +4(4)
Stealth +4(2)
Survival +2(2)
Languages (2): English, French, Arabic

*Feats: [12]*
Attack Focus (Melee) 2; lots of martial arts and rough housing
Attractive 1
Dodge Focus 5; lots of martial arts and rough housing
Martial Strike 1; (+1 to unarmed damage)
Equipment 1: Jumpsuit (Subtle, Protection 4)
Equipment 1: Sword Collection (Strike 3, Mighty, Improved Crit.)
Status 1: Minor Nobility (Father is a Baron)
[/sblock]

The hereditary knighthood (Baronet is the lowest form of hereditary nobility, or highest form of knighthood) has been in the Hughes family for a 8 or 9 generations now for service in the military ranging from the infantry to the navy to the RAF.  It was earned for some act of heroism or another way back when, as opposed to being bought.  As the oldest of two girl's Clover will inherit it upon her father's death if a son isn't born.  Clover's father, the current Baronet is serving in the UN as part of the British contingent.  It was he who encouraged Clover to attend the Mudabba Adin Acedemy, though he did leave the choice to her.

Clover had always intended to follow her family tradition into the military, but with the advent of her abilities, she saw a possible path to the Justice Elite opening for her, and the romance of modern day knights roaming the world and acting chivalrous was too much to pass up (if anyone used the word romance around her she'd brain them).

The jumpsuit is her sparring gear, reinforced for extra-protection, but also costing quite a pretty penny to keep the flexibility.  Clover grew up splitting her time between military bases and her family home, and she much preffered the bustle of the former to the more refined later.  Growing up CLover has been a very active rough and tumble girl, more than capable of holding her own thanks to her large build (for a girl anyway).  Clover has won a number of martial arts tournaments, and is rather proud of her physical prowess.  When not out training, she can be found camping with her father, watching the military channel, or out at clubs dancing with her friends.

Unlike Clover, her younger sister Danielle is more refined and what one would expect of nobility, even if from a very unimportant family.  Clover can stifle herself through parties, and has rather often, but she'd rather avoid the whole business, especially formal clothes, ugh.  It is unknown whether or not Danielle also might have powers.

[sblock=Clover Powered]
*Abilities: [12]*
Str: 14(+2)
Dex: 14(+2)
Con: 14(+2)
Int: 10 (0)
Wis: 10 (0)
Cha: 10 (0)

*Combat: [4]*
BAB: +2, Melee +4 (unarmed +3 dam.), Lightning Bolt +6 (+6 dam.)
BDB: 0, Defense 15 (10 Flat footed)
Initiative: +2

*Saves: [9]*
Fort: +5(3)
Ref: +5(3)
Will: +3(3)
Toughness: +6/+2

*Skills: [5]*
Bluff +2(2) / +6 with attractive
Diplomacy +2(2) / +6 with attractive
Knowledge Tactics +3(3)
Knowledge Civics +3(3)
Sense Motive +4(4)
Stealth +4(2)
Survival +2(2)
Languages (2): English, French, German

*Feats: [12]*
Attack Focus (Melee) 2; lots of martial arts and rough housing
Attractive 1
Dodge Focus 5; lots of martial arts and rough housing
Martial Strike 1; (+1 to unarmed damage)
Equipment 1: Jumpsuit (Subtle, Protection 4)
Equipment 1: Sword Collection (Strike 3, Mighty, Improved Crit.)
Status 1: Minor Nobility (Father is a Baron)

*Powers: [40]*
*Flight +2* [4pp] (25 mph/ 50 mph/ 100 mph)
*Immunity 2* [2pp] (Cold, Heat)
*Enhanced Dodge* 1 [1pp]
*Weather Control +6* [4pp/33pp total] (Independent; slow fade 2; 7 AP)
-Fatigue +6 (Perception (2), Sedation)
-Lightning Bolt +6 (Secondary Effect (1); Accurate 2, Indirect 3, Improved Range 3)
-Icy Snare +6 (Area (1), Selective (1); Reversible)
-Dazzle +6 [Visual and Auditory] (Perception)
-Obscure +10 (Independent; Slow Fade 2, Reversible)
-Air Control +6 (Area (1), Selective (1); Wind blown effects, Freshen Air)
-Wind (Strong Wind 12, Severe Wind 9, Windstorm 6, Hurricane 4)

*Drawbacks: [-2]*
Holding Back (Host - Uncommon - Moderate; -2 PPs)

The Independent signifies that Clover changes the weather and over time it will change back if she doesn't maintain the changes. Her weather effect will weaken by 1pp/5 minutes to be totally dissipated in 2 hours. She can change it back before that though. She can apply 4 environmental effects to a 250 ft radius. So a blizzard would be Extreme Cold (2), Hamper Movement (1), Hinder visibility (1)
[/sblock]


----------



## Hammerhead

You know, I'm reading UP, and I have to say, the power Color Control is beyond hilarious. It's great. It's one of those powers (like creating a puppy 'anywhere') that seems incredibly weak, until you see it used. 

I'm very, very tempted.


----------



## Samnell

> You know, I'm reading UP, and I have to say, the power Color Control is beyond hilarious. It's great. It's one of those powers (like creating a puppy 'anywhere') that seems incredibly weak, until you see it used.




It's a Green Lantern killer. "My God, he turned me yellow and I'm flying through space. My life support just vanished and how am I even talking when I'm already dead!"

...

Yeah ok, I know. They just need to confront fear to defeat the yellow impurity now, although with Parallax stuck inside the batteries of the Earth GLs doesn't that mean the rest no longer have that worry? I get most of my GL knowledge from Wikipedia.


----------



## Shalimar

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> You know, I'm reading UP, and I have to say, the power Color Control is beyond hilarious. It's great. It's one of those powers (like creating a puppy 'anywhere') that seems incredibly weak, until you see it used.
> 
> I'm very, very tempted.




It does sound pretty funny, but I wonder if at a certain point the gimmick would eventually lose the novelty for you?  Maybe have it as a side power so you have something else to fall back on if it gets old?  A side power of illusion might fit.


----------



## Hammerhead

Obscure, Blinding, Nauseating, possibly some kind of Invisibility, seeing through walls, Dazzling? That seems like a pretty fun and potent list of effects. 

Not quite as lethal as creating puppies anywhere, but add in some decent damaging abilities and that's a pretty dangerous combatant.


----------



## Samnell

> Not quite as lethal as creating puppies anywhere, but add in some decent damaging abilities and that's a pretty dangerous combatant.




Nonsense. You could turn anybody's shirt red.


----------



## Hammerhead

Samnell said:
			
		

> Nonsense. You could turn anybody's shirt red.




So THAT's what happened to Kirk's shirt in the Star Trek movies. Makes sense.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I'm in.  I think I'll wait on running my own game, you're right Shal those two are completely different in their responsibilities and it'd be better to get my feet on solid ground before doing something that demanding   That said, I'm really glad Agamon has taken over this game and it's already looking to be really cool.

My current concept is an empath who's been a sort of loser for quite some time, always the 'best friend of the one you like'-type guy.  He's since become tired of coming in last place and will act a lot more selfishly, at least in the beginning.  After absorbing so many other people's emotions he's learned to project those feelings onto people, sometimes without knowing it.  While sensitive to others like other empaths, I see him as more jaded about others, especially considering how malleable their emotions are to him.

His power set probably includes a little Super-Wisdom for improved Sense Motive, Danger Sense (from sensing other's aggression) and Emotion Control.  He'll probably start very out of shape and overweight (lower Dex/Con scores) but over time will improve those aspects of himself.  Sort of the idea that being very selfish isn't good, but focusing a little on yourself has its positive effects too.

Edit-Another idea would be someone who's got a personal pocket dimension as their power.  They can use it to deflect/potentially reflect attacks, fill it with junk to dump on someone and effectively teleport by stepping in, warping it where they want it and then step out.  I haven't figured out what kind of a person would develop such a power more than just think it'd be a cool superpower though 

Seems like it could be fun, what do y'all think?


----------



## Agamon

Color Control, lol, just to spite my earlier comment, right?  But, no, it sounds kinda cool, actually.

Both those ideas are good, Sollir.  You might wanna run by Emotion Control with the other players, though.  Sounds like fun to me though, lol.  The Pocket Dimension idea would be tres sweet, too, though....


----------



## Shalimar

I think the pocket Dimension is actually cooler than the emotion control, since the emotion control could cause a bit of conflict. You'd have the ability to change the other PCs moods at will, and unlike if it were an enemy doing it, you'd be there and able to do it every issue(mutiple times an issue, at whim) instead of just in one fight.  I know I'd start to resent it, and I'd definitely wouldn't play it up as much as the Emotion Control power deserves, (maxed out Hate = attacking, maxed out love = fanaticism).  

This is actually the reason I let go of the feral powerset I was considering, because it had pheramones, on always on love only, scent based emotion control.  It would take away from other players' abilities to choose what and how to react and play if they are all at fanatical love with someone.

Sollir, the good thing about how we are building the characters, 40pp Base, and then adding a 40pp power template, is that it doesn't matter what kind of powers a person gets.  Anyone could get any power, it doesn't really have to fit their personality, now a person's personality might alter a bit after getting the power, but we all just got our powers very recently from what Agamon laid out, so we might all still be getting used to them.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I think the pocket Dimension is actually cooler than the emotion control, since the emotion control could cause a bit of conflict. You'd have the ability to change the other PCs moods at will, and unlike if it were an enemy doing it, you'd be there and able to do it every issue(mutiple times an issue, at whim) instead of just in one fight.  I know I'd start to resent it, and I'd definitely wouldn't play it up as much as the Emotion Control power deserves, (maxed out Hate = attacking, maxed out love = fanaticism).
> 
> This is actually the reason I let go of the feral powerset I was considering, because it had pheramones, on always on love only, scent based emotion control.  It would take away from other players' abilities to choose what and how to react and play if they are all at fanatical love with someone.




Yeah, this is what I was getting at.  It's not cool to tell player how their PC should act, especially as another player.  That's a better bad guy power, I think.


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon, how recently are we suppoused to have picked up our powers?

Are we talking breakouts or something a little less dramatic for how our powers show up?

Does the academy teach combat abilities and applications, or is it more of an indiviualized learning plan matched to your powers and just learn to fight if you want to?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Yeah I was thinking about it last night and came to the same conclusion as you guys.  Emotion Control is more fun in a more team based setting where there's pretty much no chance of conflict between other characters, I definitely wouldn't want someone telling me how to play my PC either.  So consider the idea fanciful but dropped 

I was trying to think of comic heroes I've liked recently, has anyone read the Young Avengers here?  I'm a big fan of a lot of the characters, but despite the flashier powers most of them have, overall the one I think is the coolest is the new Hawkeye.  She's a normal human but really competent, practical and quick thinking which turns out to often be more useful than a superpower in a situation.  I don't think playing a baseline would be good for this game but the character idea I'm currently leaning to is someone who's power makes them hyper-competent in a mostly mundane way (maybe someone who has access to past memories, akin to the Akashic Records?).

I'm only mucking around build-wise and could use in put from those more familiar with the system.  I was thinking high attack/save bonuses, a lot of feats, a few Enhanced Attribute (Str/Dex/Con/Wis) +2-6 all around, Luck and maybe a 'Resourceful' power which would be 2-3 points of Nemesis (Flawed to require a device and a hero point)-basically the power would involve using the environment or equipment at hand, but once used an opponent can just break whatever device/weapon they're using.

Pocket Dimension guy is still in the back of my head so I'll mull it around and hopefully get a character background/description typed up tonight.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Agamon, how recently are we suppoused to have picked up our powers?




As recently as you like, as long as it's within a year or so.



> Are we talking breakouts or something a little less dramatic for how our powers show up?




Nope, traumatic breakouts aren't necessary, but possible.



> Does the academy teach combat abilities and applications, or is it more of an indiviualized learning plan matched to your powers and just learn to fight if you want to?




Depends on the individual.  All students will get some one on one.  If a power is combat applicable or a student lasts beyond a year at the Institute, combat training is applicable.  I'll expand on that in game.

BTW, the Institutes are both brand spankin' new.  So all students will be new, as well.


----------



## Agamon

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> I was trying to think of comic heroes I've liked recently, has anyone read the Young Avengers here?  I'm a big fan of a lot of the characters, but despite the flashier powers most of them have, overall the one I think is the coolest is the new Hawkeye.  She's a normal human but really competent, practical and quick thinking which turns out to often be more useful than a superpower in a situation.  I don't think playing a baseline would be good for this game but the character idea I'm currently leaning to is someone who's power makes them hyper-competent in a mostly mundane way (maybe someone who has access to past memories, akin to the Akashic Records?).
> 
> I'm only mucking around build-wise and could use in put from those more familiar with the system.  I was thinking high attack/save bonuses, a lot of feats, a few Enhanced Attribute (Str/Dex/Con/Wis) +2-6 all around, Luck and maybe a 'Resourceful' power which would be 2-3 points of Nemesis (Flawed to require a device and a hero point)-basically the power would involve using the environment or equipment at hand, but once used an opponent can just break whatever device/weapon they're using.
> 
> Pocket Dimension guy is still in the back of my head so I'll mull it around and hopefully get a character background/description typed up tonight.




Nothing wrong with a basically "Enhanced Baseline" elite.  Thain's archer from the beginning of old game was similar.  P-D Man is cool too, though.

BTW, I read Ultimate Spidey, Green Lantern (your previous post is both true but a tad out of date, Sam ) and Astro City (and Knights of the Dinner Table, if that can be counted).  Young Avengers does look cool.  I'm looking at checking out Walking Dead, too, I've heard good things.


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:
			
		

> As recently as you like, as long as it's within a year or so.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, traumatic breakouts aren't necessary, but possible.
> 
> 
> Depends on the individual.  All students will get some one on one.  If a power is combat applicable or a student lasts beyond a year at the Institute, combat training is applicable.  I'll expand on that in game.





Pay per view sparring matches?   Or would that be too blatantly greedy for the UN?


----------



## Victim

I don't really see an emotion or mind controller who uses his/her power like a sledgehammer on other PCs or major recurring NPCs as beign very fun.  You could basically be playing the other characters.  Or you could be playing no one, since another PC made the save and tore your character apart - PCs tend to get dangerously upset about that kind of thing.  Either way doesn't seem that great.

But that doesn't mean the concept is without potential.  Think about the unethical "ethical mentalist."

"You don't like my power?  Really?  So there's nothing about yourself that you'd like to change?  I dunno about you, but there were times when I really needed to study for school, but just couldn't concentrate.  It's not like I wanted to be distracted that readily - so much for free will.  That lack of focus can be eased away for a bit.  Or I can make that boring assignment seem fascinating - just for an hour or so.  It's not your choice to get nervous under pressure and choke on that test, before the Big Game, or when asking someone out, right?  Why not get some help?"

Or how about easy cures for teenage heartache.  Get rid of that phobia, or wipe away that embarassing memory.  Keep that love going strong.  Happiness on demand.  Woo-woo!  All aboard for the slipperly slope!    Why force your power on people, when they could be practically begging for it?


----------



## Mimic

I was thinking of a making a jock type student, somewhat conceited due to the fact that he is good at sports and knows it and is somewhat used to getting his own way. Basically a good guy but really close to the jerk/bully line.

Be on the look out for an email from me Agamon.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> BTW, I read Ultimate Spidey, Green Lantern (your previous post is both true but a tad out of date, Sam ) and Astro City (and Knights of the Dinner Table, if that can be counted).




I figured. The last GL story I read was the Sinestro Corps War. The average GL story doesn't do a lot for me, especially since comic space stories always feel a bit too episodic. Maybe if I were heavily steeped in DC space history it would be different.



> Young Avengers does look cool.




It's awesome. I'm not a big Avengers nut but it reminds me a lot of Claremont-era New Mutants.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> It's awesome. I'm not a big Avengers nut but it reminds me a lot of Claremont-era New Mutants.




Nice.  I'm sold.

And sounds good Mimic, email away.

If anyone else wants to shoot me a mail for any reason, my gmail account is gm dot aggy.

Happy teens, Victim?  That's just wrong!


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Happy teens, Victim?  That's just wrong!




Heh. Part of what I'm struggling with is that I want to have some potential for inner conflict and angst without necessarily going full-bore right out the gate.


----------



## Mimic

Samnell said:
			
		

> Heh. Part of what I'm struggling with is that I want to have some potential for inner conflict and angst without necessarily going full-bore right out the gate.




Don't teenagers come with angst to begin with?


----------



## Samnell

Mimic said:
			
		

> Don't teenagers come with angst to begin with?




Well yes but I have a strong proclivity to angst regardless and I'd rather give him something resembling a reason than just making him whiny.


----------



## Shalimar

So who is coming over from the old game?

Samnell
Hammerhead
Shalimar
Mimic
Sollir
and possibly Kain, though no posts in this thread, if not him, would Victim be the 6th, if he wants to I mean?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Shalimar said:
			
		

> So who is coming over from the old game?
> 
> Samnell
> Hammerhead
> Shalimar
> Mimic
> Sollir
> and possibly Kain, though no posts in this thread, if not him, would Victim be the 6th, if he wants to I mean?




I'm up for it.. just need to get some things in order and a character made up (cassie revamp or otherwise)


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> I'm up for it.. just need to get some things in order and a character made up (cassie revamp or otherwise)




Cassie would certainly be interesting in this game...both her and Ryan were tightly wound into Toki's LU.  Go ahead with her or someone new, Kain.


----------



## Shalimar

She'd have to be pretty focused at only 40pp of powers.

Then again, she was a rather adult character, in the I'm a killing machine from the future.  Is this game going to be quite as dark and twisted as Toki's?


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> She'd have to be pretty focused at only 40pp of powers.
> 
> Then again, she was a rather adult character, in the I'm a killing machine from the future.  Is this game going to be quite as dark and twisted as Toki's?




And here I thought Toki's wasn't dark and twisted enough....

Lol, jk, we shall see.  I've had some...interesting ideas, let's just put it that way.


----------



## Victim

Shalimar said:
			
		

> She'd have to be pretty focused at only 40pp of powers.
> 
> Then again, she was a rather adult character, in the I'm a killing machine from the future.  Is this game going to be quite as dark and twisted as Toki's?




She actually seemed more like young child to me.  Which is sort of what she was, in terms of life experiences.

I dunno.  Cassie could buy some of her attributes and combat skills with the 'normal' points, and then layer the powers on top those.  Sure, points are always going to be tight at 80/PL 6.  But she should be able to a bit of regen, unarmed combat, stealth, and acrobatics.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> And here I thought Toki's wasn't dark and twisted enough....
> 
> Lol, jk, we shall see.  I've had some...interesting ideas, let's just put it that way.




Character-wise, I'm aiming for a PC that's still carrying some issues. There's just not as grievous a set of issues as Mark's. I guess I'm shooting for a guy who walks into school presenting as normal, but in retrospect Mark managed that most of the time too. His dark, twisted past stayed mostly behind the curtain. I think I've been remembering him more for his isolated flashbacks and his final big breakdown with Star than I am for his most common behavior.

That's not to say I don't mind darker things in the plot. I like some variety, though. Too much end-of-the-world doom is bad, but so is switching right from it to a comedy adventure fighting cartoon animals come to life.


----------



## Agamon

Victim said:
			
		

> She actually seemed more like young child to me.  Which is sort of what she was, in terms of life experiences.
> 
> I dunno.  Cassie could buy some of her attributes and combat skills with the 'normal' points, and then layer the powers on top those.  Sure, points are always going to be tight at 80/PL 6.  But she should be able to a bit of regen, unarmed combat, stealth, and acrobatics.




I think Shal meant Rated M for Mature killing machine, rather than having a mature personality.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> Character-wise, I'm aiming for a PC that's still carrying some issues. There's just not as grievous a set of issues as Mark's. I guess I'm shooting for a guy who walks into school presenting as normal, but in retrospect Mark managed that most of the time too. His dark, twisted past stayed mostly behind the curtain. I think I've been remembering him more for his isolated flashbacks and his final big breakdown with Star than I am for his most common behavior.
> 
> That's not to say I don't mind darker things in the plot. I like some variety, though. Too much end-of-the-world doom is bad, but so is switching right from it to a comedy adventure fighting cartoon animals come to life.




Damn...*scratches the Rocky and Bullwinkle sub-plot from the list*


----------



## Shalimar

It was her backstory that made her more adult, not her personality.

If the powers didn't exactly have to match up, she'd be pretty easy to do.  With 3 ranks of Reflex memory or so, she could have a varying 15pp of skills and feats to give her the oomph in combat that Cassie had.  When you can reset it 15-20pp worth of skills/feats should be enough to do just about anything combat related when you consider that there are feats to cover defense and attack bonus as well as toughness and damage.


This could cover her pretty well, and it'd even leave 2 of the 40pp to play with.  With 15 pp, you could devote 2 or 3 pp to Acrobatics and stealth and be Olympic class in both and still have 9-10pp of combat feats:
Reflex Memory +3 [Feats (+1), Standard Action (-2); 8pp/rank = 24pp]
Enhanced Strength [4]
Enhanced Constitution [4]
Enhanced Dexterity [4]
Speed 1
Leaping 1


----------



## Victim

Agamon said:
			
		

> I think Shal meant Rated M for Mature killing machine, rather than having a mature personality.




Eh, signs point to her not being a M rated killing machine.

What if you fight cartoon characters come to life, but real killing is involved?


----------



## Samnell

Victim said:
			
		

> What if you fight cartoon characters come to life, but real killing is involved?




"Good God, is Bugs Bunny cutting off that man's ear?!"

"Daddy, why is Ronald McDonald lighting that little girl's hair on fire?"

"Mommy! Elmo's tickling that boy with BIG knives!"

I'm a bad person.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Good God, is Bugs Bunny cutting off that man's ear?!"
> 
> "Daddy, why is Ronald McDonald lighting that little girl's hair on fire?"
> 
> "Mommy! Elmo's tickling that boy with BIG knives!"
> 
> I'm a bad person.




*adds new subplot to list*


----------



## Agamon

Question for all y'all.  One thing that Toki did that I liked was his off-scene vigniettes feature the machinations of the NPCs.  There was a drawback, though.  After a while people started getting a tad confused as to what the player knew that their character didn't.

That actually a problem?  I'd like to continue the tradition of making the game comic book-like.  What do you think?


----------



## Shalimar

I like the off-scene panels.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> That actually a problem?  I'd like to continue the tradition of making the game comic book-like.  What do you think?




I liked off-screen vignettes. They're especially good as codas to close a story, open a new one, or pass some downtime.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon, I'm definitely doing the shadow guy if it helps you prepare any. Still struggling with the details of his concept and which powers will be involved. Some thinking in draft form below.

[sblock]
Male Australian, 15 or 16. No present psychological issues related to his powers. I'll probably give him an alliterative name again.  Currently thinking fist name is Jared, shortened to Jerry.

He spent his early years in Dad's surf shop. Mom has been out of the picture since birth and may or may not still be alive. The shop was about 75% hangout for Dad and the local surfers and 25% business. It made enough to stay open and keep them in food, but not a lot else. They lived in an apartment above the shop.

Dad's not a monster, but he never had much interest in parenting either. He drinks a fair bit and smokes pot regularly, often in front of the kid, but he's not especially violent or cruelly neglectful. The kid more or less is left to fend for himself. If he comes home fairly regularly for meals and doesn't show any bodily harm, Dad doesn't care enough to ask questions.

So the kid grows up fairly wild, living on the beach and running with friends. Someone taught him how to swim and surf and that's what his life was all about. He loves the sun, sand, and especially the water. It's not a therapeutic thing like Mark's hook was. It might have a spiritual tinge to it. He feels like he's one with the universe when he's immersed, or the ocean and beach are his personal metaphor for life.

This is kind of where I lose the plot. Such a kid would definitely have issues with authority being imposed on him and crave attention, complicating discipline. Punishing him gives him all the attention Dad never had and the more you restrict him the more he'll rebel and feel validated. Sending him back home puts him with Bad Influence Dad and his Bad Influence Friends, where he's the coolest kid on the beach because even if he cut class for a week his Dad just told him not to do it again and said no more.

I've been kicking around having him bounce through a few foster homes before he lands with somebody that figures out a combination of praise for performance and no attention at all for transgressions might work with him. This becomes a longer-term thing since the kid seems to be improving a little, but now he's socially isolated (all his friends are on the beach) and going to a different school. He's allowed to go to a beach, but not the same beach, so something has to fill that void or it becomes a new source of problems.

I'm not exactly sure where to go from there. He really, really craves attention and he needs some kind of physical and social outlet. He can already swim and my research says it's hugely popular in Australia, so maybe he can be hooked up with a coach or trainer and a social setting that isn't all about how cool it is that he had a life as a total bum and got away with it for a while. But I don't want him perfectly fixed into a shiny happy person either because that would get boring to play. He needs some inner conflict and angst. 

I'm not sure exactly where the powers come in yet. I'd prefer to not have them be the direct source of any angst, because I'd like to subvert the common connection between dark powers and dark moods. He's not fretting "oh no, is my power sentient evil and where does it come from?" At the same time I don't want to revisit the implied sexual abuse and drugs issues Mark had. That's kind of taking the damaged aspect to eleven. It's ok with me if it's a bit like Mark but I don't want him to be Mark exactly.

I'm open to suggestions on what comes next and what would make a good angst-fuel. [/sblock]

As for powers:
[sblock]I'm thinking (without crunching the points) a combination of a little bit of Protection and Regeneration as the basic effect of his new physiology. The regeneration would probably improve over time, the protection not so much. Maybe a couple of stray immunities. These are partly flavor. His blood is this weird internal shadowstuff so it makes intuitive sense that his body workings are a bit superhuman and different.

The marquee powers would be TK and/or Teleport. Both are relatively cheap as base powers (2pp/rank). His protection and regeneration have basic survival in combat covered, so these are options should things come to a fight. Since light fuels his inner shadow, I'd avoid the obvious teleportation only through shadows limit. It doesn't make sense for his paradoxical shadowstuff nature.[/sblock]


----------



## Agamon

Like Shal said, don't worry too much about fitting your powers to your personality.  I'd rather it be more of a random thing, anyway.  Dealing with a power that doesn't really fit you can make for good story.  Just stay away from polarization (like say, an impervious, immovable 70 lbs shy girl), which is probably better suited to a comedy game.

And that's a decent backstory.  If you're stuck, you can always add to it later.  And like Mimic said, angst follows teens around like a lost puppy, I wouldn't worry about that too much either.

As for the powers, not only to you not want to limit teleportation to shadows, maybe it's even limited to well lit areas.  Maybe the shadowstuff kinda clings to any darkness around it, slowly diffusing into it or something.  Just a thought, anyway.

Or maybe you don't want to limit it too badly, you probably don't want a dark room to be your kryptonite.

It's cool that the two PCs so far have an international bent.  I noticed during Toki's game that, other than Anika (who spent most of her first 12 years in N. America), and Olivia early in the game and Clover later in the game, everyone was American.  Of course, speaking English is useful...


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Like Shal said, don't worry too much about fitting your powers to your personality.  I'd rather it be more of a random thing, anyway.




Ok. Are there any commonalities to the powers-getting events? I know you said trauma isn't necessarily, but is some form of it typical? The origin story is something I'd like to hammer down even if I don't get the rest figured out. Even if it needn't be all durm und strang, he's been through a very major physical change. "Say mate, didn't your hair used to be colored? And your skin too?"



> As for the powers, not only to you not want to limit teleportation to shadows, maybe it's even limited to well lit areas.  Maybe the shadowstuff kinda clings to any darkness around it, slowly diffusing into it or something.  Just a thought, anyway.
> 
> Or maybe you don't want to limit it too badly, you probably don't want a dark room to be your kryptonite.




I'm not sure exactly how darkness "feels" to him yet. I think he probably has some synaesthesia relating to it, but it's not the polar opposite of sunlight. He's on some kind of a wavelength with it. Completely aside that it would be very weird if the guy with the shadow powers is blocked by shadows.



> It's cool that the two PCs so far have an international bent.  I noticed during Toki's game that, other than Anika (who spent most of her first 12 years in N. America), and Olivia early in the game and Clover later in the game, everyone was American.  Of course, speaking English is useful...




I'm not sure how convincing an Australian he'll be. I really kicked around making him Asian for a while (still might) but he'd be a Japanese Australian or something. I did some spot research and discovered that most Japanese people in Australia presently immigrated post-1980, but that's nearly 30 years ago (and the year I was born...I feel old) and will be 32 years gone by in 2012. I picture his father as pushing forty but the timeline could be managed. He immigrated with his family as a kid in the early 80s, giving him time to reproduce sometime in the mid-90s. Or I could make him ethnically Chinese and buy another decade or so. Maybe his foster parents were well-meaning sorts that urged him to discover his heritage. I kind of like that angle.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> Ok. Are there any commonalities to the powers-getting events? I know you said trauma isn't necessarily, but is some form of it typical? The origin story is something I'd like to hammer down even if I don't get the rest figured out. Even if it needn't be all durm und strang, he's been through a very major physical change. "Say mate, didn't your hair used to be colored? And your skin too?"




How about the tendency to show up when it's most needed?  So, not necessarily a traumatic event, but one that could possibly preclude a traumatic event.  Having it pop up while you're sitting watching TV would be silly (unless you lost the remote and suddenly found out you could control electronic devices...nah, still silly).



> I'm not sure exactly how darkness "feels" to him yet. I think he probably has some synaesthesia relating to it, but it's not the polar opposite of sunlight. He's on some kind of a wavelength with it. Completely aside that it would be very weird if the guy with the shadow powers is blocked by shadows.




Cool, looking forward to see how you develop that...



> I'm not sure how convincing an Australian he'll be. I really kicked around making him Asian for a while (still might) but he'd be a Japanese Australian or something. I did some spot research and discovered that most Japanese people in Australia presently immigrated post-1980, but that's nearly 30 years ago (and the year I was born...I feel old) and will be 32 years gone by in 2012. I picture his father as pushing forty but the timeline could be managed. He immigrated with his family as a kid in the early 80s, giving him time to reproduce sometime in the mid-90s. Or I could make him ethnically Chinese and buy another decade or so. Maybe his foster parents were well-meaning sorts that urged him to discover his heritage. I kind of like that angle.




The key word there is "most".  I'm sure there was a Japanese or three in Australia before 1980 (damn, I was starting school, I feel really old).  But yeah, immigrated is good.  I wasn't sure how good of a Swede Anika would make, so I made her Swedish/Canadian/American/German.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> How about the tendency to show up when it's most needed?  So, not necessarily a traumatic event, but one that could possibly preclude a traumatic event.  Having it pop up while you're sitting watching TV would be silly (unless you lost the remote and suddenly found out you could control electronic devices...nah, still silly).




That works well. I can think of lots of excuses for somebody to teleport or manifest TK.



> The key word there is "most".  I'm sure there was a Japanese or three in Australia before 1980 (damn, I was starting school, I feel really old).




Yeah, but I don't want to pile exception on exception too much. 



> But yeah, immigrated is good.  I wasn't sure how good of a Swede Anika would make, so I made her Swedish/Canadian/American/German.




It's a good compromise. If he's a first-generation or second-generation Australian it explains well why he doesn't have a big extended family (or just a concerned aunt or grandparent) that might have stepped in or compensated for Dad's neglect, which in turn explains why he has so few cultural references to back home (Dad didn't care) and might paper over a few errors or omissions in my Australian characterization. 

But, yeah, it'll still be a lily-white guy from the Midwest with very limited cultural experiences outside his own (two weeks in Europe ten years ago...with a school group) writing all the posts.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

If I was to do Cassie (still hashing her and a few other ideas out), she'd be a 'good ole girl from Nawlins.'. Deadly, certainly,.. but not the memoryless girl from a possible future.


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> If I was to do Cassie (still hashing her and a few other ideas out), she'd be a 'good ole girl from Nawlins.'. Deadly, certainly,.. but not the memoryless girl from a possible future.




Cool.  Gotta have at least one American.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:
			
		

> Cool.  Gotta have at least one American.




Well there is another character idea or so.. a Ms. Fantastic type.. or a speedster.. still working though


----------



## Shalimar

Would different sets of powers change who the character would be, or are powers married to the character idea?

Summary of stuff so far:

Shalimar: Clover Hughes - Weather Controller - Minor Noble/Military Brat
Samnell: Shadow Powers (TK, Teleport, Regen) - Australian Surfer
Hammerhead: Color Control
Kain: Possible Cassie Redux
Sollir: Pocket Dimension/Teleport
Mimic: Jock


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Would different sets of powers change who the character would be, or are powers married to the character idea?




Not sure what you mean there.  Depends on how you want to portray the PC, I guess.


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:
			
		

> Not sure what you mean there.  Depends on how you want to portray the PC, I guess.




That question was actually for Kain.  Kain said there were a few other concepts in the works when you said therehad to be at least oneAmerican in response to Cassie being from New Orleans.  Just a bit of curiosity.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> That question was actually for Kain.  Kain said there were a few other concepts in the works when you said therehad to be at least oneAmerican in response to Cassie being from New Orleans.  Just a bit of curiosity.




Ah, whoops.  Yeah, I thought it was an odd question for me.


----------



## Shalimar

So Agamon, how do the British feel about Elites?  Are those serving Britain knighted or given honors?  any official statements or positions from the Monarchy?  Is Elizabeth still the Queen or has Charles been bumped up?


----------



## Mimic

I am fairly certain that my character is going to be from the U.S. probably from the mid-west bible belt area.

It will give him a good fish out of water feel, and could lead to some interesting misconceptions about the world outside of the US. I am actually toying with giving him some pretty distorted views on ethnic people/women but I wanted to see what everyone else thought of it first.

Now I don't mean racist, per say, just a very 1950s look at things. Men went out and earned the money while the women stayed at home and they don't voice their opinions. "Those colored people are ok if they stick to there own kind" sort of thing.

Ok, looking at what I wrote its pretty racist/sexist but he doesn't hate/dislike others its just how he was raised.

Would this be taking it too far? Does anyone have any objection to this?


----------



## Samnell

> Is Elizabeth still the Queen or has Charles been bumped up?




I don't know about Agamon's GL, but Toki gave me a good laugh when he referred to the King of the UK as Charles I, the guy Parliament deprived of a head.


----------



## Shalimar

He and Clover would clash pretty well, but I think that could be good.  Clover is definitely going to be brash and speak her mind to anyone in her peer group, and probably to any teachers too.  No problems on my end with a good old boy.


----------



## Samnell

Mimic said:
			
		

> Now I don't mean racist, per say, just a very 1950s look at things. Men went out and earned the money while the women stayed at home and they don't voice their opinions. "Those colored people are ok if they stick to there own kind" sort of thing.
> 
> Ok, looking at what I wrote its pretty racist/sexist but he doesn't hate/dislike others its just how he was raised.
> 
> Would this be taking it too far? Does anyone have any objection to this?




I'm ok with, even kind of welcome someone who's racist out of ignorance. It's a nice flaw and could work well with our multi-ethnic group. My PC's going to be a Chinese Australian, so you'll definitely have some non-European misconception bait.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Any spot in particular to post character ideas?


----------



## Agamon

Monarchy in England?  It's only 4 years in the future (unlike Toki's 10 years), so not a bunch of huge changes.  Queen Liz is still alive.  Knighthood tends to be given to someone that's been around a while, and seeing as how even Paragon's only been around for 18 months, nothing like that yet.  There is, however, what is popularly considered to be the offical team of Great Britian, but more on that later.  And the British as a people, as expected, are right up there with Americans treating their elites as tabloid fodder.

On a whole, the baseline population's not sure what to think of elites.  Some people treat them like superstars, they're the ones that start fan clubs and buy merchandise.  But they scare some people, too, and they're the ones that start anti-elite movements.  Most people see them sort of like human forces of nature.  Enjoyable when it's nice and sunny, not so much during the hurricane, but what ya gonna do?

No problem with me, Mimic.  Just as long as you understand that, at best, his attitude will confuse, at worst...could cause some problems.


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Any spot in particular to post character ideas?




Here?  Maybe I'm misunderstanding...


----------



## Hammerhead

Here? A first draft of the most excellent Prismatic is coming up.


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:
			
		

> Monarchy in England?  It's only 4 years in the future (unlike Toki's 10 years), so not a bunch of huge changes.  Queen Liz is still alive.  Knighthood tends to be given to someone that's been around a while, and seeing as how even Paragon's only been around for 18 months, nothing like that yet.  There is, however, what is popularly considered to be the offical team of Great Britian, but more on that later.  And the British as a people, as expected, are right up there with Americans treating their elites as tabloid fodder.
> 
> On a whole, the baseline population's not sure what to think of elites.  Some people treat them like superstars, they're the ones that start fan clubs and buy merchandise.  But they scare some people, too, and they're the ones that start anti-elite movements.  Most people see them sort of like human forces of nature.  Enjoyable when it's nice and sunny, not so much during the hurricane, but what ya gonna do?




This a reference to Clover's ability to stir up hurricanes?

If Clover's abilities are publicly known, and they most likely are, does that mean she is gossip fodder as a noble with Elite powers?  Its not an important title, and she doesn't hold it quite yet, but I figure she is one of the first if not the first to be in her position.  Probably getting invited to more society functions than she would otherwise be invited to?

The reason I think her powers would be known is that she has to petition as a British Citizen to gain entrance to the academy, and with so few students overall, I think each would be scrutinized by their home nation if for no other reason than to verify that they were in fact citizens.  Probably scrutinized by their home nations for future use as operatives when they graduate, or even just to keep track of what elites are in their country and what their powers are.  With that known by the Govt, I figure its about 99% certain that it would be immediate gossip fodder, especially if the tabloids got wind of it.


----------



## Samnell

*Flavor text for Shadowy Guy, first draft*

All the non-rules stuff.

Vitals:[sblock]
Jerry Lin, aka Lin Tao, aka Jerry Rowcroft
Male Australian citizen of Chinese descent
Birth Name: Jared “Jerry” Tao Lin
Legal Name: Jared Rowcroft Tao Lin
Age: 15 (DOB: 9-28-1996)
Height: 5’10”
Weight: 130 lbs. (down ten pounds thanks to the changed weight of his "blood")
Hair: Platinum blonde (formerly black)
Eyes: White (pupils remain dark, irises were formerly brown but lost all color)[/sblock]

Description:[sblock]
Jared is a well-built Chinese person with extremely white skin. The color of his skin is a shade slightly darker than his hair. From a distance he appears to be purely white but closer examination reveals that his pigmentation varies in the normal places like the palms of the hands and bottoms of his feet, if within a narrower range than is normal for baselines. Prior to gaining his powers his pigmentation was typical of a person of his ancestry. 

Jared’s weighs less than may be apparent, as the shadowstuff that replaced his blood is slightly lighter than air. He would weigh about ten pounds more with normal blood.

Jared prefers to dress in tight, comfortable clothes that emphasize his physique. He’s proud of what years of active life have wrought, but he’ll accept more modest uniforms with good humor. He’s just likely to change into something more to his preferences as soon as he’s able. His personal wardrobe runs heavy to athletic clothes. [/sblock]

Personal History:[sblock]
Jared was born in Sydney and grew up on the beach near his father’s surf shop. The family business was always a marginal affair, making just enough money to keep them in food and pay for his father’s alcohol and marijuana habits. It serves as the local hangout for his father’s friends and anybody else that cares to come in, but the denlike, insular atmosphere keeps most at bay. The two slept in an apartment above the shop.

Jared’s father had his addictions under a reasonable amount of control. He was a heavy social drinker, but fundamentally a quiet, retiring drunk. His parenting style was just not to do anything. As soon as Jared was able to be out on his own he was let run free. 

Other people around taught Jared how to swim and surf, and young Jared would have quite happily continued along with that life forever, but as he grew older schooling conflicted with surfing and became more onerous as it shifted from mostly play-focused learning light on the homework to something more intense. He quickly became a major discipline problem and when his father’s non-response to serial truancy and wild misbehavior became clear, child welfare became involved. 

Jared was taken out of his home, away from the beach and his friends, during his ninth summer and placed in the first of a series of foster homes. Attempts to discipline him worked no better than they had at school. Rules existed only to be broken and the attention Jared received in punishment only encouraged him.

Jared went through several homes and was clearly on a dangerous path, until he landed with the Rowcrofts, a middle-aged couple that realized becoming upset or punishing him for breaking their rules only rewarded Jared for the behavior. They made no sense to him at first. No matter what Jared did, how often he snuck out, or what he called them, they simply shrugged and expressed mild disappointment. It was as if all his acting out only bored them. But when Jared followed the rules, even accidentally or out of indifference, their praise was ready and eager. That was attention too and after a spring and most of summer struggling with them and getting no response, Jared began settling down.

The Rowcrofts realized that Jared needed something to fill the void where his beach-based life used to be. They could hardly let him roam free where he would surely end up back with his father and his old friends, who thought his old lifestyle was the coolest thing there could be. That would throw away all of their progress. But keeping him from anything like it caused problems too. So they made a deal with Jared. As long as he kept up his schoolwork and showed improvement, they would enroll him in an organized swimming program. He would have coaches, teammates, and responsibilities, but he could also be in the water again and have friends, even a social life. Jared eagerly agreed.

Nothing could have prepared Jared for the program. The sudden insertion into an entirely new social environment that reinforced his deep connection with water and the demanding but nurturing coach made for a difficult to resist combination of the best things of his old life and new. He progressed rapidly into the competitive track and assimilated into the team’s social milieu. Jared still missed surfing, but swimming was becoming the main focus of his life.

A year into his placement with the Rowcrofts, Jared came home from school one day to find a new surfboard waiting for him and with it came another deal. As long as Jared maintained his grades and did not shirk his responsibilities to the team, and didn’t go near his old home or beach, he could surf again. Jared’s old friends, mostly poor kids like he’d been if with more supervision, were nearly two years gone by now and rapidly fading from his mind. It was an easy choice, and surfing resumed a place in Jared’s life.

The Rowcrofts encouraged Jared to discover his heritage. They were white Australians of Anglo-Irish stock, but they did their best to pique his interest and eventually succeeded. His father never talked about their history except for vague mentions of his father being a soldier before he left China forever. He kept no mementos of his childhood and only ever spoke English around Jared. Even having a heritage was a revelation to Jared. He knew he was Chinese, but it was just a word to him. Now he discovered that just by being born he was a part of this gigantic tradition and it meant a great deal to him, and he wanted to be a part of it. When the new school year began, Jared started studying Chinese and got involved in a Chinese youth group.

With Jared having improved so dramatically, it seemed as though the foster care had worked and maybe it was time for him to go home. He’d grown very close to the Rowcrofts, but family was family and even if it wasn’t ideal, child welfare preferred to return children to their birth parents. Jared didn’t want to go and the Rowcrofts didn’t want him to go, but the law was the law. He was no longer at risk and seemed quite stable.

Thus for the first time in four years, Jared had to face his father. He got no further than the doorway of the shop, where his father drunkenly chased him away. Jared ran right back to the Rowcrofts and they reported the incident to child welfare, along with their request to adopt him. To the social workers’ surprise, Jared’s father cooperated fully.

His future secured, Jared had little reason to look back. His father’s rejection hurt him more deeply than he’d though possible, but what was done was done. Jared though seriously about changing his name with the adoption process and cutting his ties to the past entirely, but his middle and last names were Chinese and that had come to mean something to him independent of his father and he wanted to retain the connection to his unknown ancestors.

Jared spent the next few years quietly, settling down in school and keeping up his swimming, surfing, and participation in the Chinese Youth League. He finally had a normal, stable life and every assurance that it would remain that way.

Three months ago, Jared was returning from the beach with some friends. He’d been at a youth group party and one of his friends had been trying to convince him to join the group’s martial arts program. Jared didn’t think the Rowcrofts would go for it and much of his free time already went to swimming and homework, but Harry was persistent and one of the closest friends Jared had outside of swimming. Jared agreed to skip his ride and let Xiaobo talk to him about it while they walked home. 

The two friends walked through Sydney’s streets and the original purpose of the conversation drifted in and out as they spoke animatedly, not paying a great deal of attention to where they were going. They’d get to their homes eventually and it wasn’t a school night. After a while, Xiaobo was showing Jared moves as they walked. For the fun of it, Jared tried to follow along and both of them missed the changing signal on a crosswalk.

The two stepped out into traffic and right into the blinding headlights of an oncoming truck. Its horn blared and breaks squealed. Both teenagers froze in place, watching their oncoming doom. One moment Jared was drawing breath to scream and the next he plunged into something vast and pleasantly cool, like a dark ocean. It vanished and he was on the far side of the street, safe and watching the truck closing the final meter between itself and his friend. Without thinking about how, Jared mentally plunged back into that black sea and his shadow stretched out across the light, picking Xiaobo up and shoving him to safety.

Jared looked down at his hand and saw it some kind of wispy shadowy stuff dissipating from around it and sat down hard on the pavement, stunned. He was an elite.

Things changed very quickly after that. Over the next few weeks Jared began to feel something new and pleasant inside him, especially when in sunlight. Doctors examined him and discovered his blood was rapidly being replaced by the same shadowstuff that he’d immersed himself into when he got his powers. Jared should be dying but he felt incredible. His new physiology baffled the doctors. It seemed that his body had stopped producing blood and started producing the shadowstuff as soon as his powers manifested. How it carried out the normal functions of blood, they couldn’t figure out. 

Jared took everything in stride. His new blood seemed virtually weightless, which helped out a bit in the pool. Losing his pigmentation was confusing, considering how much he’d been investing in his Chinese identity, but that kind of thing ran deeper than skin color as far as he cared. The youth group even accepted members without a drop of Chinese blood, so it hardly upset his social situation. Having his clothes change color was a little bit annoying, since it complicated his wearing a school uniform or his team colors, but at the same time Jared liked that it marked his stuff as his. Learning that he could no longer fairly compete was a bigger blow, but he was still welcome to train with the club and work to improve his times.

When his parents heard about the new school for elites, they had a long talk with Jared. It meant leaving home, but it would be a chance for him to be with other kids like him and experts who understood what was happening to his body. It was probably the best place for him to be. Leaving his life behind would be hard, but the prospect of meeting other elites his age and getting to learn more about his powers appealed to Jared. They sent off an application and Mudaba Adin accepted Jared as a student.[/sblock]

Personality:[sblock]
Jared (Jerry to his friends except for the Chinese youth group where he’s Tao.) is an outgoing, energetic kid. He bears no visible scars of his years of neglect, but retains a deep need for attention and acceptance. Fortunately, Jared’s mostly learned the difference between negative and positive attention, though if he feels like he’s being ignored or neglected he can forget the distinction. Jared’s need for acceptance mostly manifests in his constant desire to be part of things larger than himself, whether it’s the traditional culture of China or a swim team. 

Jared has made up most of his lost schooling through hard work, but he doesn’t see himself as much of a scholar. He’s learned to respect learning and managed some of his issues with authority, but friends, fun, and water are all more important. Jared feels a deep, spiritual connection to water whether it’s in the ocean or a swimming pool and if given the choice would rather be wet than dry. The motions of large bodies of water are hypnotic and he can stare at them for hours, when he’s not swimming in them or surfing on them. He feels the same emotions towards the shadowstuff that his powers involve.

Physical activity, especially relating to water, is a very big part of Jared’s life. He likes being active, especially with others. If he has spare time, he’s likely to be thinking about how he can most effectively get some laps in or catch a wave. Failing those options, he’ll settle for other forms of exercise.

Jared is a dutiful student, but unless the subject touches on one of his obsessions (water, China, surfing, swimming, elites, etc) he's not very enthusiastic.[/sblock]


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> This a reference to Clover's ability to stir up hurricanes?




Heh, metaphor for helpful vs hurtful, but yeah, almost literal in Clover's case.



> If Clover's abilities are publicly known, and they most likely are, does that mean she is gossip fodder as a noble with Elite powers?  Its not an important title, and she doesn't hold it quite yet, but I figure she is one of the first if not the first to be in her position.  Probably getting invited to more society functions than she would otherwise be invited to?
> 
> The reason I think her powers would be known is that she has to petition as a British Citizen to gain entrance to the academy, and with so few students overall, I think each would be scrutinized by their home nation if for no other reason than to verify that they were in fact citizens.  Probably scrutinized by their home nations for future use as operatives when they graduate, or even just to keep track of what elites are in their country and what their powers are.  With that known by the Govt, I figure its about 99% certain that it would be immediate gossip fodder, especially if the tabloids got wind of it.




Oh, yeah, for sure.  Not quite Madonna or Johnny Depp, but she'd certainly be in the British tabloids.  Paparazzi are expressly forbidden on Institute grounds, though that won't mean the odd photographer doesn't camp out outside of it, and anything newsworthy would attract much more, including legit media.


----------



## Hammerhead

Here's the first draft of the color guy...a little disappointing. Has some good debuffs, but no real way to force damage. Plus, one of his main powers is invisibility, which can be problematic. 

[sblock]
*Prismatic   PL 6 (80 points)*

Ability Scores:

Str 10
Dex 10
Con 16
Int 16
Wis 10
Cha 14

(16 points/40 points)

Feats: Defensive Roll 1, Dodge Focus 4, Eidetic Memory, Luck 1 

(23/40 points)

Saves: 
Damage +4
Fortitude +4
Reflex +3
Will +3
(30/40 points)

Skills:
Bluff 7
Computers 6
Craft (artistic) 2
Diplomacy 4
Drive 2
Gather Information 4
Language 1 (Spanish)
Notice 4
Sense Motive 4
Stealth 6

(40/40 points)

The Powered Half

Craft (artistic) +8 ranks
Notice +4 ranks

(3/40 points)

Color Control 6 (Extras: Continuous, Perception; Power Feats: Precise, Subtle)
-Clashing Colors – Stun 6 (Extras: Ranged, Perception; Power Feats: Subtle)
-Darkening Retinas – Dazzle 6 – visual sense (Extras: Perception; Power Feats: Reversible, Subtle)

(31/40 points)

Transparency – Concealment 2 – visual sense (Power Feats: Close Range, Precise)
-Concealment 2 – visual sense (Extras: Attack) 

(38/40 points)
[/sblock]

Victim and I weren't quite sure how to stat out the ability to make transparent an object, so I wrote it up as an attack. Thoughts?


----------



## Shalimar

I was more interested in the British social functions than publicity really.  Wondering whether it'd be possible to have that as a sub-plot, have her be invited to something back home, something she wouldn't be able to just dismiss out of hand.  An invitation to a ball or some such hosted by the Queen or other major personage.  I think it'd be kind of fun seeing as she isn't one for a dance, and doesn't completely fit in with that crowd.  Just plot fodder.

One would assume that at some point the paparazzi would get details on most elites in the school, if not most elites globally if there are so few of us.


----------



## Samnell

*Stats for Jared, first draft*

Baseline:
[sblock]
PL: 6  (80 pp)

ABILITIES:  
STR: 14 (+2)
DEX: 14 (+2)
CON: 16 (+3)
INT: 10 (0)
WIS: 10 (0)
CHA: 16 (+3)
(total in abilities: 20/40)

SKILLS:  
Acrobatics 4 (+6) (I took this to represent his surfing, since it seemed the closest to Balance) 
Bluff 2 (+5) (+4 more if the target is someone who would find Jared attractive)
Computers 1 (+1)
Diplomacy 4 (+7) (+5 more from Cool feat is target is a teenager, and/or +4 more if target would find Jared attractive)
Knowledge (Popular Culture) 2 (+2)
Sense Motive 2 (+2)
Swim 4 (+6) 
(total in skills: 5/40, running total 25)

FEATS:  
Attractive (1), 
Cool (1) (Diplomacy)
Endurance (1)
Skill Mastery (1) (Acrobatics, Bluff, Diplomacy, Swim)
(total in feats: 4/40, running total 29)

POWERS:  
None. He's a baseline! 

COMBAT:  
Attack +0  [Unarmed +2 (Bruise)]
Defense 12 (11 flat-footed)   
Init  2
(total in combat: 4/40, running total 33)

SAVES:  
Toughness +3 (+3 flat-footed)  
Fortitude +5
Reflex +7
Will +0
(total in saves 7/40, running total 40/40)

DRAWBACKS:  
None
[/sblock]

I'll edit in the powered version later. Open to any comments.

Baseline edited per Shal's suggestions and a little tweaking.


----------



## Shalimar

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Victim and I weren't quite sure how to stat out the ability to make transparent an object, so I wrote it up as an attack. Thoughts?




I would just leave it as a 1pp AP as it is in UP and just say that it works.  If pressed I'd go with it as an attack (reflex), and buy a few pp worth of progression to up the DC of the save.


----------



## Shalimar

Samnell said:
			
		

> I'll edit in the powered version later. Open to any comments.




I might look at dropping the reflex save a bit to bump up your defense (dodge or base defense) if he is suppoused to have a lot of hand eye coordination, same with his attack.  It doesn't have to be high, but a  gifted athlete would have at least some natural talent in that area.  I would rate a surfer at at least a 2-3 defense.

An 11 is pretty high for a base character's reflex, Alpha Male a PL 12 character in the Paragons book only has a reflex of 9, the PL 9 speedster in the book only has a +8 reflex save.


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I might look at dropping the reflex save a bit to bump up your defense (dodge or base defense) if he is suppoused to have a lot of hand eye coordination, same with his attack.  It doesn't have to be high, but a  gifted athlete would have at least some natural talent in that area.  I would rate a surfer at at least a 2-3 defense.




Fair point. He has no combat training, so I'd be doing it through feats but that's reasonable. I'm looking at having him rely on Protection and Regeneration to handle damage but yeah, he should probably have something.



> An 11 is pretty high for a base character's reflex, Alpha Male a PL 12 character in the Paragons book only has a reflex of 9, the PL 9 speedster in the book only has a +8 reflex save.




It's capped, actually. I'm not sure what I was thinking. I filled in that part of the sheet a couple of days ago. It's a great place to mine points from to fill out the others.


----------



## Victim

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I would just leave it as a 1pp AP as it is in UP and just say that it works.  If pressed I'd go with it as an attack (reflex), and buy a few pp worth of progression to up the DC of the save.




Concealment clearly seems to be the way to do this.  The issue is how big of an object can be affected - progression would be handy there if the base amount/thickness is small.


----------



## Samnell

Victim said:
			
		

> Concealment clearly seems to be the way to do this.  The issue is how big of an object can be affected - progression would be handy there if the base amount/thickness is small.




*rimshot*


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I would just leave it as a 1pp AP as it is in UP and just say that it works.  If pressed I'd go with it as an attack (reflex), and buy a few pp worth of progression to up the DC of the save.




Yep, agreed.  You'd only need to attack if the object was held by someone you didn't want to touch it.


----------



## Agamon

Victim said:
			
		

> Concealment clearly seems to be the way to do this.  The issue is how big of an object can be affected - progression would be handy there if the base amount/thickness is small.




Maybe have a base of a cubic foot?  So 50 cubic feet at Rank 6?  Not a lot, but not bad either.

Edit:  oh wait, but it's at rank 2, meaning 2 cf...that's really not a lot.  But I guess it's only rank 2....thoughts?


----------



## Shalimar

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I was more interested in the British social functions than publicity really.  Wondering whether it'd be possible to have that as a sub-plot, have her be invited to something back home, something she wouldn't be able to just dismiss out of hand.  An invitation to a ball or some such hosted by the Queen or other major personage.  I think it'd be kind of fun seeing as she isn't one for a dance, and doesn't completely fit in with that crowd.  Just plot fodder.
> 
> One would assume that at some point the paparazzi would get details on most elites in the school, if not most elites globally if there are so few of us.




Agamon what do you think of this?


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> I'll edit in the powered version later. Open to any comments.
> 
> Baseline edited per Shal's suggestions and a little tweaking.




Looks good.  Background is great.  Cool and Attractive?  Another one of your PCs that will need to fend off the throngs of girls.  lol


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Agamon what do you think of this?



Yep, making my way up there, lol.

That not only sounds like a good idea, but a great one. It sent a million ideas through my noggin...okay, a few ideas, but good ones.


----------



## Samnell

This is what I'm thinking on powers.

[sblock]

*Internal Shadow*
Protection 3 (caps his toughness at PL) 3pp

Regeneration:
Recovery rate +6 (always makes recovery checks when his Con bonus is factored in)
*Flawed: requires sunlight. 3pp
Bruised recovery every round without rest. 3pp
Unconscious recovery every round without rest. 3pp
Injured recovery every round without rest
*Flawed: requires sunlight. 3pp

*Shadow Control*
Teleport 8 
*Extra (accurate) 19pp
Alt power: Telekinesis 8 (perception range) 1pp
[/sblock]

The math works out on the alt power and they're thematically linked. He's using his internal shadow to teleport or he's reaching out with it to move things. Distance isn't an issue for this stuff, so perception range makes sense. That qualifies it per the alternate power description in the book...but when would he ever want to teleport while holding something with TK? I can see a few cases, but is it really much of a limit? Or is the inherent mutual exclusivity and vulnerability to nullification the entire point? Am I trying to shove alt power into the mental space meant for flaws?


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Looks good.  Background is great.  Cool and Attractive?  Another one of your PCs that will need to fend off the throngs of girls.  lol




Yeah, but most of his stuff is from genuine charisma and personal style. It's the flip side of Mark's sex symbol status. It'll be a bit of a challenge for me to play someone with good people skills.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Here's the first draft of the color guy...a little disappointing. Has some good debuffs, but no real way to force damage. Plus, one of his main powers is invisibility, which can be problematic.
> 
> [sblock]
> *Prismatic   PL 6 (80 points)*
> 
> Ability Scores:
> 
> Str 10
> Dex 10
> Con 16
> Int 16
> Wis 10
> Cha 14
> 
> (16 points/40 points)
> 
> Feats: Defensive Roll 1, Dodge Focus 4, Eidetic Memory, Luck 1
> 
> (23/40 points)
> 
> Saves:
> Damage +4
> Fortitude +4
> Reflex +3
> Will +3
> (30/40 points)
> 
> Skills:
> Bluff 7
> Computers 6
> Craft (artistic) 2
> Diplomacy 4
> Drive 2
> Gather Information 4
> Language 1 (Spanish)
> Notice 4
> Sense Motive 4
> Stealth 6
> 
> (40/40 points)
> 
> The Powered Half
> 
> Craft (artistic) +8 ranks
> Notice +4 ranks
> 
> (3/40 points)
> 
> Color Control 6 (Extras: Continuous, Perception; Power Feats: Precise, Subtle)
> -Clashing Colors – Stun 6 (Extras: Ranged, Perception; Power Feats: Subtle)
> -Darkening Retinas – Dazzle 6 – visual sense (Extras: Perception; Power Feats: Reversible, Subtle)
> 
> (31/40 points)
> 
> Transparency – Concealment 2 – visual sense (Power Feats: Close Range, Precise)
> -Concealment 2 – visual sense (Extras: Attack)
> 
> (38/40 points)
> [/sblock]
> 
> Victim and I weren't quite sure how to stat out the ability to make transparent an object, so I wrote it up as an attack. Thoughts?




Looks fine, HH.  Invisibility is a big problem if it stacks on top of another defense.  DR 1, DF 4, Dmg sv +4, concealment to normal sight is okay. 

I like the precise.  He could turn his head red, tie a string to his neck, make the rest of himself invisible and pretend to be a balloon.  Heh.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> Yeah, but most of his stuff is from genuine charisma and personal style. It's the flip side of Mark's sex symbol status. It'll be a bit of a challenge for me to play someone with good people skills.




That's true, not so much magnetism, you'll actually have to talk to them.  Mark's talking was usually the turn off, lol.


----------



## Shalimar

Samnell said:
			
		

> This is what I'm thinking on powers.
> 
> The math works out on the alt power and they're thematically linked. He's using his internal shadow to teleport or he's reaching out with it to move things. Distance isn't an issue for this stuff, so perception range makes sense. That qualifies it per the alternate power description in the book...but when would he ever want to teleport while holding something with TK? I can see a few cases, but is it really much of a limit? Or is the inherent mutual exclusivity and vulnerability to nullification the entire point? Am I trying to shove alt power into the mental space meant for flaws?




The regen seems tacked on kinda.  Something kind of feels hinky with Regen for all the important stuff and then perception range powers to boot.  If you can attack from so far away with perfect accuracy, why have the regen?

As far as APs, the reason that they are just 1pp is the exclusivity, and weakness to nullify/drain.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> Am I trying to shove alt power into the mental space meant for flaws?




Yes, I think you are.   It's not so much a flaw as a design feature.  The two powers are linked and mutually exclusive, so an array is fine.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> The regen seems tacked on kinda.  Something kind of feels hinky with Regen for all the important stuff and then perception range powers to boot.  If you can attack from so far away with perfect accuracy, why have the regen?




Shal's got a point.  Topped out Toughness/Protection with ranged powers and teleport plus Regen...I still remember that Anika/Mark/Karen v Tina fight.  We finally managed to hit her...and she regenerated it. 

Regen fits a lot more on someone that likes to get dirty, like Wolvy.


----------



## Victim

Agamon said:
			
		

> Shal's got a point.  Topped out Toughness/Protection with ranged powers and teleport plus Regen...I still remember that Anika/Mark/Karen v Tina fight.  We finally managed to hit her...and she regenerated it.




IIRC, you weren't really fighting to your strengths though.  Anika had difficulty hitting because she was using her fairly untrained melee.  And Karen was grabbing another really strong person who could also phase out of the grab.


----------



## Samnell

Argh, I lost the post I had half-written.

Short version:
I recall the fight against Tina now that it's been mentioned and damn she was annoying even when she kept her mouth shut. Good point.

I got started on the regen as a thematic thing fitting in with the sun fueling the internal shadow and helping it help him, but somewhere along the line it went from neat flavor piece to unstoppable shadowblipper. 

I started making a build that removed the lethal regen entirely and flawed the whole thing so it was useless without the sun, but then I realized he can teleport 2000 miles with a full-round action. The Earth is roughly 25,000 miles in circumference at the Equator. The sun travels 1/24th of that distance per hour, with works out to 15 degrees and 1042 miles, more or less. If he wasn't out cold and really needed to, he could easily teleport himself to an area where it was daylight within at worst a few rounds. Thus that flaw isn't much of a flaw. Since he has capped toughness, he's unlikely to get KOed with a single blow by most likely foes. (This is where Agamon chuckles and makes a note.  ) Therefore he could trivially negate his flaw. Bad ju ju. If I keep any regen I probably don't deserve the discount for the requiring sunlight flaw, or at worst it's a drawback or complication. I really did not think of that exploit when I was running the numbers.

Bad Samn! Bad! Roll over and take your spankings!

How about this?
[sblock]
*Internal Shadow* 
(passive, permanent container structure 2, Power Feat: Innate, 11pp)
Darkvision
Enhanced Feat: Diehard
Immunity: Aging, Disease, Environmental Heat, Poison 
Protection 3 (caps his toughness at PL) 

*Shadow Control*
Teleport 8 (feat: change direction) (2,000 miles)
*Extra (accurate 8) 25pp
Alt Power: Darkness Control 6 (extra: selective) (500 foot radius) 1pp
Alt power: Telekinesis 8 (perception range 8, feat: precise) 1pp (effective strength 40 for lifting, moving objects)[/sblock]

Some things about this build:
I realized that the container structure was what I was looking for for Jared's altered physiology so I went and put it in. It doesn't save me any pp either way. 

I made it innate, which I realize is asking a bit after the nastily broken build I had earlier, but I wanted to represent that this is not an ongoing effect that merely makes his blood have weird properties. The shadowstuff actually has replaced his blood wholesale and does not have all the same properties at all. To nullify it would imply that his shadow turned right back to blood, which seems strange. If it's not ok with the feat, I have no problem removing it.

I deliberately claimed way less than I could on darkness control. I could have put the lights out over an area a bit in excess of nine miles, but that seemed like a major disaster waiting to happen and so big as to be impractical almost anywhere. If he was always stunting off for a smaller area anyway, and rarely had any good use for the alt power as statted, it made more sense for him to have a less gi-normous radius.

If I did my math right, he has about 2 stray pp now, which I would put into defense. That puts him halfway to cap on defense and capped on toughness. It still has potential to be a layered defense scheme, if not one so extreme as the protection + regen scheme. If that suggestion still raise alarms I'll buy a couple of power feats or something.

EDIT: changed Darkness Control to the selective attack extra instead of the selective power feat. Still came inside the pp limit of the array.


----------



## Victim

Obscure requires selective attack, since it blinds people, not the selective feat.


----------



## Samnell

Victim said:
			
		

> Obscure requires selective attack, since it blinds people, not the selective feat.




Are you sure? The core book doesn't list a save under Darkness Control or Obscure. Under Obscure selective is the featured Power Feat. The obscure effect description in UP doesn't have a save listed either... Oh, I see it. Selective Attack is one of the extras suggested under the Obscure effect. Thanks for saying something. I'll edit to fix it.


----------



## Agamon

*Power Groups, Part 3*

_Elite Teams_

Though the presence of elites is a relatively new phenomenon, some like-minded ones have grouped together, for one reason or another.  Here's a list of the more well known teams:

Justice Elite
Sponsored by the UN, Justice Elite Alpha (more common known simply as Justice Elite) was the first official elite team to take the stage.  Working out of JEHQ on Governor's Island in New York Harbor, Justice Elite works both to protect baselines from elite threats as well as help in humanitarian efforts around the world.

Originally a group of four, the team has since expanded to its roster to seven, under supervision of Executive Director Jackson Cross and the UN's Paranormal Action Executive.  Plans are underway to add new JE teams in Europe and Australia.

Current Roster: Josiah Thomas (Paragon), Suzuki Tanaka (Kensei), Vanessa Wilson (Redline), Hans Reisdorf (Atlas), Bryant McCallister (Raptor), Magdelena Olivera (Oracle), Dr. Petrova Stokov


American Freedom
In response to both the Evanston Incident and the UN's formation of Justice Elite, the United States government went forward with the formation of their own elite team.

American Freedom works most often within the bounds of the continental United States, protecting its citizens, but the team also sometimes finds itself abroad protecting US interests in other nations.  They are based in Freedom Plaza in Washington, DC.

Current Roster: Jennifer Borlund (Screaming Eagle), Andrew Fischer (Jersey Devil), Barrett Gavinger (Neutron), Nathan Kwan (Silvertip), Danielle Sullivan (Raindance)


Vanguard
Vanguard represents Great Britain on the world stage, and though sanctioned by parliament, they are not officially a government team.  The team is funded mostly through team member Sarah Chambers, who recently inherited her father's media empire.

As a privately funded team, Vanguard chooses who and where they help, focusing more on ridding the British Isles of elite threats than anything else, with a reputation for using lethal force more often than not.

Current Roster: Randall Allen (Luminary), Sarah Chambers (Arrow), Travis Hawk (Vector), Erica Bennings (Starlight), Edwin O'Hearne (Lodestone)


Mighty Miracle Guardians
The best example of a corporate sponsored elite team is the Mighty Miracle Guardians of Japan.  Though considered by many to be Japan's national team, they are also widely considered a commercial venture more than anything else.

Extremely popular throughout Japan, the team's exploits receive bizarrely comprehensive coverage, resulting in a thinly veiled reality show/soap opera.  In fact, some claim that many of their activities are merely staged photo ops.

Current Roster: Tobiachi Suki (Giant 66), Satanobe Myoshi (Ghost Angel Goddess), Atseko Toshiro (Invincible Iron Whirlwind), Sitochi Enzo (King Fire), Koji Tatsuo (Resplendent Fighting Phoenix)


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> I made it innate, which I realize is asking a bit after the nastily broken build I had earlier, but I wanted to represent that this is not an ongoing effect that merely makes his blood have weird properties. The shadowstuff actually has replaced his blood wholesale and does not have all the same properties at all. To nullify it would imply that his shadow turned right back to blood, which seems strange. If it's not ok with the feat, I have no problem removing it.




Innate implies that he was born with it.  I get what you're saying, but that feat implies that it's not really an elite ability, but a normal part of who he is.

Now, on the other hand, it could be a good opportunity for a drawback.  IDHTBIFOM, but maybe nullifying or draining it hurts him?  Like you say, it shouldn't turn back into blood, but if someone tries removing it from him...well, it'd be like removing blood from anyone else.  Feasable?


----------



## Shalimar

What are the powers for the Vanguard?  Clover would be pretty interested, even if she weren't an Elite.  I'm also curious if anyone has tried to recruit any of the students.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

<note: these are just rough notes so I don't lose them and put up for impressions that will let me tweak the pc when I get home >

Cassie Redux
Backstory: (thumbnail version): Born and raised in New Orleans to a massive clan of relatives over most of Southern Lousiana, Cassie grew up in the city proper and up till recently was just a normal 'Nawlins' girl. 

Recently though her body has grown in one massive growth spurt over a month, rocketing from 4' 11" to nearly 5' 9" and gaining almost 50 pounds of mass in the period of 45 days. During that time she has developed unearthly agility and strength along with an instinctive grasp of fighting that hints towards more coming in the future.

[sblock]
Str 16
Dex 16
Con 16
Int 12 
Wis 12
Cha 12: 24 pp

Attack+3
Defense +3: 12 pp

Toughness
Fort +4
Ref +4
Will +2: 10 pp

Feats
Acrobatic Bluff
Attack Focus (2, melee)
Defensive Roll (3)
Diehard
Endurance (1)
Instant Up
Prone Attack : 10 pp

Skills
Acrobatics: 8
Notice: 4
Stealth: 4: 4 PP

Powers
Enhanced Strength 4
Enhanced Dexterity 4
Enhanced Constitution 4
Superstrength 2
Strike 3
-PF: Mighty: 20
Stats: 24 + Attack/Def: 12 + Saves 10 + Feats 10 + Skills 4 + Powers 20 = 80
[/sblock]

Background: Not much as yet.. Southern girl/guy.. most likely from Kentucky/Tennessee.. The name I'm toying with is Reach.

[sblock]
Str 14
Dex 14
Con 14
Int 10
Wis 10 
Cha 12 : 16 PP

Attack +4 
Defense +4: 16 pp

Toughness
Fort +4
Ref +4
Will +4:  12 PP

Feats
Attractive (2)
Choke hold
Defensive Roll (3)
Elusive Target (2)
Improved Grab
Improved Grapple
Improved Trip
Instant Up
Prone Fighting 13 PP

Skills
Acrobatics 6
Bluff 2
Climb 6
Computers 2
Diplomacy 2
Notice 3
Stealth 3: 6 PP


Powers
Elongation: 2
Insubstantial 1
Leaping 1
Protection: 4 
-Extra: Impervious
Super Move: Slithering
Strike: 2
-PF Mighty : 17 pp 
Stats:16  + Attack/Def: 16 + Saves 12 + Feats 13  + Skills 6 + Powers  17  = 80
[/sblock]


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Now, on the other hand, it could be a good opportunity for a drawback.  IDHTBIFOM, but maybe nullifying or draining it hurts him?  Like you say, it shouldn't turn back into blood, but if someone tries removing it from him...well, it'd be like removing blood from anyone else.  Feasable?




That's a good idea. It would probably be a pretty uncommon drawback (how common are power nullifiers?) but I could see it being pretty severe. Flavor-wise it already sounds like a Constitution drain what with it being massive disruptions to his bodily functions. As a permanent power I guess it would pop right back on next round, but nullify would have the effect of temporarily exsanguinating him.

Maybe something like this:
Drawback: nullification or draining of the internal shadow inflicts -1 to all ability scores cumulative for every round it's nullified or drained below maximum. Uncommon frequency, Major intensity, effects Constitution. Twenty minutes to recover. 4pp

I was going to make it work just like as Con drain, but the shadow is intimately tied in with his second-to-second functions and he has a strong psychological connection to it too. It's a big part of him.


----------



## Victim

Kain, the Acrobatics skill can already be used to stand up as a free action.  Since it looks like Cassie has 20 total Dex and 8 ranks of Acrobatics, she makes the DC 20 check most of the time.  You could replace Instant Stand with more ranks (which still wouldn't be 100% reliable  ) or with Skill Mastery to maintain her ability to stand up as a free action AND improve in other ways at no extra cost (except an increased vulnerability to Dex or skill penalties - which might logically interfere with her ability to hop up anyway).


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Victim said:
			
		

> Kain, the Acrobatics skill can already be used to stand up as a free action.  Since it looks like Cassie has 20 total Dex and 8 ranks of Acrobatics, she makes the DC 20 check most of the time.  You could replace Instant Stand with more ranks (which still wouldn't be 100% reliable  ) or with Skill Mastery to maintain her ability to stand up as a free action AND improve in other ways at no extra cost (except an increased vulnerability to Dex or skill penalties - which might logically interfere with her ability to hop up anyway).





Danka! Imput is welcome (still waffling between Cassie and 'Reach'.. add a few levels and you got Mr. Fantastic level wrasslin skills!)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Hey guys, sorry for not posting yet, I'm being really wishy-washy on my character.  I think I've finally made a conclusion on a different power set, a variant of the 'Mystic Ally and Kid' archetype in the Hero High book (page 30), if you don't have it Agamon I'd like you to take a look to see if its okay-it involves Summon but only with one ally available, and also the sample Ally has Insubstantial 4 and Interpose which could be problematic (although the sample 'Kid' doesn't have his defenses maxed out and I wouldn't change that-except with maybe equipment if the facility gives it to him).  I plan on having the Ally being a manifestation of his powers more than a mystical thing-or leave it ambiguous and up to you  He may believe in the mystical thing, though.

If the Mystical Ally is too much with Insubstantial/Magic I might switch her out with a sort of Invisible Friend type deal or somesuch if the Summoning Kid is still OK.  Edit-I'll probably just stat out two or three 'allies' (the book version, an invisible friend, and a guardian angel type) and have you OK which ones are alright.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> What are the powers for the Vanguard?  Clover would be pretty interested, even if she weren't an Elite.  I'm also curious if anyone has tried to recruit any of the students.




I'll go into detail about individuals in the future, but here's a quick snap shot.  You probably know the first couple...

Luminary - Paragon-type
Vector - Kinetic control
Arrow - Archer, can 'charge' inanimate objects, like Gambit
Starlight - Light and Darkness Control
Lodestone - Stone-skinned magnetic controller

I'll leave the other part up to you guys, but for the most part, no one's been offering jobs to teens.  The only organization that might be interested in adding teens would be Pantheon.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> That's a good idea. It would probably be a pretty uncommon drawback (how common are power nullifiers?) but I could see it being pretty severe. Flavor-wise it already sounds like a Constitution drain what with it being massive disruptions to his bodily functions. As a permanent power I guess it would pop right back on next round, but nullify would have the effect of temporarily exsanguinating him.
> 
> Maybe something like this:
> Drawback: nullification or draining of the internal shadow inflicts -1 to all ability scores cumulative for every round it's nullified or drained below maximum. Uncommon frequency, Major intensity, effects Constitution. Twenty minutes to recover. 4pp
> 
> I was going to make it work just like as Con drain, but the shadow is intimately tied in with his second-to-second functions and he has a strong psychological connection to it too. It's a big part of him.




Yeah, sort of what I was thinking.  Looks good.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Hey Agamon, I think you might have been writing up your first post there as I was sending in mine.  Unless you're just looking up the info, then I'll feel silly   Take your time on a response, just informing you that its there.


----------



## Mimic

Agamon said:
			
		

> No problem with me, Mimic.  Just as long as you understand that, at best, his attitude will confuse, at worst...could cause some problems.




My biggest problem will be getting into that kind of thinking and not over doing it. I don't see him shouting from the roof tops that "all them women folk should get into the kitchen and make him a sammich," but more of a unconcious thing like not taking his dirty plates from the table if women are present because you know, that is their job.

With that in mind here is the fluff stuff:

Vitals:
[sblock]
Name: Johnathan Mayors
Age: 17 (DOB: 11-20-1994)
Height: 6'7”
Weight: 280 lbs. 
Hair: blonde 
Eyes: blue[/sblock]


Description:

[sblock]Johnathan is caucasian and the description built like a brick wall describes him fairly arccurately, with slightly above average looks[/sblock]


Personal History:

[sblock]
Johnathan was born in a small farming town called River Falls in Kansas, the second of six kids he was alway the tallest and largest so it was only natural that he was immersed into sports at an early age. 

He took to it natuarally and was soon in almost every sporting team or event that he could think of, especially football. His parents encouraged his love of sports, believing that this was his ticket to better things.

When he wasn't playing sports or going to school John was helping out on his family farm, all that work helped keep him in top form when he is in the off season, all in all, life was fairly good for John, he was popular in school, had in his eyes the perfect family and was on course for a scholarship from a universty in Kansas City, his life was pretty much laid out for him. Until that fateful hunting trip.

Since he had turned 14 his father and uncles had taken John out on a yearly hunting trip. "Some man time," his father would say, really it was an excuse to go out drink some beer, blow off some steam and shoot stuff. This last year there was more drinking then anything else and one of the rifles was accidently fired, right at John, he barely felt the impact of the bullet. It didn't even penitrate the skin, he was alive and well, there was something obviously different about him.

This horrified his father, the town was very xenophobic as well as very backwards in its regards to other ethinic races and women and if this got out it could literally shame his family for decades. He swore the others with them to secrecy and brought John back to the homestead. He pondered for days what to do, there was no way they could keep it a secret if John stayed in the community, so he just had to go. He had some friends in Kansas city and they told him about a special school for people like John.

This was the salvation that John's dad needed, he contacted the school and John was enrolled and like a dutiful son, John did what his father told him.
[/sblock]


Personality:

[sblock]Johnathan is at heart a good person, but he has been raised in an isolated racist/sexist area and knows little about anything in the real world. Women had a very defined place and that is were they stayed. And while he didn't encounter many ethnic people he has been told that "they just are not as good as him."

He is also used to setlling arguments with his fists, not out of any malice but because that was just the way things were done. Whoever won the fight won the arguement, they would pick up the loser dust him off, buy him a beer and then its over.

Johnathan is always smiling joking, laughing even when the joke is on him. he is very competitive when it comes to sports or any kind of challenge but will always be willing to give a hand when needed.[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar

I wouldn't think Clover would really know Vanguard, so much as knowing their powers, and following them.

I am going back and forth on the holding back drawback for Clover.  I'd put the pps into basic stuff for the character like a rank of equipment for a collection of swords, a pp worth of languages (2 languages)/knowledge skills.

Holding Back (Uncommon - Moderate; -2 PPs).  I like the thought of Clover being able to summon up more of a storm than she is able to control, to the point it picks up a life of its own.  There are a couple of complications that would make sense for this drawback, and I'd like your thoughts on them Agamon.  I think Host could be good if she becomes an avatar of the weather/nature itself, not so much an evil entity as an alien one, its motivations would mostly be destruction, or even to just have fun, though what something without a conscious considers fun would be up for grabs, Berserk might work for that as well.

Inert might be good if you think of it as Clover straining herself and putting herself into a coma to release the power that she has summoned up without destroying everything around her.  I think a fun flpside to this would be Power Unleashed where her power instead of being forced to dissipate (or absorbed into herself) at great cost to Clover is released on a massive outpouring of energy, cold, lightning, wind, rain, everything.


----------



## Samnell

Mimic said:
			
		

> My biggest problem will be getting into that kind of thinking and not over doing it. I don't see him shouting from the roof tops that "all them women folk should get into the kitchen and make him a sammich," but more of a unconcious thing like not taking his dirty plates from the table if women are present because you know, that is their job.




That's how it worked when I was growing up in a small town in the quasi-Midwest. There's not much shouting until the status quo is being upset. Then things get mean fast.


----------



## Shalimar

That could get a bit amusing if he would expect Clover to clear his dishes.  She'd clear them right on to his head.


----------



## Samnell

Ok, here's some complete stats.

Baseline:[sblock]
Jared "Jerry" Rowcroft Tao Lin
PL: 6  (80 pp)

ABILITIES: 
STR: 14 (+2)
DEX: 16 (+3)
CON: 16 (+3)
INT: 10 (0)
WIS: 10 (0)
CHA: 16 (+3)

SKILLS:  
Acrobatics 4 (+7)
Bluff 2 (+5) (+4 if Attractive applies)
Computers 1 (+1)
Diplomacy 4 (+7) (+4 if Attractive applies, +5 to teenagers)
Languages: English [Native, Australian dialect], Chinese
Knowledge (Popular Culture) 2 (+2)
Sense Motive 2 (+2)
Swim 4 (+6) 

FEATS:  
Attractive 1
Cool (Diplomacy)
Endurance 1
Skill Mastery (Bluff, Acrobatics, Diplomacy, Swim)

POWERS:  
None

COMBAT:  
Attack +0  [Unarmed +2 (Bruise)]
Defense 13 (11 flat-footed)   
Init  +3

SAVES:  
Toughness +3 (+3 flat-footed)
Fortitude +5  
Reflex +8  
Will +2

DRAWBACKS:  
None.

Abilities 22  +  Skills 5 (20 ranks)  +  Feats 4  +  Powers 0  +  Combat 6  +  Saves 9  –  Drawbacks 0 = 46 / 80[/sblock]

Elite:[sblock]
Jared "Jerry" Rowcroft Tao Lin
PL: 6  (80 pp)

ABILITIES: 
STR: 14 (+2)
DEX: 16 (+3)
CON: 16 (+3)
INT: 10 (0)
WIS: 10 (0)
CHA: 16 (+3)

SKILLS:  
Acrobatics 4 (+7)
Bluff 2 (+5) (+4 if Attractive applies)
Computers 1 (+1)
Diplomacy 4 (+7) (+4 if Attractive applies, +5 to teenagers)
Languages: English [Native, Australian dialect], Chinese
Knowledge (Popular Culture) 2 (+2)
Sense Motive 2 (+2)
Swim 4 (+6) 

FEATS:  
Attractive 1
Cool (Diplomacy)
Endurance 1
Skill Mastery (Bluff, Acrobatics, Diplomacy, Swim)

POWERS:  
*Internal Shadow* 2 [Elite, Shadow] (5pp/level, 10pp)
(passive permanent container)
Darkvision
Enhanced Feat: Diehard
Immunity: Aging, Disease, Environmental Heat, Poison
Protection [3]
_Weakness:_ any drain or nullification of this power inflicts -1 to all abilities cumulative per round, 20 minutes to recover -4 pp

*Shadow Control*
(static array, 3pp/level, 26pp)
Teleport 8 (feats: change direction, easy) (2,000 miles)
*Extra: Accurate 8
Alt Power: Darkness Control 6 (extra: selective) (500 foot radius) 
Alt Power: Telekinesis (Extra: perception, Feat: Precise) (Str 40, 1/2/3 tons, 6 max, drag 15)

COMBAT:  
Attack +0  [Unarmed +2 (Bruise)]
Defense 13 (11 flat-footed)   
Init +3

SAVES:  
Toughness +6 (+6 flat-footed)
Fortitude +5  
Reflex +8  
Will +2

DRAWBACKS:  
Included in power description

Abilities 22  +  Skills 5 (20 ranks)  +  Feats 4  +  Powers 38  +  Combat 6  +  Saves 9  –  Drawbacks 4 = 80 / 80[/sblock]

Edit: managed to clip out his language while I was wrestling the formatting around.


----------



## Samnell

Additional annoying questions for Agamon.

Is Mudaba Adin still in Eritrea?

What's the environment around the school like? Terraformed tropical? Arid desert? Any nearby lakes? 

Did the school send along any brochures or viewbooks to give the PCs an idea of what the place is like? Obviously they can't tout the successes of a program that's just starting, but there could be pictures of facilities and the local area.


----------



## Hammerhead

While Color Control is funny, I don't see a whole lot of advancement in terms of powers there. Although I do like his planned method of winning student duels, assuming Jun Min remains the heartless battlemonger that she was in Toki's game..."Give up, or I'll never turn your skin back to it's normal color. You want to go through life looking like the Wicked Witch?" 

Agamon, how would you feel about some a science/gadget based super-intelligent inventor? I think that concept has a lot more room for growth.


----------



## Agamon

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Hey Agamon, I think you might have been writing up your first post there as I was sending in mine.  Unless you're just looking up the info, then I'll feel silly   Take your time on a response, just informing you that its there.




I was in mid-response when I ran out of lunch.  Busy day.  I'll finish my thoughts when I get home.  Short answer: yes, but


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I wouldn't think Clover would really know Vanguard, so much as knowing their powers, and following them.




Yeah, I meant you, as an owner of Paragons, would know of them. 



> I am going back and forth on the holding back drawback for Clover.  I'd put the pps into basic stuff for the character like a rank of equipment for a collection of swords, a pp worth of languages (2 languages)/knowledge skills.
> 
> Holding Back (Uncommon - Moderate; -2 PPs).  I like the thought of Clover being able to summon up more of a storm than she is able to control, to the point it picks up a life of its own.  There are a couple of complications that would make sense for this drawback, and I'd like your thoughts on them Agamon.  I think Host could be good if she becomes an avatar of the weather/nature itself, not so much an evil entity as an alien one, its motivations would mostly be destruction, or even to just have fun, though what something without a conscious considers fun would be up for grabs, Berserk might work for that as well.
> 
> Inert might be good if you think of it as Clover straining herself and putting herself into a coma to release the power that she has summoned up without destroying everything around her.  I think a fun flpside to this would be Power Unleashed where her power instead of being forced to dissipate (or absorbed into herself) at great cost to Clover is released on a massive outpouring of energy, cold, lightning, wind, rain, everything.




Let's put it this way, while I have no problem with either, the former (Host) would be my own preference in the sense of fitting the setting.


----------



## Agamon

Mimic said:
			
		

> My biggest problem will be getting into that kind of thinking and not over doing it. I don't see him shouting from the roof tops that "all them women folk should get into the kitchen and make him a sammich," but more of a unconcious thing like not taking his dirty plates from the table if women are present because you know, that is their job.




Oh man.  Let the hilarity begin.   Sounds good, a charcter open to growth is good stuff (for his sake, he'd better be open to growth...)


----------



## Shalimar

I'll go with host then.

I used the 2pp from the Drawback and reshuffled her Knowledge tactics skill to give her:

Knowledge Civics +3(3)
Knowledge Tactics +3(3)
Languages (2) French and German, though I am not sold on German, would anyone care to suggest another language for a British girl to know?

The other PP went into a Rank of equipment, that I used to buy a sword collection (Clover is now a fencer, with a few minor titles).  She actually meets all of her caps without her powers except for defense (5 instead of 6).


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I meant you, as an owner of Paragons, would know of them.




I am not quite following on this one?  Clover would know about them because she would follow the news coverage on them (any news coverage), so thats what I was really asking about.


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I am not quite following on this one?  Clover would know about them because she would follow the news coverage on them (any news coverage), so thats what I was really asking about.




I think we're dealing with ambiguous pronoun usage. Agamon said you'd be familiar with the Paragons NPCs as an owner of the book, but you took Aggie's "you" to mean "you, Clover" and not "you, Shalimar".


----------



## Agamon

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Hey guys, sorry for not posting yet, I'm being really wishy-washy on my character.  I think I've finally made a conclusion on a different power set, a variant of the 'Mystic Ally and Kid' archetype in the Hero High book (page 30), if you don't have it Agamon I'd like you to take a look to see if its okay-it involves Summon but only with one ally available, and also the sample Ally has Insubstantial 4 and Interpose which could be problematic (although the sample 'Kid' doesn't have his defenses maxed out and I wouldn't change that-except with maybe equipment if the facility gives it to him).  I plan on having the Ally being a manifestation of his powers more than a mystical thing-or leave it ambiguous and up to you  He may believe in the mystical thing, though.
> 
> If the Mystical Ally is too much with Insubstantial/Magic I might switch her out with a sort of Invisible Friend type deal or somesuch if the Summoning Kid is still OK.




I have to admit, when I first went through the book, that's the archetype I stopped on and went, "Cool".

So, concept-wise, no problem.  Some conditions, though:

I would cap the Summon power at the PL.  That way, the Ally doesn't have more points than the PC would as a normal elite (well, 10 more, but considering it needs to be sustained, that's alright).

Also, the Ally would have to be built like a PC (no more than 40 points in powers).

Then there's the fact that we need to figure out why the PC doesn't summon the Ally and sit in his room and wait for it to return.  Maybe flaw it so that the Ally needs to stay within Perception range.  In fact, maybe let the Ally be summoned within Perception range and call it a wash...

This is one is a request, not condition.  It'd be cool if I were to rp the Ally and let you control it during encounters.  Two people playing off each other works better than one player being the voice for both, no?

And finally, a thought.  You don't necessarily have to have the Ally be insubstantial.  You can if you want, but you'd need to make its vulnerability all types of energy.


----------



## Shalimar

Samnell said:
			
		

> I think we're dealing with ambiguous pronoun usage. Agamon said you'd be familiar with the Paragons NPCs as an owner of the book, but you took Aggie's "you" to mean "you, Clover" and not "you, Shalimar".




no, I knew that part, what I meant was that I was wondering what the news coverage of them would be as Clover would definitely have followed it.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> I think we're dealing with ambiguous pronoun usage. Agamon said you'd be familiar with the Paragons NPCs as an owner of the book, but you took Aggie's "you" to mean "you, Clover" and not "you, Shalimar".




This.  Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> no, I knew that part, what I meant was that I was wondering what the news coverage of them would be as Clover would definitely have followed it.




Ah, lots of news coverage.  Lots and lots.  Whether on E! for being cool or CNN for causing (or averting) trouble, elites are newsworthy.  Elites teams, much more so.


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Languages (2) French and German, though I am not sold on German, would anyone care to suggest another language for a British girl to know?




Italian or Spanish? Greek if she's more classically inclined and you want to stick to living languages. German makes a lot of military school sense but so do Russian and Arabic. If you want something more invested in Britishness qua Britishness, there's always Welsh, Cornish, or Gaelic. If you want to touch on a language she might have picked up in response to recent immigration (not that she's an immigrant, but there are a fair number of immigrant speakers and why not pick it up as a multicultural exercise?) Polish or Chinese work.

Some ideas?


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> This.  Sorry about the confusion.




Can you tell I'm always the guy people ask to proof their writing?


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> While Color Control is funny, I don't see a whole lot of advancement in terms of powers there. Although I do like his planned method of winning student duels, assuming Jun Min remains the heartless battlemonger that she was in Toki's game..."Give up, or I'll never turn your skin back to it's normal color. You want to go through life looking like the Wicked Witch?"
> 
> Agamon, how would you feel about some a science/gadget based super-intelligent inventor? I think that concept has a lot more room for growth.




Well, it would eliminate the need for Tommy, which, considering his fairly pivotal role in Toki's game, wouldn't be much of a loss, as I'd have to change him a fair amount anyway.

But no Tommy means no Star.   Unless someone else were to build her... 

Honestly, though, the game revolves around the PCs, so if that's what you want to make, no problemo.


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks Samnell,

I think Chinese, Arabic, or Dutch; but I am leaning against dutch because although her dad was probably stationed in Belgium (and hence she was there for a while) she already speaks french which is spoken there.  It comes down to Arabic and Chinese I think.  I am leaning chinese so she can speak it with Tao, but we are going to be in a region of the world where arabic is pretty common.

Its also likely that Clover would have thought ahead and forseen that the UN is going to be busy in the Arab world for hundreds of years and gone with that.  I will go with Arabic.


----------



## Agamon

(...to answer a couple of Samnell's questions: )

*Places of Interest, Pt. 1*

_Saharan Flatlands and Mudaba Adin_

When weather controlling and plant shaping elites began to appear in the world, the thought of creating more arable land soon followed.  One of the first official elite-based projects PAX began was the gathering of elites that could do their part in helping to terraform the Sahara Desert into something more life-sustaining.

After nearly a year's work from over a dozen elites, the majority of the once-dry desert is now grasslands ans scrublands, with nearby ares of scrubland transformed into tropical woodlands and even dense jungle.  However, the area is not completely stable yet, and the climate still needs to be constantly monitored by weather controlling elites.

Having finished this, the UN wanted to put one of its new schools for young elites in the area, and chose the Eritrean capital of Asmara as the location.  To mark the new era, the city changed its name to Mudaba Adin (though the surrounding area is still known as Arbaete Asmera).

The city is now very prosperous, having nearly gained 50% population in under 2 years (roughly 800,000).  New construction appears constantly, though much of the old charm Italian construction remains.  Tigrinya is the most commonly used language in the city, though Italian, English and Arabic are all widely understood and used.  

The city, perched on the edge of the Great Rift Valley, now is surrounded by much more arable grasslands and tropical jungle.  A new river that feeds into the Red Sea runs nearby, while small lakes and wetlands, though not common, can now be found.


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I am leaning chinese so she can speak it with Tao, but we are going to be in a region of the world where arabic is pretty common.




They could always learn Chinese together.  Tao's only been studying it for three or four years. He's probably had a fair bit of speaking experience in the context of his youth group with no-English social events or something (he'd love those) but he's definitely more at the level of being able to follow the gist and get his point across than full fluency.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> The city, perched on the edge of the Great Rift Valley, now is surrounded by much more arable grasslands and tropical jungle.  A new river that feeds into the Red Sea runs nearby, while small lakes and wetlands, though not common, can now be found.




Well, Jerry's in love.


----------



## Shalimar

Clover no longer holding back:

+4 PL, + 60pps

Saves:
Will +4= +4
Fort +4= +7
Ref +5 = +8

Powers:
Protection 8 (her armor is irrelevant)
Flight +2 > +5 (250 mph)
Enhanced Dodge 1 > Dodge 5 = Defense 20
Immunity 2 (Heat + Cold) > Immunity 20 (Weather + Electricity)

Weather Array > +10
New APs:
-Teleport +9 (Any where on Earth) [Accurate, Affect Others, Area; Limited: Only outside]
-ESP +9 (Anywhere on Earth) [Visual + Auditory; subtle 2]
+ Quickness  + 36 [Search skill only]

Her new APs allow her find anything that is outdoors instantly while in her unleashed state.  If she chooses she can teleport herself and anyone in a 45 ft radius to anywhere on earth that is open to the sky.  Basically when she is unleashed she is an avatar of nature, and anything that is happening in nature she can see and hear. She can instantly be anywhere in nature.

Other than her new APs, she is basicaly just stronger.  All of her attacks have advanced to her new PL 10 cap.  If she is using 4 weather effects at once she covers a radius of 5,000 feet or a diameter of just under 2 miles.  If she is just using 1 or 2 weather effects instead of 4 she could cover an entire continent but it would fade once the power was contained again.


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Clover no longer holding back:




Yowza.


----------



## Shalimar

Samnell said:
			
		

> Yowza.




When Clover is unleashed (+4 PLs) she is still actually less powerful than Raindance (PL 11), the Native American Weather Controller.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Agamon: Everything sounds good.  I'm working on the concept but currently I'm charmed by the idea of my character being an atheist and his 'mystic ally' being in the form of an angel, albeit one who hasn't a lot of world experience and just an inkling of a moral compass just yet.  "You're not supposed to do that, you're an angel!"  And I'd prefer it if you'd play him in interactions, honestly-definitely would be more entertaining.

Maybe a limit where he can only stay away for a minute (or maybe just 1-3 rounds if combat is an issue) away from Perception?  It'd be weird if they were blocked off temporarily and have him *poof* instantly.  Also consider that since we don't have a telepathic bond, having the ally be separate might be a drawback sometimes-if the Kid is kidnapped and gagged, he wouldn't be able to re-summon him.  Maybe if the ally can't be re-summoned at will, having him being away is a liability for the Kid too, in case someone finds him.  I wouldn't see myself being able to play the Kid and having the ally far away anyways, the Kid would care too much for the ally if he got beat up.

Pp limit on the character isn't a problem, I'll have some background/traits/stats up late late tonight hopefully


----------



## Shalimar

So a Pokemon


----------



## Victim

Holding Back provides bonus power points OR a bonus to PL.  You don't get them both.


----------



## Samnell

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> I'm working on the concept but currently I'm charmed by the idea of my character being an atheist and his 'mystic ally' being in the form of an angel, albeit one who hasn't a lot of world experience and just an inkling of a moral compass just yet.




I'm not Agamon, but I love it.


----------



## Samnell

Say Agamon, are we going to have a Rogues' Gallery thread for the finalized character sheets and such?


----------



## Agamon

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Agamon: Everything sounds good.  I'm working on the concept but currently I'm charmed by the idea of my character being an atheist and his 'mystic ally' being in the form of an angel, albeit one who hasn't a lot of world experience and just an inkling of a moral compass just yet.  "You're not supposed to do that, you're an angel!"  And I'd prefer it if you'd play him in interactions, honestly-definitely would be more entertaining.




Hmmm...an angel with no moral compass?  Excellent.  That'll work well.  Is it a he or a she?  I think the possible awkwardness of a female ally would be more fun, but a dude bro could work, too. 



> Maybe a limit where he can only stay away for a minute (or maybe just 1-3 rounds if combat is an issue) away from Perception?  It'd be weird if they were blocked off temporarily and have him *poof* instantly.  Also consider that since we don't have a telepathic bond, having the ally be separate might be a drawback sometimes-if the Kid is kidnapped and gagged, he wouldn't be able to re-summon him.  Maybe if the ally can't be re-summoned at will, having him being away is a liability for the Kid too, in case someone finds him.  I wouldn't see myself being able to play the Kid and having the ally far away anyways, the Kid would care too much for the ally if he got beat up.




Good points.  Also, there's a good chance his "guardian angel" ain't leaving him nowhere...   Don't worry about the range thing, I'm sure you'll rp it right.


----------



## Agamon

Victim said:
			
		

> Holding Back provides bonus power points OR a bonus to PL.  You don't get them both.




I was just about to post the same thing.  What he said.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> Did the school send along any brochures or viewbooks to give the PCs an idea of what the place is like? Obviously they can't tout the successes of a program that's just starting, but there could be pictures of facilities and the local area.




Yeah, of course.






The Institute.





The Shida Monument, in memory of those that died to free Eritrea from Ethiopia.





Government building of Eritrea





The new Eritrean countryside





The Sabbaxti River


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> Say Agamon, are we going to have a Rogues' Gallery thread for the finalized character sheets and such?




Yep, plus I might even transform that old wiki, too.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Edit-I thought about it and I think Raph works better as a girl, so Agamon feel free for plenty of awkward 

*Vitals and Background for Cody and Raph*

[sblock]*Vitals:*
Name: Cody Bryant
Gender: Male
Age: 16 (DOB: 12-23-1995)
Height: 5'7”
Weight: 126 lbs.
Hair:  Red (natural)


*Description:*
Cody is a scrawny, half-Irish/half-“American” teenager with curly red hair and freckles.  He always wears his “emo” glasses, preppy clothes and a somber expression-he looks like your average, awkward teenager.  After a few minutes of conversation, his good natured side often comes out and he isn’t hesitant to break into a smile or laugh when it's warranted.


*Vitals:*
Name: Raphael/"Raph", Angel-in-Training
Gender: Female
Age: ? (Appears 17)
Height: 5'9”
Weight: 133 lbs.
Hair:  Light Brown (with bright purple highlights)
Eyes: Blue

*Description:*
Athletically-built, always wearing a punk-rock band shirt (the Ramones is her current favorite) and short, messy hair, Raph easily sticks out of a crowd.  It doesn’t hurt her features are classically beautiful or that she's graced with unearthly blue eyes.  Once you get past that though, her naivety is readily apparent.  Innocently clueless, curiosity hangs around her like a cloud though recently she’s been doing better to keep her cool, donning a 'tough-gal' personality.

When Raph uses her combat magic her eyes turn luminescent gold and wings traced from lines of golden light appear at her back.  A dim halo of runes circles around her head, flickering briefly whenever she casts a spell.


*Background:*

A few months ago New Yorker Cody Bryant was in a severe car-accident and suffered enough damage that extensive surgery barely preserved his life.  He came to after a week-long coma, his body broken from the chest-down and wondered if his world would ever be the same.  Three days later he awoke from a nap to a girl wearing a Ramones shirt perched on his windowsill, watching him with curious eyes.  After the shock, Cody realized that he could sit up and even move his arms.  “Who are you?” he asked the mysterious figure.  Her response was, “I don’t know, but I think I’m your guardian angel.” 

Over the following month Cody began to recover with the help of his new friend.  His friend would come and go in the blink of an eye, but Cody discovered he could call her by closing his eyes and speaking the name he had given her, “Raph”.  But he was worried because the last two years he had considered himself an atheist and the obvious presence of a ‘guardian angel’ (complete with the ability to heal) surely meant that there was some existence of a higher power!  Raph didn’t have any particular answers on the subject of God or the existence of heaven though and seemed to be a clean slate, knowing very little information of the outside world.  And though good-natured, she lacked much of a moral compass!

In exchange for the help Raph has given him, Cody has taken to educating the wayward angel.  They’ve worked on the basic things-what a TV is and how it works, what’s “cool” and what’s not but they haven’t broached the subject of God much.  While atheism works for him, he’s of the opinion that others may have their own worldviews that are truer to them.  He’s not convinced in his friend’s heritage so much as her good (and supernatural) nature, and though he does not believe in angels in a religious sense he seeks to help Raph in whatever way he can.

Raised by a single mother, Cody has a working relationship with his father-he sees him once every two weeks, which is all his father’s busy schedule will allow (supposedly, at least).  Mr. Bryant has since re-married and had other children, but he’s always offered his son a healthy sum of money which until now Cody has yet to take advantage of.  Being aware of Elites, Cody has suspected of his ability to call Raph, if not Raph herself, being a product of his own ability.  Hearing of the Institute has intrigued him enough to learn more, enough to use his father’s money to travel there and apply for whatever education they can offer Raph and him.

Cody’s got a secret—Raph knows he's not in to girls much but the whole truth is that he’s gay.  He’s sure enough and comfortable with this fact, but isn’t ready yet for other people (especially his mother) to know.  Right now, he's fine with compartmentalizing this aspect of himself.

_“What the hell are you doing in my room!?  ...And why are you naked?”_

Cody remembers the first time he met his guardian angel as a dream, but Raph knows better.  The angel-in-training appeared one early morning two weeks before the accident.  The incident was comical enough, though the moment Cody’s mother came running and shouting to the door Raph was gone in an eye blink.  She’s been asleep since, but awoke when she knew she was needed.

_"You're not supposed to do that, you're an angel!"_

Raph’s got a good heart, but she doesn’t exactly know where it belongs.  As far as she’s concerned, it’s her divine duty to watch over and protect Cody.  So until she knows what else she needs to do, she’s going to do that job as best as she can.  The occasional Ramones CD or Hawaiian pizza-slice with a good smothering of mustard and mayo is just icing on the cake.[/sblock]

*Stats*

Baseline:
[sblock]Cody Bryant
PL: 6 (80 pp)

ABILITIES [16]:
STR: 10 (+0)
DEX: 12 (+1)
CON: 10 (+0)
INT: 13 (+1)
WIS: 16 (+3)
CHA: 15 (+2)

SKILLS [6]:
Bluff 6 (+8)
Knowledge (Pop Culture, Technology) 3 (+4)
Notice 6 (+9)
Sense Motive 6 (+9)

FEATS [7]:
Defensive Roll 3
Dodge Focus 3
Set-Up

POWERS:
None

COMBAT [6]:
Attack +1 [Unarmed +0 (Bruise)]
Defense 12 (11 flat-footed)
Init +1

SAVES [6]:
Toughness +3 (+0 flat-footed)
Fortitude +2
Reflex +3
Will +5

DRAWBACKS:
None.

COMPLICATIONS:
Secret (In the Closet)

Abilities 16 + Skills 6 (24 ranks) + Feats 7 + Powers 0 + Combat 6 + Saves 6 – Drawbacks 0 = 41 / 80[/sblock]

Powers:
[sblock]Cody's main power allows him to manifest Raph, his 'guardian angel' for lack of a better term.  Since he's bonded with Raph, Cody has gained a sixth sense for impending danger, as well as increased health and willpower.  Mechanically:

Summon (Continuous, Heroic, Fanatical), Super Sense (Danger), Luck 3, Fort/Ref/Will +2.
=30+1+3+6=40[/sblock]

Elite:
[sblock]Cody Bryant
PL: 6 (80 pp)

ABILITIES [16]:
STR: 10 (+0)
DEX: 12 (+1)
CON: 10 (+0)
INT: 13 (+1)
WIS: 16 (+3)
CHA: 15 (+2)

SKILLS [6]:
Bluff 6 (+8)
Knowledge (Pop Culture, Technology) 3 (+4)
Notice 6 (+9)
Sense Motive 6 (+9)

FEATS [10]:
Defensive Roll 3
Dodge Focus 3
Luck 3
Set-Up

POWERS [31]:
Summon +6 (Continuous, Heroic, Fanatical) [30]
Super Sense (Danger) [1]

COMBAT [6]:
Attack +1 [Unarmed +0 (Bruise)]
Defense 12 (11 flat-footed)
Init +1

SAVES [12]:
Toughness +3 (+0 flat-footed)
Fortitude +4
Reflex +5
Will +7

DRAWBACKS:
Drawbacks: Power Loss (Summon, must be able to speak—1 point)

COMPLICATIONS:
Secret (In the Closet)

Abilities 16 + Skills 6 (24 ranks) + Feats 10 + Powers 31 + Combat 6 + Saves 12 – Drawbacks 1 = 80 / 80[/sblock]

Summons:
[sblock]Raphael/"Raph", Angel-in-Training
PL: 6 (90 pp)

ABILITIES [28]:
STR: 22 (+6)
DEX: 10 (+0)
CON: 22 (+6)
INT: 10 (+0)
WIS: 12 (+1)
CHA: 12 (+1)

SKILLS [3]:
Concentration 4 (+5)
Notice 4 (+5)
Search 4 (+4)

FEATS [4]:
Attractive
Eidetic Memory
Fearless
Interpose

POWERS [35]:
Features (Iron Stomach) [1]
Immunity (Aging, Disease, Mind Control, Poison) [5]
Magic +8 [21]
- Blast (Light) +7 (Homing x2) 
- Comprehend +8 (Animals 2, Languages 4, Objects, Plants)
- Flight +5
- Healing +7 (Persistent, Regrowth; Extra-Restoration, Flaw-Tiring)
- Snare +7 (Homing, Reversible)
- Super Senses +16 (Aura Reading, Danger Sense, True Sight)
Protection +8 [8]

COMBAT [12]:
Attack +4 [Unarmed +6 (Bruise)], Grapple +10
Defense 12 (11 flat-footed)
Init +0

SAVES [8]:
Toughness +8
Fortitude +7
Reflex +4
Will +4

DRAWBACKS:
None

TRADE-OFFS:
-1 Attack/+1 Damage, -2 Defense/+2 Toughness

Abilities 28 + Skills 3 (12 ranks) + Feats 4 + Powers 35 + Combat 12 + Saves 8 – Drawbacks 0 = 90 / 90[/sblock]

Edit-Fixed the cost of Raph's Magic score, thought it was 1 spell/rank of Magic without buying the others as APs, oops!  Someday you'll have Dazzle and Emotion Control (Hope) Raph, someday.


----------



## Samnell

That's some pretty country we're going to be living in.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Yeah, I suspect that beauty is a shame because it probably won't be after our characters live there for a few months


----------



## Samnell

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Yeah, I suspect that beauty is a shame because it probably won't be after our characters live there for a few months




Well first we have to punch out all the dinosaurs and wreck the mall. Twice. Then we can get to blowing up the jungle.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I changed the angel's name from Gabriel/"Gabe" to Raphael/"Raph".   Samnell, I pulled an "As-gardian" I'm afraid, oops.  I like Gabe as a name better, but the potential corniness is too great I'm afraid.

I'm gonna look at everyone else's characters to make sure I'm not stepping on any toes but so far it looks like we got a powerful weather controller, a super-strong sort-of shapeshifter, and an internal shadow TK/teleporting guy, very cool all around.


----------



## Samnell

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> I changed the angel's name from Gabriel/"Gabe" to Raphael/"Raph".   Samnell, I pulled an "As-gardian" I'm afraid, oops.  I like Gabe as a name better, but the potential corniness is too great I'm afraid.




I'm not actually sure what the innuendo would have been. Does it involve mispronouncing Gabe's name as "Grab?" 

It took me two reads to get Asguardian too. "As soon as people start finding out about you and Teddy they're going to-" What? His name's Asguardian and he's in a relationship with- Oh. Teddy & Billy were sweet, though. Very sensitive and realistic, right down to the confused coming out subplot.



> I'm gonna look at everyone else's characters to make sure I'm not stepping on any toes but so far it looks like we got a powerful weather controller, a super-strong sort-of shapeshifter, and an internal shadow TK/teleporting guy, very cool all around.




I haven't looked at everybody's, but you've pretty much got Jerry down. He's sort of an atypical teke/energy controller, with teleport standing in for the usual flight and protection for the force fields.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I guess I thought that since 'Gay' was phonetically in 'Gabe' it would be too weird, but maybe I'm just over thinking.  The Asgardian thing took me more than two reads, I was fairly confused before I finally got it.  Should make for some interesting times with the Midwestern kid in the group.

I like Billy & Ted in the Young Avengers because they don't really make a huge deal of it, it's not an overly dramatic revelation or anything.  Have you read the recent issues that focus on the specific characters?  Wiccan/Speed's one is pretty sweet as well.  The Runaways also do a good job, but they seem to explore it a bit more since the two characters didn't start as a couple (that and one is a shapeshifter which makes for some confusion).

Hrm, it's about bedtime I think.  I think I'm starting to get less coherent   Can't wait for this game to start!


----------



## Samnell

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> I guess I thought that since 'Gay' was phonetically in 'Gabe' it would be too weird, but maybe I'm just over thinking.




Ok. I was looking for something much dirtier than that. 



> I like Billy & Ted in the Young Avengers because they don't really make a huge deal of it, it's not an overly dramatic revelation or anything.  Have you read the recent issues that focus on the specific characters?  Wiccan/Speed's one is pretty sweet as well.  The Runaways also do a good job, but they seem to explore it a bit more since the two characters didn't start as a couple (that and one is a shapeshifter which makes for some confusion).




I've read some of the spotlight issues and that was a good one. I hear good things about Runaways but I've never taken the time.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Final editing done.  I've thought about it more and decided it'd be more fun  after all to make Raph a gal.  What is it with GL and Super-Strong femme fatals?  I think Agamon will have fun with someone who can speak to animals, vegetables, and minerals   And while Raph is gonna start out a bit clueless I definitely want her to progress past that after a few issues.

Runaways is definitely a different genre than YA but I think I enjoy them more, actually.  On the whole, they've got less powers but a little more emo-ness.  The story premise/how they all come together is a little more fun, too.  I can't wait for both of those series to get some more freakin' seasons, it's been taking wayy too long!


----------



## Hammerhead

I was concerned, given the more realistic nature of the game and the potential of higher end technology (and a character who invents said technology) to disrupt the status quo of the world. But a supergenius will be interesting, and if you want I’ll have to find some way to bring about our own killer robot. I've noticed that I've had to trim a lot of points, which in my mind is the first sign of an interesting character. 

And, of course, my biggest complaint against heroic protagonists in general is that they’re often little more than agents of the status quo. That’s why villains are more interesting. 

You know, I always thought that Dino Park deserved a revisit. We never got a chance to punch out a T-Rex, you know. 

Runaways was interesting (I own the first three trades), but I couldn’t see much potential beyond the initial hook. Plus, all of the characters were pretty whiny.


----------



## Shalimar

> Originally Posted by Victim
> Holding Back provides bonus power points OR a bonus to PL. You don't get them both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just about to post the same thing. What he said.
Click to expand...



Then when would th PL bonus ever come into effect?  Its not like a character is ever allowed to buy things above their PL.  So just going up 2 PL, is useless if it doesn't do anything to help you meet that new PL in anyway.  Unless it is expected that people would mix and match and never buy the drawback as less than moderate (+2 PL and +30pp)


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Then when would th PL bonus ever come into effect?  Its not like a character is ever allowed to buy things above their PL.  So just going up 2 PL, is useless if it doesn't do anything to help you meet that new PL in anyway.  Unless it is expected that people would mix and match and never buy the drawback as less than moderate (+2 PL and +30pp)




You redistribute the points to raise powers to the upper PL.  Loss of versatility for power.  Or take the extra points to add versatlity instead of power.

Sol, looks good, first blush.

HH, upsetting the status quo is not a worry.  Check out the pics of the highland desert up there.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I was concerned, given the more realistic nature of the game and the potential of higher end technology (and a character who invents said technology) to disrupt the status quo of the world. But a supergenius will be interesting, and if you want I’ll have to find some way to bring about our own killer robot. I've noticed that I've had to trim a lot of points, which in my mind is the first sign of an interesting character.




The best way to control such things is just make it really expensive.  I don't like the Acme device idea from Paragons, it takes the realism and throws it out the door, IMO.  But while your PC would be able to make all these awesome prototype devices, they'd be too difficult and expensive to mass produce.

Not to say that elilte inventors haven't made upgrades to existing tech.  While stuff is just starting to reach consumer level, governement and military have upgraded their tech quite a bit.

And yeah, I'm keeping the Aerodyne idea.  It's going to be a company that has just started producing the aircraft.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> I guess I thought that since 'Gay' was phonetically in 'Gabe' it would be too weird, but maybe I'm just over thinking.  The Asgardian thing took me more than two reads, I was fairly confused before I finally got it.  Should make for some interesting times with the Midwestern kid in the group.
> 
> I like Billy & Ted in the Young Avengers because they don't really make a huge deal of it, it's not an overly dramatic revelation or anything.  Have you read the recent issues that focus on the specific characters?  Wiccan/Speed's one is pretty sweet as well.  The Runaways also do a good job, but they seem to explore it a bit more since the two characters didn't start as a couple (that and one is a shapeshifter which makes for some confusion).
> 
> Hrm, it's about bedtime I think.  I think I'm starting to get less coherent   Can't wait for this game to start!





My TOTALLY favorite runaways comment is when the little girl smacks Wolverine out of the church and he's in a snow bank going.. "There are only 198 mutants in the world and she's one?"


----------



## Shalimar

At the Moderate level (+4PL/+60pp), could you split it into a +2 to PL and +30pp or is it all of one and nothing of the other regardless?


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> At the Moderate level (+4PL/+60pp), could you split it into a +2 to PL and +30pp or is it all of one and nothing of the other regardless?




Hmmm...looks like a decent compromise.

How did you want to work it?  I don't really want to take control of the PC from you.  Maybe just some general PMs, "this is what she does" and let you interprete that into posts?


----------



## Shalimar

That works, another possibility would be to have you just tell me what the motivations are at any given time that the entity is active and I just have Clover do the thing.

Either way works for me.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> That works, another possibility would be to have you just tell me what the motivations are at any given time that the entity is active and I just have Clover do the thing.
> 
> Either way works for me.




Sounds good.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Holding back is an interesting power drawback.

The thing is I just couldn't see it with most of the characters I make (don't make many 'controller' or 'blaster' types)

I mean..how would you put Cassie/Reach's powers out of control? Take on Rage till they Hulk Out?


----------



## Samnell

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Final editing done.  I've thought about it more and decided it'd be more fun  after all to make Raph a gal.  What is it with GL and Super-Strong femme fatals?




A lot of straight male players that grew up reading Claremont in the 80s? 




> I can't wait for both of those series to get some more freakin' seasons, it's been taking wayy too long!




Amen. The delays give me mixed feelings about having TV writers write for comics. I don't blame them for prioritizing their main career (and it probably pays a few orders of magnitude better) but the publishers are indifferent enough to their own schedules without giving them more excuses.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> A lot of straight male players that grew up reading Claremont in the 80s?




Hooray for Phoenix! 



> Amen. The delays give me mixed feelings about having TV writers write for comics. I don't blame them for prioritizing their main career (and it probably pays a few orders of magnitude better) but the publishers are indifferent enough to their own schedules without giving them more excuses.




So that's what's going on.  I got the only two trades for YA.  Read the first one...Cap's alive?  How old is this?  Noticed too that there was nothing new on the shelves excpet for the spotlights.  Makes sense now.

Runaways, yeah, a buddy told me about that series a while back.  Huh, you guys are way more well read than me...and here I thought I had pretty much given up on comics.


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Holding back is an interesting power drawback.
> 
> The thing is I just couldn't see it with most of the characters I make (don't make many 'controller' or 'blaster' types)
> 
> I mean..how would you put Cassie/Reach's powers out of control? Take on Rage till they Hulk Out?




Yeah, it'd look pretty contrived on many concepts.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> So that's what's going on.  I got the only two trades for YA.  Read the first one...Cap's alive?  How old is this?  Noticed too that there was nothing new on the shelves excpet for the spotlights.  Makes sense now.




Yeah, the first issue came out in 2005 I think.



> Runaways, yeah, a buddy told me about that series a while back.  Huh, you guys are way more well read than me...and here I thought I had pretty much given up on comics.




I'm a very casual comic reader these days. None of the big titles have done a lot for me in years. I snipe TPBs that sound interesting on Wikipedia. I look forward to Blue Beetle monthly and follow Teen Titans a bit more casually. I'm kinda-sorta reading Young X-Men, but it isn't that good so far.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> I'm a very casual comic reader these days. None of the big titles have done a lot for me in years. I snipe TPBs that sound interesting on Wikipedia. I look forward to Blue Beetle monthly and follow Teen Titans a bit more casually. I'm kinda-sorta reading Young X-Men, but it isn't that good so far.




There's a Young X-Men, too?  I suppose original names don't sell as well?

YA (the first trade, anyway) wasn't bad, but it had a couple consistancy problems, IMO.  Looks like they were trying to recreate the "oh, wow" T-bolts 1st ish sorta thing.  Fun read though.


----------



## Shalimar

I'm still having a bit of writer's block on Clover's breakout.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> There's a Young X-Men, too?  I suppose original names don't sell as well?




I think it's a branding thing. They tried a few years ago to revive the New Mutants brand, then tried to piggyback the book on the name Morrison used on his run (New X-Men), and now they've got some of the characters from that book trying to revive the X-Force brand. Kind of odd, since the New Mutants book succeeded in launching a team book with what amounted to an entire main cast of new characters. That's hardly common these days.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I'm still having a bit of writer's block on Clover's breakout.






			
				Clover's Big Breakout! said:
			
		

> Clover sighed, standing outside the school.  The spring formal was tomorrow and she still didn't have a date.
> 
> "Hey, Clo, what's the matter?" asked [insert BFF name here].
> 
> "Still no luck on the date front," Clover lamented.
> 
> "Ha-ha!" [insert school jerk name here] laughed, pointing at the girl.  "I have a better chance of getting hit by lightning than you getting a date, Clovenhoof!"




The rest writes itself.  No need to thank me.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

The one story line I felt they left unresolved in the New Mutants was the 'Demon Bear' storyline. You see Dani defeat it.. but never find out what brought it all about.


----------



## Shalimar

Haha

Nah, Clover wouldn't stress about dances, she is more one of the guys than one of the girls.  No, I have the perfect thing, the thing that everything in Europe is blamed on, Hooligans.



> After a football match Clover and some friends were walking home when a bunch of supporters for the loosing team started to have a bit of a go with them.  It was all good fun for Clover since she could bash heads with the best of them, until some nutter hits her over the back of the head with a bottle of whisky.  The police are fairly on top of such things now, so they saw what happened, and a news crew or two that was leaving the game did as well.
> 
> Clover went out like a light, and the fight went out not a few seconds later as everyone was pitched about by a funnel cloud.  After a moment, the tornado subsided and Clover was set gently on her feet from where she had been bobbing up and down in the middle of the tornado.  Clover tipsily put her hand to the back of her head and asked the approaching cops in a slurred voice "Wha...happen?"  she brought her hand back around to show herself the blood on it and waved it cheerfully at the cops and cameras.  "Think I got hit on the head.  I might even have a concusion."  the girl said brightly.  After that, Clover promptly fell down into a sitting position.
> 
> Not really knowing what else to do with an elite, and the fact that she was an attractive young girl with a possible major injury certainly played into it, but the Police took her to the hospital without any trouble.  By the time she was released from the hospital a day later, the clip had been played and replayed hundreds of times, and the vultures were digging up everything they could find out about her, which ony lead to even more stories as her parentage and name came out.




I figure its been maybe a week or two since then.  She has spent the time recovering from the concusion, and getting enrolled at the Academy.  She hasn't gone out in public since.  She did have a duel (historical fencing, think real fighting instead of that sissy sport fencing, as Clover would put it) scheduled for the weekend after the game, but her opponent backed out rather than fight an Elite, even a concussed one.  If it weren't for the fact that after the football match was her break out, she might have had to give back some of her titles.

This leaves open whether or not you want to have some formal reaction to Clovers becoing of an Elite (the first noble Elite) before she heads to the academy.


----------



## Samnell

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> The one story line I felt they left unresolved in the New Mutants was the 'Demon Bear' storyline. You see Dani defeat it.. but never find out what brought it all about.




Shortly before they went mutant terrorist, it was picked up in an X-Force plot. I don't think they explained it there either.

It might be something that was written in with the intention of explaining later and then plans changed. X-Men continuity is littered with those, including some that were very ominous at the time. I recall a book from ca. 1990 that made note that the government was rounding up mutant children. Considering the era and the fact that it's an X-Men book, that was probably meant as a major piece of information. Never heard from again.

Something that was definitely meant to be a major thing was Doug Ramsey being infected with the Transmode virus. The dangers of his bonding with Warlock were talked up repeatedly, and yet Doug once even fed Warlock from his own lifeforce and (in one of my favorite stories) they do a full gestalt routine where Claremont tells us the two find it difficult to distinguish between themselves. They did a whole issue where Doug dreamed that he had been infected, transformed, and killed all the New Mutants. Then he wakes us, goes and combs his perfect 80s hair in the mirror, and the panel zooms in on a small piece of Warlock-style circuitry in his eye. This would have been about a year or eighteen months before Claremont left the title so it was probably a longterm plan of his. When Douglock came along, they gave him an unconnected origin. He was entirely Warlock, just with Doug's memories.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> This leaves open whether or not you want to have some formal reaction to Clovers becoing of an Elite (the first noble Elite) before she heads to the academy.




I think the crown would do what it can to put a positive spin on such a thing, media-wise.  We support her, she'll do well representing the British people, learning about her new power and experiencing a new culture will be good for her, blah, blah, blah.  

Seeing as no one really sees it as divine right anymore, nobles are people like everyone else, after all.  She'll just have a bigger spotlight on her, especially back home.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> Shortly before they went mutant terrorist, it was picked up in an X-Force plot. I don't think they explained it there either.
> 
> It might be something that was written in with the intention of explaining later and then plans changed. X-Men continuity is littered with those, including some that were very ominous at the time. I recall a book from ca. 1990 that made note that the government was rounding up mutant children. Considering the era and the fact that it's an X-Men book, that was probably meant as a major piece of information. Never heard from again.
> 
> Something that was definitely meant to be a major thing was Doug Ramsey being infected with the Transmode virus. The dangers of his bonding with Warlock were talked up repeatedly, and yet Doug once even fed Warlock from his own lifeforce and (in one of my favorite stories) they do a full gestalt routine where Claremont tells us the two find it difficult to distinguish between themselves. They did a whole issue where Doug dreamed that he had been infected, transformed, and killed all the New Mutants. Then he wakes us, goes and combs his perfect 80s hair in the mirror, and the panel zooms in on a small piece of Warlock-style circuitry in his eye. This would have been about a year or eighteen months before Claremont left the title so it was probably a longterm plan of his. When Douglock came along, they gave him an unconnected origin. He was entirely Warlock, just with Doug's memories.




LOL, see I read all this back in the day, but I'd be damned if I could recall it all.  I have the most horrible long term memory.  That or the dozens of comics I was getting each month back then may have something to do with it.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> LOL, see I read all this back in the day, but I'd be damned if I could recall it all.  I have the most horrible long term memory.  That or the dozens of comics I was getting each month back then may have something to do with it.




I would have read this issue for the first and last time about early late 2000, early 2001. At the time, most backissues dating to the 80s were dirt cheap and a small chain of comic stores downstate was going out of business. So for about two years they were selling all backissues for a dollar each. Later on it got down to a dollar each and buy one, get one free. I plundered them shamelessly.

But yeah, I have very good long term memory too.


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:
			
		

> I think the crown would do what it can to put a positive spin on such a thing, media-wise.  We support her, she'll do well representing the British people, learning about her new power and experiencing a new culture will be good for her, blah, blah, blah.
> 
> Seeing as no one really sees it as divine right anymore, nobles are people like everyone else, after all.  She'll just have a bigger spotlight on her, especially back home.




Did she get an audience or anything?  She'd have a bit of a crush on Prince Harry.  Not really important though.  Any informal reaction amongst her peers?

At this point, I'm just excited to get started, feel free to tell me shut up


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:
			
		

> At this point, I'm just excited to get started, feel free to tell me shut up




I'm not sure if more material is needed or would satisfy your itch, but Wikipedia has a good entry on the upper class  of the UK. The entries  on the nobility are pretty good too.

I discovered them when trying to work out the aristocracy for a homebrew world a few years ago. Then I decided to go with a more Continental model instead, which was much messier.


----------



## Shalimar

I had read all of those aside from the one on Upper Class, good find, thank you.

Actually, looking through the Peerages of the UK, there was a Baron  Dinorben of Kinmel created in 1831 for Edward Hughes.  He was succeeded by his son who died shortly after his father.  In reality there was another son who was disinherited, if we go with him not being disinherited, his status as a military man fits right into the family history I was going with for Clover.  I'll just match Clover's family up with the Barony of Dinorben and the Kinmel Estate.

Early Education: Junior King's School, Canterbury
Education: The King's School, Canterbury


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I had read all of those aside from the one on Upper Class, good find, thank you.








> Actually, looking through the Peerages of the UK, there was a Baron  Dinorben of Kinmel created in 1831 for Edward Hughes.  He was succeeded by his son who died shortly after his father.  In reality there was another son who was disinherited, if we go with him not being disinherited, his status as a military man fits right into the family history I was going with for Clover.  I'll just match Clover's family up with the Barony of Dinorben and the Kinmel Estate.




That's handy. The house even has a website.


----------



## Shalimar

Yeppers, I thought so too.  Only a slight bump too, Baronet to Baron.  It entitlesher to be called The Honorable Clover Hughes , yea, I don't see anyone actually calling her that either, nor would she ask for it.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> I would have read this issue for the first and last time about early late 2000, early 2001. At the time, most backissues dating to the 80s were dirt cheap and a small chain of comic stores downstate was going out of business. So for about two years they were selling all backissues for a dollar each. Later on it got down to a dollar each and buy one, get one free. I plundered them shamelessly.
> 
> But yeah, I have very good long term memory too.




Oh yeah, forgot, I'm ancient. lol


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Did she get an audience or anything?  She'd have a bit of a crush on Prince Harry.  Not really important though.  Any informal reaction amongst her peers?
> 
> At this point, I'm just excited to get started, feel free to tell me shut up




S'okay, but really, stuff like this, go ahead and add it to your background.  If you put anything in there that makes me go WTF? I'll let you know.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I had read all of those aside from the one on Upper Class, good find, thank you.
> 
> Actually, looking through the Peerages of the UK, there was a Baron  Dinorben of Kinmel created in 1831 for Edward Hughes.  He was succeeded by his son who died shortly after his father.  In reality there was another son who was disinherited, if we go with him not being disinherited, his status as a military man fits right into the family history I was going with for Clover.  I'll just match Clover's family up with the Barony of Dinorben and the Kinmel Estate.
> 
> Early Education: Junior King's School, Canterbury
> Education: The King's School, Canterbury




Yikes.  Like I say, I'll let you do this research


----------



## Agamon

BTW, I don't think I want to start the game until this is over:



			
				Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Let me put it this way - everyone's about to take a 3-4 day vacation whether you want to or not


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> BTW, I don't think I want to start the game until this is over:




That's fair. Not that I'm not desperate for hot GL action, but it would be really annoying to just get going and then two days in the boards go offline for three or four days.


----------



## Mimic

Well before the break let me post my guy:

I still haven't come up with a good name so if anyone has any suggestions please feel.

Baseline:

[sblock]
ABILITIES:   STR: 14 (+2)  DEX: 16 (+3)   CON: 16 (+3)   INT: 10 (0)   WIS: 10 (0)   CHA: 12 (+1)	

SKILLS:  Acrobatics 1 (+4), Bluff  (+1), Climb 2 (+4), Diplomacy  (+1), Disguise  (+1), Drive 2 (+5), Escape Artist 1 (+4), Gather Info  (+1), Handle Animal  (+1), Intimidate 4 (+5), Stealth 1 (+4), Swim 1 (+3) 				
FEATS:  Attack Focus (Melee) (3), Dodge Focus (2), Improved Initiative (1), Endurance (1), Inspire (1), Endurance (1), Teamwork (1) 

COMBAT:  Attack 3  [Unarmed +2 (Bruise)]   Defense 14 (11 flat-footed)   Init  7					

SAVES:  Toughness 3 (3 flat-footed)  Fortitude 7  Reflex 6  Will 2						
DRAWBACKS:

Abilities 18  +  Skills 3 (12 ranks)  +  Feats 10  +  Combat 10  +  Saves 9  –  Drawbacks 0 = 50 / 50[/sblock]


Elite:

[sblock]PL: 6  (80 pp)
ABILITIES:   STR: 14 (+2)  DEX: 16 (+3)   CON: 16 (+3)   INT: 10 (0)   WIS: 10 (0)   CHA: 12 (+1)	

SKILLS:  Acrobatics 1 (+4), Bluff  (+1), Climb 2 (+4), Diplomacy  (+1), Disguise  (+1), Drive 2 (+5), Escape Artist 1 (+4), Gather Info  (+1), Handle Animal  (+1), Intimidate 4 (+5), Stealth 1 (+4), Swim 1 (+3) 				
FEATS:  Attack Focus (Melee) (3), Dodge Focus (2), Improved Initiative (1), Endurance (1), Inspire (1), Endurance (1), Teamwork (1) 										
POWERS:  Absorbtion [6], extra: Both types [6] 							
COMBAT:  Attack 3  [Unarmed +2 (Bruise)]   Defense 14 (11 flat-footed)   Init  7					
SAVES:  Toughness 3 (3 flat-footed)  Fortitude 7  Reflex 6  Will 2						
DRAWBACKS:  none	

Trade off: -2 attack / +2 damage									
Abilities 18  +  Skills 3 (12 ranks)  +  Feats 10  +  Powers 30  +  Combat 10  +  Saves 9  –  Drawbacks 0 = 80 / 80[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar

What does the boost feed into Mimic?  I also liked his current name, but go with whatever you like.


----------



## Shalimar

Looks like we have

Lady Clover Hughes: Weather Control (Blaster) + Melee (equipment)
Michael Taylor: Melee - Absorbtion (Tank?)
Cassie: Melee - Enhanced Abilities
??????: Techie Inventor (Blaster? or Melee?)
Cody Bryant: Summoner
Jerry Rowcroft: Shadow Teleport Blaster

Stats + Background
Jerry, Clover, Michael, Cody

Stats
Cassie


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Jerry Rowcroft: Shadow Teleport Blaster




I'm not sure whether Jerry will opt to go by Jerry or Tao. Back home he had different groups of friends that habitually used each.

Also whoever he is, he's got non-damaging TK. He'll be more using it to throw things or drop them. Or grapple guys and throw them into things.  He'll probably pick up some damaging alt power or something further on, but I want to make sure I'm in the habit of playing him like a teke and not like a blaster with teke flavor text.


----------



## Hammerhead

Quick question: will we be spending Equipment points for the everyday gadgets that most people are expected to have: computers, cell phones, tasers (okay, maybe not that last one )?


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Quick question: will we be spending Equipment points for the everyday gadgets that most people are expected to have: computers, cell phones, tasers (okay, maybe not that last one )?




No, unless they simulate a power somehow, they shouldn't cost points.

Geez, 250 posts already.  We'll need to start a new OOC thread in a couple weeks.


----------



## Victim

Well, OOC thread growth seems to be fastest in the set up stages of the game.


----------



## Hammerhead

Victim said:
			
		

> Well, OOC thread growth seems to be fastest in the set up stages of the game.




Bah, I say we crash these boards with our incessant and largely pointless chatter.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Bah, I say we crash these boards with our incessant and largely pointless chatter.




Make my incessant and largely pointless chatter Aggie Comics!


----------



## Victim

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Bah, I say we crash these boards with our incessant and largely pointless chatter.




I bet Bront wouldn't let you.


----------



## Samnell

Victim said:
			
		

> I bet Bront wouldn't let you.




We've got at least three hundred pointless and incessant posts before his hammer descends. I bet it has a contrail.


----------



## Hammerhead

*Emmet Latton*

*Baseline*[sblock]

*Abilities:*

Strength 8
Dexterity 10
Constitution 14
Intelligence 20
Wisdom 14
Charisma 10

_16/40 points_

*Skills:*
Bluff 4 (+4)
Computers 4 (+9)
Concentration 4 (+6)
Craft - Chemical 2 (+7)
Craft - Electronic 5 (+10)
Craft - Mechanical 5 (+10)
Disable Device 2 (+7)
Knowledge - Physical Sciences 5 (+10)
Knowledge - Technology 5 (+10)

_25/40 points_

*Feats:*
Attack Focus - Ranged 2, Dodge Focus 2, Eidetic Memory, Inventor, Luck

_32/40 points_

*Saves:*
Damage +2
Fortitude +4
Reflex +3
Will +5

_40/40 points_
[/sblock]

*Elite*[sblock]

*Abilities:*

Strength 8
Dexterity 10
Constitution 14
Intelligence 20/30
Wisdom 14
Charisma 10

_16/80 points_

*Skills:*
Bluff 4 (+4)
Computers 6 (+16)
Concentration 4 (+6)
Craft - Chemical 2 (+12)
Craft - Electronic 7 (+17)
Craft - Mechanical 9 (+19)
Disable Device 2 (+12)
Knowledge - Physical Sciences 5 (+15)
Knowledge - Technology 9 (+19)

_28/80 points_

*Feats:*
Attack Focus - Ranged 3, Dodge Focus 3, Eidetic Memory, Inventor, Luck

_37/80 points_

*Saves:*
Damage +2/+9
Fortitude +4
Reflex +3
Will +5

_45/80 points_

*Attacks and Defenses:*
Tradeoffs: -3 Defense, +3 Toughness; -3 Attack, +3 Damage

Melee Attack: +0
Ranged Attack: +3

Armor Class: 13/10

*Powers:*

Enhanced Intelligence +10

Quickness 2 - Flaw: Only Mental Tasks

Comprehend 2 - Spoken/Written Languages

Devices 5 - Hard to Lose - 25 points
Shield Band - Force Field 7 + Immunity: Radiation - 8 points

Microwave Emitter - Blast 9 - Microwave Energy - Drawbacks: Full Power, Reduced Range - 16 points
-AP: Datalink 3 + Enhanced Skill - Disable Device 8 + Quickness 2 - Flaw: Using Disable Device + Machine Control 3

_80/80 points_
[/sblock]

*Powers*[sblock]
Already classified as a genius, after his breakout Emmet's intellect grew to extreme heights. He has a nearly unequaled aptitude for technology and machines, as well as cognitive processes that allow him to decipher any language after a few short minutes of conversation.

During the week of his breakout, Emmet constructed his own personal laboratory within his basement and created the two devices he wears today: a lightweight metal bracelet that, in a past life, may have been some kind of watch band now stuffed with advanced magnetic technology, and a large pen or small flashlight containing similarly advanced microwave technology. At the press of a metal button on the top, the shield band creates a force field strong enough to repel small arms fire and radiation, especially the kind created by his microwave emitter. The emitter is capable of a devstating, albeit short-ranged blast of microwave energy, and its more elegant application that allows it to act as a universal remote control and datalink (as well as a damn good lockpick). Sadly, testing his theories and constructing his personal devices cost Emmet the entirety of his college fund that he was saving for MIT. 

[/sblock]

*Background*[sblock]

Although born in Massachusetts, Emmet grew up in southern California with his mother, a gifted computer programmer and mathematician with the career of a lifetime at a wildly successful Internet startup based in Mountain View. Her success caused jealousy from her husband, a PhD and an assistant manager at a local chain bookstore, exacerbated martial problems and caused first a separation, then a divorce. Growing up, Emmet rarely saw his father after his parents separated, not that he particularly missed his Dad. With his mother busy at work, Emmet developed a strong sense of independence at an early age.

Although extremely gifted academically, Emmet coasted through most of his schooling, instead sating his thirst for knowledge through independent study; he was a common figure at the library, and was often taking apart machines to discover how they worked. After a round of standardized tests, Emmet skipped the third grade and entered immediately into the fourth. It was the worst year of his life: he hated being the youngest in the room, and hated being separated from his friends. High school wasn't as bad as he feared; no one shoved him into his locker, and he fit in naturally with the other geeks, playing with computers and arguing about science fiction. He attained notoriety throughout his school for his test scores and occasional discussion with his teachers; when an upperclassmen needed help with a particularly challenging math problem, Emmet's help was sought. 

Emmet can't trace his Elite breakout to any specific event, instead remembering a week of dull headaches and glimpses of insight, diagrams and blueprints dancing in his head. He dreamed of a microwave emitter that could act as a universal remote control, buying parts from high-tech manufacturers, scavenging the rest from discarded machines. After a week of seclusion, frenzied building, and extravagant spending, he completed his first prototype of his microwave emitter and the requisite shielding. After this accomplishment, he was able to look inward, and Emmet realized that he knew things he never learned, perform complex calculations without the aid of a computer, measure Pi to its ten-thousandth digit without even trying. After learning fluent Spanish from half of an LATV sitcom, he deduced the obvious: he was an Elite. Sharing the news with his friends was difficult, but not as difficult as admitting to his mother that he spent the money he saved for college on a pair of inventions. Whoops. 

Emmet had heard of the new school for Elites, and after careful consideration, applied for membership. He figured his acceptance was a foregone conclusion, given his test scores and aptitude for technology. Emmet knew he would have difficulty furthering his education in most traditional institution, but he had high hopes for the Institute in Mudaba Adid. Not only did he hope to learn more about his powers, but also for the opportunity to use the U.N.'s high-tech laboratories and devices. 

[/sblock]

*Appearance*[sblock]

Emmet appears to be a stereotypical geek or nerd. His final growth spurt brought him to the height of 6'1, but he remains lightly built without much muscle mass or fat. He has pale skin that causes many to comment that he needs to get some sun and unruly brown hair that seems resistant to any kind of grooming. His round glasses correct serious vision impairments, and a mild case of acne mars his face. He has a tendency to stare off in the distance, even while speaking. 

Emmet also dresses like the stereotypical nerd, without much concern for the fashion of the moment. He generally dresses in subdued collared shorts and khaki pants, occasionally wearing a pair of blue jeans.

[/sblock]


----------



## Victim

Nice bracelet, Emma.


----------



## Hammerhead

Victim said:
			
		

> Nice bracelet, Emma.




Bite me. 


The first name, of course, is a reference to Emmet Brown, scientist and constructor of "shoddy bombs made from old pinball machine parts." 

I haven't quite done Complications yet. I'm thinking of two: Prototypes and Nerd. 

Note that I have Enhanced Skill in an array. That seems incredibly cheesy to me, but I really wanted a Sonic Screwdriver.  Is that okay? Also, the AP description for Machine Control under Datalink in UP seemed kind of wonky. Move Object...wth? So I figure it just acts like Datalink, but for other machines. 

As I wrote my background, it seemed sort of...poorly written. I may go back and polish it up, add some names or something for other, non-Emmet NPCs. Hey, it's late. 

The picture is from the modern noir _Brick_, an excellent movie.


----------



## Shalimar

This is wht I am thinking for Clover when the entity takes over, and yes, this was influenced by Terra from FF6, because glowing pink declares to the world I'm so bad ass that I can be pink and still kick your ass:

[Sblock=Tempest]Tempest
PL 6 (140pp) [Trade-offs: Attack/Defense -3, Damage/Toughness +3)

Abilities: [12]
Str: 14(+2)
Dex: 14(+2)
Con: 14(+2)
Int: 10 (0)
Wis: 10 (0)
Cha: 10 (0)

Combat: [4]
BAB: +2, Melee +3 (unarmed +3 dam.), Lightning Bolt +2 (+9 dam.)
BDB: 0, Defense 13 (10 Flat footed)
Initiative: +2

Saves: [19]
Fort: +8(6)
Ref: +8(6)
Will: +7(7)
Toughness: +9 (Impervious)

Skills: [5]
Bluff +2(2) / +6 with attractive
Diplomacy +2(2) / +6 with attractive
Knowledge Tactics +3(3)
Knowledge Civics +3(3)
Sense Motive +4(4)
Stealth +4(2)
Survival +2(2)
Languages (2): English, French, German

Feats: [10]
Attack Focus (Melee) 2; lots of martial arts and rough housing
Attractive 1
Dodge Focus 3; lots of martial arts and rough housing
Martial Strike 1; (+1 to unarmed damage)
Equipment 2
Status 1

Powers: [91]
Flight +4 [8pp] (100 mph/ 200 mph/ 400 mph)
Immunity 7 [7pp] (Hot, Cold, Electrical Damage)
Protection +7 [7pp]
Impervious +9 [9pp]

Healing +6 [20pp] (Move Action(2), Total (1); Outdoors Only(-1), Personal(-1); Persistent, Triggered (Dying))

Weather Control +7 [4pp/40pp total] (Independent; slow fade 4; 8 AP)
-Fatigue +6 (Perception (2), Secondary Effect (1); Sedation)
-Lightning Bolt +9 (Secondary Effect (1);  Indirect 3, Homing 2 (5 rounds))
-Icy Snare +6 (Area (1), Constricting (1), Selective (1); Reversible, Indirect)
-Dazzle +6 [Visual and Auditory] (Perception; Indirect 3)
-Obscure +14 (Independent; Slow Fade 2, Reversible)
-Air Control +7 (Area (1), Selective (1); Wind blown effects, Freshen Air)
-Wind (Strong Wind 14, Severe Wind 10, Windstorm 7, Hurricane 4)[/sblock]


When she is being controlled by, for lack of a proper name, Tempest, Clover switches gears from a balanced character to heavily traded off for power and toughness.  Meer insects and their pitiful toys cannot harm her, so why bother to go to the effort of dodging what is so obviously beneath her?  Even if someone was able to harm her, what of it?  She can simply restore herself from the energy of the world around her with the wave of a hand.  Depending on whether or not it fits your views Agamon, I'd like the Aesthetic of Clover glowing pink when the entity has taken over, or just some other visible show of raw power.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Note that I have Enhanced Skill in an array. That seems incredibly cheesy to me, but I really wanted a Sonic Screwdriver.  Is that okay? Also, the AP description for Machine Control under Datalink in UP seemed kind of wonky. Move Object...wth? So I figure it just acts like Datalink, but for other machines.




It is indeed cheesy, but it's basically a skill, not worth getting bent outta shape for, and it is cool, so yeah, no prob.  And yeah, that is a bit wonky, agreed, tk for machines, hmmm, weird.  That all sounds good, dude.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> This is wht I am thinking for Clover when the entity takes over, and yes, this was influenced by Terra from FF6, because glowing pink declares to the world I'm so bad ass that I can be pink and still kick your ass:
> 
> [Sblock=Tempest]Tempest
> PL 6 (140pp) [Trade-offs: Attack/Defense -3, Damage/Toughness +3)
> 
> Abilities: [12]
> Str: 14(+2)
> Dex: 14(+2)
> Con: 14(+2)
> Int: 10 (0)
> Wis: 10 (0)
> Cha: 10 (0)
> 
> Combat: [4]
> BAB: +2, Melee +3 (unarmed +3 dam.), Lightning Bolt +2 (+9 dam.)
> BDB: 0, Defense 13 (10 Flat footed)
> Initiative: +2
> 
> Saves: [19]
> Fort: +8(6)
> Ref: +8(6)
> Will: +7(7)
> Toughness: +9 (Impervious)
> 
> Skills: [5]
> Bluff +2(2) / +6 with attractive
> Diplomacy +2(2) / +6 with attractive
> Knowledge Tactics +3(3)
> Knowledge Civics +3(3)
> Sense Motive +4(4)
> Stealth +4(2)
> Survival +2(2)
> Languages (2): English, French, German
> 
> Feats: [10]
> Attack Focus (Melee) 2; lots of martial arts and rough housing
> Attractive 1
> Dodge Focus 3; lots of martial arts and rough housing
> Martial Strike 1; (+1 to unarmed damage)
> Equipment 2
> Status 1
> 
> Powers: [91]
> Flight +4 [8pp] (100 mph/ 200 mph/ 400 mph)
> Immunity 7 [7pp] (Hot, Cold, Electrical Damage)
> Protection +7 [7pp]
> Impervious +9 [9pp]
> 
> Healing +6 [20pp] (Move Action(2), Total (1); Outdoors Only(-1), Personal(-1); Persistent, Triggered (Dying))
> 
> Weather Control +7 [4pp/40pp total] (Independent; slow fade 4; 8 AP)
> -Fatigue +6 (Perception (2), Secondary Effect (1); Sedation)
> -Lightning Bolt +9 (Secondary Effect (1);  Indirect 3, Homing 2 (5 rounds))
> -Icy Snare +6 (Area (1), Constricting (1), Selective (1); Reversible, Indirect)
> -Dazzle +6 [Visual and Auditory] (Perception; Indirect 3)
> -Obscure +14 (Independent; Slow Fade 2, Reversible)
> -Air Control +7 (Area (1), Selective (1); Wind blown effects, Freshen Air)
> -Wind (Strong Wind 14, Severe Wind 10, Windstorm 7, Hurricane 4)[/sblock]
> 
> 
> When she is being controlled by, for lack of a proper name, Tempest, Clover switches gears from a balanced character to heavily traded off for power and toughness.  Meer insects and their pitiful toys cannot harm her, so why bother to go to the effort of dodging what is so obviously beneath her?  Even if someone was able to harm her, what of it?  She can simply restore herself from the energy of the world around her with the wave of a hand.  Depending on whether or not it fits your views Agamon, I'd like the Aesthetic of Clover glowing pink when the entity has taken over, or just some other visible show of raw power.





Works for me.  So your going with the Major Drawback and taking the points?  And if you're not set on the Tempest name for the entity, I have something else in mind, say Lilith, Sumerian goddess of storms (as opposed to the Hebrew demon)?  Just a thought.


----------



## Shalimar

I don't know, the fact that the Enhance skill is inside a device, it makes more sense than it would otherwise if it was part of a regular power array.  To me it being part of the device suggests that the device is so well put together/designed that it gives a bonus to the skill you use it for.  I don't think its all that cheesy really.


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:
			
		

> Works for me.  So your going with the Major Drawback and taking the points?  And if you're not set on the Tempest name for the entity, I have something else in mind, say Lilith, Sumerian goddess of storms (as opposed to the Hebrew demon)?  Just a thought.




Yep, going with Moderate and taking the points (60pp).  Lilith is good, and probably going to be much more disturbing from being misrecognized as the demon, especially by a protestant, not that she is observant, especially in a heavily protestant nation.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I don't know, the fact that the Enhance skill is inside a device, it makes more sense than it would otherwise if it was part of a regular power array.  To me it being part of the device suggests that the device is so well put together/designed that it gives a bonus to the skill you use it for.  I don't think its all that cheesy really.




Yeah, that's cool and logical part of it.  The cheese comes from it being an AP that isn't really an encounter power.  He's not likely to face the following dilemma: Should I blast or disable device?


----------



## Hammerhead

There's a difference?


----------



## Samnell

> Yeah, that's cool and logical part of it. The cheese comes from it being an AP that isn't really an encounter power. He's not likely to face the following dilemma: Should I blast or disable device?




Every locked door presents that dilemma. 

"Emmet, are you blowing the door down or unlocking it?"

"I don't know. Let me think!"


----------



## Victim

Samnell said:
			
		

> Every locked door presents that dilemma.
> 
> "Emmet, are you blowing the door down or unlocking it?"
> 
> "I don't know. Let me think!"




Good thing he has mental quickness.


----------



## Shalimar

Ryan would have just walked through the door.


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Ryan would have just walked through the door.




But not before he insulted it.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

I'm leaning more towards Reach than Cassie.. 

Anyone got any comments on the two ideas I posted earlier?


----------



## Shalimar

I like Cassie better, was that what you were asking about between the two ideas?  Then again, elongation has never seemed like a serious power to me, so I'm not really the person to ask about Reach.  I don't really even think it was mister Fantistc's prime ability really, just tacked on to his brain.

My biggest suggestion would be to meet all of your caps.


----------



## Agamon

I personally like Reach more than Cassie.  I always liked Cassie because of her interesting backstory and attitude, not her powers so much.  Elongation can certainly be goofy, but if you saw something like that IRL, it'd be more disturbing than goofy.

You should go with whatever you think you'll have the most fun with, Kain.


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:
			
		

> You should go with whatever you think you'll have the most fun with, Kain.




Definitely

Agamon, did we want to have a Rogue's gallery to collect the characters?


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Definitely
> 
> Agamon, did we want to have a Rogue's gallery to collect the characters?




Aggie said we would eventually, and he might kick the old Wiki into shape too.


----------



## Agamon

Right, right.  Still considering a name.  Generation Legacy Rudux, Generation Legacy Returns, Ultimate Generation Legacy, Alt Generation Legacy, Uncanny Generation Legacy, Web of Generation Legacy, Generation Legacy and the Howling Commandos...

Think I'll just go with New Generation Legacy, or NGL.  Hopefully it goes better than New Coke.  And Rogues Gallery is the wrong term, it's not a list of baddies.

So here ya go:  New Generation Legacy Secret Origins


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Think I'll just go with New Generation Legacy, or NGL.  Hopefully it goes better than New Coke.




Please. The consumers were consulted on this one.


----------



## Victim

So I guess Clover has "No pants" as a complication?  That could probably get you a lot of HP if the group tries to eat out and stuff.


----------



## Hammerhead

While Mr. Fantastic never seems to really use his powers, Elastigirl from the Incredibles was pretty awesome.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> While Mr. Fantastic never seems to really use his powers




Back when I was reading, most fight scenes seemed to involve him doing something vaguely stretchy. You're right, though. Reed's power is his brain, not his ability to wrap his foes in a manly full-body hug. Or Ben or Johnny as is often the case.


----------



## Hammerhead

Heh, I meant the movies.


----------



## Shalimar

Victim said:
			
		

> So I guess Clover has "No pants" as a complication?  That could probably get you a lot of HP if the group tries to eat out and stuff.




She wears pants, it just so happens that the picture I am using is of Fairchild, and that happens to be Fairchild's uniform.  Its not like you can't put something on to cover the bottoms when not in a fight, like a pair of shorts or something, but really its a lot less revealing then some bikinis.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> She wears pants, it just so happens that the picture I am using is of Fairchild, and that happens to be Fairchild's uniform.  Its not like you can't put something on to cover the bottoms when not in a fight, like a pair of shorts or something, but really its a lot less revealing then some bikinis.




Yeah, when I saw the pic, I was surprised when Clover wasn't listed as 6'8" 

Whether or not she manages to lose her clothes at inappropriate times each ish remains to be seen...


----------



## Shalimar

When is the school year starting/academy opening for us to show up at?


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:
			
		

> Yeah, when I saw the pic, I was surprised when Clover wasn't listed as 6'8"
> 
> Whether or not she manages to lose her clothes at inappropriate times each ish remains to be seen...




5'9" 1/2 is pretty tall for a 15 year old girl.  As to the losing of her clothes...I do believe that that was actually one of Fairchild's powers, and sadly, I am all out of PPs


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> When is the school year starting/academy opening for us to show up at?




September, 2012 sounds like a good time.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> September, 2012 sounds like a good time.




Cool. Jerry's just about to turn 16.


----------



## Shalimar

Clover and her sister turn 16 in December.  Clover and Dani are identicle twins, though Clover was born 6 hours before her sister.  Its up to Agamon if she wants to make Dani an elite too since they share the same genes.  I bet a lot of scientists studying the Elite phenomenon would be interested in studying the both of them to figure out what is different between them that makes Dani not an Elite (if in fact she isn't).

Out of curiosity, Agamon, are there freak parties and origin chasers in this setting?

The September start puts Clover's break out in late august, in the last week or two before school starts.  Sounds good.


----------



## Hammerhead

Driver's Ed? God help us all. Assuming Eritrea has the same driving age as the US. 

Shal, what's a freak party or origin chaser? Also, I saw your SH post...do you plan on writing a SH, or did you just want to share your background with the wide wide world?

Emmet is also 16, although I wonder, given his level of knowledge, what kind of classes he'd even be taking...

So our roster is finalized? I know that Victim isn't interested, unfortunately (he's already playing in two other M&M games, one with Vanifae).


----------



## Shalimar

A break out is when an Elite's (Paragon) latent powers activate, generally in a stressful or life threatening  event.  In Paragons, the Break out is also called an Origin.  There are people out there who seek to create origins and break outs of their own by putting themselves in these life threatening situations, these people are called Origin Chasers.  Its generally a self-correcting problem as most of them aren't Wlites (Paragons) and don't have any powers and so die looking to jump start any powers they may have.

A break out party, or freak party is a bunch of people getting together to origin chase all at once, and it genrally results in tragedy, either fires, drug overdoses, or whatever other method they use to try and jump start non-existant powers.

I am not 100% sure about how I'll be doing the story hour.  I think I'll be writing side adventures of Clovers, as Agamon suggested to flesh stuff out a bt for her.  The next bit will be about what Clover is doing between her break out and heading off to school.  I'll probably write about stuff that isn't part of the main game, or react to things that are from her point of view like a diary.

Its been a while since I had a story hour, and I need to stay in practice of writing over the summer term for my technical writing course.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> A break out is when an Elite's (Paragon) latent powers activate, generally in a stressful or life threatening  event.  In Paragons, the Break out is also called an Origin.  There are people out there who seek to create origins and break outs of their own by putting themselves in these life threatening situations, these people are called Origin Chasers.  Its generally a self-correcting problem as most of them aren't Wlites (Paragons) and don't have any powers and so die looking to jump start any powers they may have.
> 
> A break out party, or freak party is a bunch of people getting together to origin chase all at once, and it genrally results in tragedy, either fires, drug overdoses, or whatever other method they use to try and jump start non-existant powers.




Yeah, while this is interesting, it's a bit of a removal from LegU and that's why I didn't really want the break out to happen at a traumatic time.  So for the most part, no, but there's always crazy people doing crazy things.



> I am not 100% sure about how I'll be doing the story hour.  I think I'll be writing side adventures of Clovers, as Agamon suggested to flesh stuff out a bt for her.  The next bit will be about what Clover is doing between her break out and heading off to school.  I'll probably write about stuff that isn't part of the main game, or react to things that are from her point of view like a diary.
> 
> Its been a while since I had a story hour, and I need to stay in practice of writing over the summer term for my technical writing course.




That's cool, I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> So our roster is finalized? I know that Victim isn't interested, unfortunately (he's already playing in two other M&M games, one with Vanifae).




Yep, I think this is what we'll go with for now.


----------



## Mimic

Shalimar said:
			
		

> What does the boost feed into Mimic?  I also liked his current name, but go with whatever you like.




His boost feeds to enhanced strength so you are correct with your tank description. As for a name I was pulling a blank with a code name. So if anyone has any ideas please let me know.


----------



## Shalimar

Mimic your combat section seems a bit off you pay 10pp for attack 3 + defense 2, but you also buy melee 3 which puts you over your traded off cap of 4 attack\8 damage.  I think you over paid somewhere so you should get a few pp back.


----------



## Shalimar

Trilly's outfit looks painted on, though I guess I don't have much room to comment in swim bottoms and a spandexy top.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Trilly's outfit looks painted on, though I guess I don't have much room to comment in swim bottoms and a spandexy top.




Well it's SUPPOSED to be a specially constructed suit for her that stretches and deforms with her (always helpful for the elastic types)

And yes..she is 'heavy' for her height and build.. but the superstrength has to be shown somewhere.


----------



## Agamon

I dunno, she kinda looks like a little red x to me...


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:
			
		

> I dunno, she kinda looks like a little red x to me...




Does this help?


----------



## Mimic

Who is that picture of? Because she is all kinds of yowza.


----------



## Shalimar

Mimic said:
			
		

> Who is that picture of? Because she is all kinds of yowza.




No clue, I'd be curious too


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Mimic said:
			
		

> Who is that picture of? Because she is all kinds of yowza.



MICHELE LEVESQUE


----------



## Agamon

You did give her 2 ranks of attractive, so I was wondering what she might look like.  I'm thinking you need 1 or 2 more...


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:
			
		

> You did give her 2 ranks of attractive, so I was wondering what she might look like.  I'm thinking you need 1 or 2 more...





Well help me find 2 more points and I will. 

Was thinkign of having her come 'out' in a very public Venue.. like the State/Regional <girl's sports event> but couldn't find any drawbacks that fit her beyond being caught on TV and that didn't seem too much


----------



## Shalimar

Attractive is a weird feat.  A character can be as attractive as they'd lik and not need th feat.  The feat is just for those who actually us their looks.  The feat really just tells you how good you are at taking advantage of your beauty, and doesn't say how beautiful you are.


----------



## Samnell

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Was thinkign of having her come 'out' in a very public Venue.. like the State/Regional <girl's sports event> but couldn't find any drawbacks that fit her beyond being caught on TV and that didn't seem too much




Clover's physically inclined. Kain's PC is an athlete, Mimic's good old boy is an athlete, Jerry's an athlete...

Does anybody else feel a bit sorry for Emmet?


----------



## Hammerhead

He runs track, but yeah. 

I had to justify that 14 Con somehow.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> He runs track, but yeah.




That doesn't count because of a rule I just made up for no reason. We're teenagers. You will be assimilated into the SportsBorg.


----------



## Hammerhead

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Attractive is a weird feat.  A character can be as attractive as they'd lik and not need th feat.  The feat is just for those who actually us their looks.  The feat really just tells you how good you are at taking advantage of your beauty, and doesn't say how beautiful you are.




That and someone who can take effective advantage of their appearance might just want the normal skill ranks for dealing with a wider group of people.


----------



## Victim

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> That and someone who can take effective advantage of their appearance might just want the normal skill ranks for dealing with a wider group of people.




Okay, that was me.  Post on your own machine, and don't log me out on mine!


----------



## Shalimar

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> That and someone who can take effective advantage of their appearance might just want the normal skill ranks for dealing with a wider group of people.




Exactly


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Well all I know is I ran out of points for Cha bonuses, Diplomacy and Bluff. 

Still I see her as 'blossoming' from her power's onset and still not used to being a 'swan'.


----------



## Samnell

Looks like our vacation from the boards is nigh.


----------



## Hammerhead

Cool. Then we will start, right?


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Cool. Then we will start, right?




That's what Aggie implied.

...I'm writing this with three minutes to go.


----------



## Samnell

*And we're back*

Ahead of schedule!


----------



## Hammerhead

Amazing. I bet some people were already going through withdrawal though.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:


> Amazing. I bet some people were already going through withdrawal though.




It surely interrupted my constant nightly bouts of hitting reload waiting for a new post to come up on this thread.


----------



## Agamon

Okay, looks like despite my attempts to make it otherwise, this game and my tabletop DnD game are both ready to start.  I, however, am not, on either account. 

We'll get her underway early next week (I'm looking at you, Tuesday).  Sorry, that's what I get for starting two games at the same time.


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:


> Okay, looks like despite my attempts to make it otherwise, this game and my tabletop DnD game are both ready to start.  I, however, am not, on either account.
> 
> We'll get her underway early next week (I'm looking at you, Tuesday).  Sorry, that's what I get for starting two games at the same time.




No problems, we just need to make sure we are all ready by then.  Has anyone seen Sollir lately?  I think he is the only one missing from the Dramatis Persona(this better than rogues gallery?)  thread.


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:


> I think he is the only one missing from the Dramatis Persona(this better than rogues gallery?)  thread.




I prefer to think of it as a wretched hive of angst and immaturity.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Hey there *waves*.  I'm around and interested.  I'm at my sister's place in Phoenix until Wednesday night and my internet time is limited, I've been following with this and figured not posting Cody/Raph wouldn't hurt much 'til EN2.  I'll get on that on the double!  Question-where do you guys go to find pics for your characters?  I have a fine time imagining stuff but finding visual representations, not so much 

I might have trouble posting late Tuesday through late Wednesday night because I'll be flying home then, after that everything should be golden!


----------



## Samnell

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> Question-where do you guys go to find pics for your characters?  I have a fine time imagining stuff but finding visual representations, not so much




I didn't find one this time around. When I did last time it's because the first thing I decided about Mark was that he'd look like Conner from Angel. Then Google did the rest. 

Going the other way is much harder. Searches so broad as "Chinese teenager" didn't get me much except a lot of pictures of naked women. Specifying the male gender gave me even more pictures of naked women. Perplexing. Searching for surfers gave me a lot of pictures of people that amounted to outlines against waves, but no naked women. I count that as progress. So I switched to Jerry's other sport and didn't find much under swimming either. 

Then while typing this I decided to give up and settle for within the same ballpark. Jerry's a looker, so I ran a search on Chinese male models. Jerry's a fair bit better built than this fellow appears to be (he looks much closer to Mark's body type, actually), but the face is pretty close. This is all strictly pre-powers, of course.


----------



## Hammerhead

Victim: Mark was Connor from Angel, huh? How did you go without punching him?

Man that was an annoying character.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:


> Victim: Mark was Connor from Angel, huh? How did you go without punching him?




Some similar themes, but mostly the appearance. Mark's actions have more to do with things I've read about addiction and broken homes. I played a character that looked quite different and didn't have the squeaky-clean aspirations and repressed memory innocence but shared most of the backstory a few years before Conner fell out of the a tear in reality.

Four reasons I didn't punch him:

1) I actually got into the show right at the point of his introduction and had a lot of sympathy for him. So he wasn't taking up somebody else's screentime for me. I more watched the show as Conner: The Vampire Slayer than Angel: The Series.

2) Vincent Kartheiser is an extremely hot man.

3) I just plain like confused, abused, and manipulated characters. I never wanted to punch Shinji Ikari either, so clearly I have a very high tolerance for that sort of thing.

4) Vincent Kartheiser is an extremely hot man.


----------



## Victim

Actually, I was wondering how Hammerhead went without having Ryan punch him. 

I think it was a less matter of Connor stealing screentime away from other characters and more with him being a disadvantage to the other characters.  "Okay, I'll take the baby from this plot as a DNPC.  And while people might be coming after him since vampires aren't supposed to have kids, it's not like the baby will get into much trouble on his own..."


----------



## Samnell

Victim said:


> I think it was a less matter of Connor stealing screentime away from other characters and more with him being a disadvantage to the other characters.




I can see the point, but I felt the same way about all Angel's supporting cast aside Wesley and Cordy.


----------



## Hammerhead

Samnell said:


> 2) Vincent Kartheiser is an extremely hot man.




If you say so, I guess. I felt that one of the strengths of Angel was its generally likeable and competent supporting cast. Connor, on the other hand, was about as useful as an anchor on a swim team. But hey, I was never a big fan of Evangelion, primarily due to Shinji and his ilk. 

I mean, if you gave me some kind of opportunity to drive a gigantic walking death machine, I'd sign up in a heartbeat. And then probably use the robot to engage in some super-villainous act, but we all have our little weaknesses. Of course, I'm also not some angst-driven teenager with a father-fueled abandonment complex. 

I think your search results say a lot about the state of the internet. The picture looks good though. If anyone besides me has seen _Brick_, Emmet isn't much like the hardboiled main character; I just thought about what Emmet should look like, and the protagonist from that movie popped into my mind. That and Harry Potter, and THAT was not a comparison I wanted. Especially since HP is really just a jock who gets by on the assistance of his special heritage and more talented friends.


----------



## Samnell

> Especially since HP is really just a jock who gets by on the assistance of his special heritage and more talented friends.




That's the truth. He's a less popular version of the captain of the football team, right down to having a pet nerd to his homework.


----------



## Hammerhead

Or that Tom Jones character of the days of yore.


----------



## Agamon

Question for Shal: The secondary effect on the lightning bolt, how are you explaining that?  Does the electricity stick around or does lighting strike twice?  Since the effect takes no effort from Clover, I assume the latter, since lightning tends to not work like the former naturally (unless there's some other option that isn't apparent to me?)

(I may have questions for others as I comb through the characters).


----------



## Shalimar

Its not so much that the lightning is sticking around with the person visibly wreathed in sparks or a prolonged lightning bolt as it is just taking a while for the electricity and the imbalance to leave the person's system.  While the energy is still in the person's body it continues to zap them, meaning that after they get hit by Clover's lightning, the energy of it stays in the body for a short time nuking them from the inside as they visibly twitch.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:


> Its not so much that the lightning is sticking around with the person visibly wreathed in sparks or a prolonged lightning bolt as it is just taking a while for the electricity and the imbalance to leave the person's system.  While the energy is still in the person's body it continues to zap them, meaning that after they get hit by Clover's lightning, the energy of it stays in the body for a short time nuking them from the inside as they visibly twitch.




Not that I have a problem with this, I'm just trying to rationalize it in my wee brain.  Would this mean Clover has an undeveloped electricity control power?  Because having Weather Control doesn't necessarily mean being able to make lightning behave unnaturally.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Trilly is mostly done. ;D

She's just a good ole girl made good in the big wide world. Lots of curiosity and exploring is the way I see her. I think I'll be putting history and such on her as time goes on.


----------



## Shalimar

I had actually figured it was a some what natural effect of the electricity, but I was planning on expanding a tiny bit into electricity powers as a naturul off shoot most likely in the form of electricity immunity or absorbtion limited to electricity.

Go with what makes the most sense to you, but I hadn't really thought of it as terribly unnatural, well no more so than a world with super powers in general.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:


> I had actually figured it was a some what natural effect of the electricity, but I was planning on expanding a tiny bit into electricity powers as a naturul off shoot most likely in the form of electricity immunity or absorbtion limited to electricity.
> 
> Go with what makes the most sense to you, but I hadn't really thought of it as terribly unnatural, well no more so than a world with super powers in general.




Sorry, don't mean to niggle, it's just, if it was a TT 4-color game, I'd be all, whatever.  But I feel there may need to explain it in the game.  Electricity, by nature, doesn't like to stay in one place unless it's somehow trapped or controlled (sorta the reason for lightning in the first place).  If an elite could control electricity, they could make it dance around in the shape of a little puppy, s'all good.  Weather control lets an elite generate, otherwise natural, electrical storms.  It's like saying she could suffocate someone by forcing rain up their nose...rain doesn't normally do that, you'd need water control.

All that said, the underdeveloped electricity control works for me.  Honestly, it makes it a bit more interesting than anything else.


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:


> Trilly is mostly done. ;D
> 
> She's just a good ole girl made good in the big wide world. Lots of curiosity and exploring is the way I see her. I think I'll be putting history and such on her as time goes on.




Sounds good to me, Kain.  Fleshing things out as the game goes on is a good way to go.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:


> Sounds good to me, Kain.  Fleshing things out as the game goes on is a good way to go.




We got a game yet? Or still in the development stage?


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:


> We got a game yet? Or still in the development stage?




Still developing.  I had a busy week and did nearly nothing, but between my D&D game and this, I haven't done much else since last night.  Still shooting for Tuesday, possibly sooner.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Ugh, I hate how you can't 'New Tab' the posting button, but it's really a minor nag 

Agreed on Samnell's points #2 and 4 on Connor.  Beyond those two I found him slightly annoying at first, mostly due to the writing, but I also felt that he had redeemed himself in the final episodes.  It's a shame the series was canceled but I wasn't ever sure where they were going those last two seasons.  Would've liked to see more Illyria, definitely.  Amy Ackers did an amazing job with switching between the identities and acting as a, for all intents and purposes, Cthulhoid in human form 

Anyone keeping up with the comics on Buffy or Angel?


----------



## Agamon

I bought the 1st Season 8 trade for Buffy.  Not bad.  That's it though, I'm not the uberfan my old roomie's wife is.


----------



## Samnell

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> Anyone keeping up with the comics on Buffy or Angel?




I've read a few isolated issues. I loathed Buffy pretty deeply by the end of season five and she did little but dig herself deeper into that pit over the last two seasons, so I wasn't all that interested in seeing more of her story. The Angel stuff seemed a bit better, but I didn't much like the central conceit of the story. It makes sense in light of the finale and arguably might have been necessary to maintain a familiar world for the Buffy comics to remain in, but meh.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:


> I've read a few isolated issues. I loathed Buffy pretty deeply by the end of season five and she did little but dig herself deeper into that pit over the last two seasons, so I wasn't all that interested in seeing more of her story. The Angel stuff seemed a bit better, but I didn't much like the central conceit of the story. It makes sense in light of the finale and arguably might have been necessary to maintain a familiar world for the Buffy comics to remain in, but meh.




Loathed is a strong word for me, but, while I have the 1st 3 seasons of Buffy on DVD, I have no real inclination to go beyond that.


----------



## Agamon

HH, I like how you added in the monetary cost for Emmet's inventions, but a teen's savings (even a genius teen) might not quite do it.  I'm thinking maybe a complication like Indebted?  I'm thinking around a million dollars is cheap at twice the price.  (In fact, it would be much more expensive if anyone but Emmet was making them, even if he supplied the blueprints, he's just that smart).

I think it could make for a possibly interesting sideplot.  It's up to you if you want the complication though, I'll leave the specifics of how he'd get money like that up to you.


----------



## Shalimar

The whole nibblet thing killed it for me.  I could follow Buffy up until she sacrificed herself, even without really liking the Dawn plot, but past there, ugh.


----------



## Agamon

I sense perhaps another complication, for Kain this time.  The stretchy suit isn't a problem, especially for Elongation 2, but if she uses her Insubstantial to go somewhere the suit doesn't fit, it'll have to stay behind.

(And no, I didn't come up with this idea while staring at the picture )


----------



## Hammerhead

What is it with your games and PCs ending up naked? Did this happen in your 4th Ed game too?

I figured that Emmet would be building his gadgets with...imperfect, shall we say, components. The design calls for one thing, but he's forced to cut every corner possible to make them within budget. Although being indebted a million dollars would be funny, I can't see how he could gain access to that kind of credit, even from the most unethical lenders/investors of all...the VC. Any idea?


----------



## Samnell

> What is it with your games and PCs ending up naked?




I for one welcome our naked PC overlords.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:


> What is it with your games and PCs ending up naked? Did this happen in your 4th Ed game too?




lol, just trying to be realistic.  "Unstable molecules" works for Marvel, but a solid fabric that turns to liquid when it's wearer does and back again is a bit beyond the tech level of the setting.

That said, the suit is fairly flexible, and it would have to be an pretty tight squeeze to not fit.



> I figured that Emmet would be building his gadgets with...imperfect, shall we say, components. The design calls for one thing, but he's forced to cut every corner possible to make them within budget.




Yeah, this is what I was getting at with it costing a lot less for Emmet than it would for anyone else.  I kinda see him as an elite MacGyver 



> Although being indebted a million dollars would be funny, I can't see how he could gain access to that kind of credit, even from the most unethical lenders/investors of all...the VC. Any idea?




I think finding someone that wanted to invest in someone like Emmet might not be easy, but it wouldn't be impossible.  We can keep it as a mysterious benefactor for now if you like.

The thing is, if he can create weapons like that for that little money, I can see a different, more problematic, complication arising...


----------



## Victim

Agamon said:


> The thing is, if he can create weapons like that for that little money, I can see a different, more problematic, complication arising...




Same old.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:


> Yeah, this is what I was getting at with it costing a lot less for Emmet than it would for anyone else. I kinda see him as an elite MacGyver




Possible complications:
No duct tape
Lost his pocket knife
Betrayed by John de Lancie
No bike frame available
No small engine available
No old friend or old flame available this week (this might count as a power loss drawback)
Has-been actors with a car from the 50s
Bad, fake accents
Fake bigfoot
Grandfather has a heart attack
Samantha Carter

I miss when Spike used to have MacGyver reruns on...


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> Anyone keeping up with the comics on Buffy or Angel?




I've been keeping up with the Buffy Comic..didn't hear about Angel till about a month ago.

Mecha-Dawn! LOL.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:


> I sense perhaps another complication, for Kain this time.  The stretchy suit isn't a problem, especially for Elongation 2, but if she uses her Insubstantial to go somewhere the suit doesn't fit, it'll have to stay behind.
> 
> (And no, I didn't come up with this idea while staring at the picture )




It's SUPPOSED to be like Mr. Fantastic.. and the Insubstantial is so she can 'pour' herself under doors, down pipes, ect. 

I would have liked to use Elasticitiy from UP.. but it's a bit pricier and most folks HATE UP. (Granted having GM'd this winter.. it's a definitely a 'must be watched')


----------



## Shalimar

KaintheSeeker said:


> It's SUPPOSED to be like Mr. Fantastic.. and the Insubstantial is so she can 'pour' herself under doors, down pipes, ect.
> 
> I would have liked to use Elasticitiy from UP.. but it's a bit pricier and most folks HATE UP. (Granted having GM'd this winter.. it's a definitely a 'must be watched')




Actually, everyone here likes UP.  I haven't built a character without out it since it came out a few years ago.  I have made extensive use of it with Clover for all the nifty little tricks it has under weather control.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

I might look in it a bit.. see if I can tweak her using UP then.


----------



## Agamon

From the first page:


Agamon said:


> You can use Ultimate Power if you have access, and in fact, I encourage that.


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:


> From the first page:


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:


> It's SUPPOSED to be like Mr. Fantastic.. and the Insubstantial is so she can 'pour' herself under doors, down pipes, ect.




That's how I saw her, too.  But Reed Richard's costume is unstable molecules, it stretches with him.  Johnny's costume is also unstable molecules, it doesn't burn.  Sue's costume might be unstable molecules, too, turning invisible with her, but more likely she just turns it invisible, not sure.  Ben just wears some trunks.

Anyhoo, that's the Marvel handwave.  It's kinda silly when you think about it, but it's just one of those 4 color things you just accept.  Butit doesn;t quite fit in a more realistic world.  That said, I did allow for your super elastic material, that's not too much of a stretch (groan, no pun intended).


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:


> I would have liked to use Elasticitiy from UP.. but it's a bit pricier and most folks HATE UP. (Granted having GM'd this winter.. it's a definitely a 'must be watched')




Most people hate UP?  Odd.  More choice always leads to more possible problems, but the GM needs to oversee any PC making anyway, even from core.  I don't get it.


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:


> Most people hate UP?  Odd.  More choice always leads to more possible problems, but the GM needs to oversee any PC making anyway, even from core.  I don't get it.




I haven't really run into anyone that doesn't like it.  The only person that had a problem with it was one who got a bit upset by the errata to Aura.  Then again the aura change went into the errata anyway, not just UP.  People don't tend to like something that tones down something they were exploiting.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:


> I haven't really run into anyone that doesn't like it.  The only person that had a problem with it was one who got a bit upset by the errata to Aura.  Then again the aura change went into the errata anyway, not just UP.  People don't tend to like something that tones down something they were exploiting.




Heh, ah loophole finders, the best kind of rules lawyer.


----------



## Hammerhead

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Anyone keeping up with the comics on Buffy or Angel?




Amusingly enough, I don't really read comics. I hadn't read any for quite some time... since Astonishing X-Men #1; I tried out the Ultimate line back in college, but it was a little disappointing...especially the X-Men. I hear Ultimate Spidey is better. Until recently, that is, when Victim steered me towards the hilarious (and self-contained) Nextwave. Mmm...explosions.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:


> Amusingly enough, I don't really read comics. I hadn't read any for quite some time... since Astonishing X-Men #1; I tried out the Ultimate line back in college, but it was a little disappointing...especially the X-Men. I hear Ultimate Spidey is better. Until recently, that is, when Victim steered me towards the hilarious (and self-contained) Nextwave. Mmm...explosions.




Ultimate Spidey is the best of the bunch over all, with Ultimate FF next.. X men has good stories.. but consistency isn't so hot.

Ultimates.. I just wished the writers/artists understood the words 'Timely release'.

I've been reading New Universal (the old New Universe setting was a favorite) and I like most of what I'm seeing (with the possible exception of Justice as a nutjob RAMPANT serial killer.. Killing..yeah.. just not as much as he's doing)

Been tempted to do some serious backordering to get caught up on Hellblazer again.. missed out the time I was in spain.


----------



## Samnell

KaintheSeeker said:


> Ultimates.. I just wished the writers/artists understood the words 'Timely release'.




I think Astonishing X-Men just finished its two year run. Only took four years. Meeting schedule is definitely a lost art.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Samnell said:


> I think Astonishing X-Men just finished its two year run. Only took four years. Meeting schedule is definitely a lost art.




Ultimate Series 1, I bought the first issue when I arrived back from my last Westpac and got the LAST issue when I was leaving Jacksonville, which was something like 3 years and change later.

I liked the 1st series.. 2nd not so much.. 3rd.. I'm still out on. Though Thor vs Unas the Untouchable was neat.


----------



## Samnell

KaintheSeeker said:


> Ultimate Series 1, I bought the first issue when I arrived back from my last Westpac and got the LAST issue when I was leaving Jacksonville, which was something like 3 years and change later.




I knew it was bad, but that's plain hideous. I'm glad I never got into it now.


----------



## Hammerhead

Shalimar said:


> I haven't really run into anyone that doesn't like it.  The only person that had a problem with it was one who got a bit upset by the errata to Aura.  Then again the aura change went into the errata anyway, not just UP.  People don't tend to like something that tones down something they were exploiting.




You know, you may as well just mention me by 'name' Shal.  It's not like I'm going to be offended. And you and me are just going to have to disagree about the UP changes to Aura and the disproportionate increase in power cost for damaging vs. non-damaging Auras (well, non-damaging Auras with Sustained duration). 

I'm not really convinced of the value of UP, and I think that (mechanically, at least) the quality of each M&M book following the core diminishes. 

Btw Kain: what's pricier? The UP book price, or the cost of Elasticity in UP?


----------



## Hammerhead

To my cheap...I mean, thrifty brethren: anyone else feel irrational surges of jealousy for those green-outlined Community Supporters? 

I say we kill 'em.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:


> To my cheap...I mean, thrifty brethren: anyone else feel irrational surges of jealousy for those green-outlined Community Supporters?




I think it's a bit ugly, to be honest. Not the color or the contrast so much as the shape and how large it is, I think. It's like someone splattered a radioactive mouse with Community Supporter brand shoes.



> I say we kill 'em.




That would be inhuman. Disgusting, even. Who would run the game? Have some practicality! Let's leave Agamon alive. He can watch.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:


> That would be inhuman. Disgusting, even. Who would run the game? Have some practicality! Let's leave Agamon alive. He can watch.




Awful kind of ya...wait, watch?  That's no fun... 

I betcha there's a way to turn it off.  I had to go into work today, and I couldn't even see them from my PC there...


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:


> Awful kind of ya...wait, watch?  That's no fun...




I assumed being a GM that your greatest pleasure was watching the suffering of others. Want to help?


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:


> I assumed being a GM that your greatest pleasure was watching the suffering of others. Want to help?




Well, I'll just watch if I can cackle menacingly and rub my hands while doing so.


----------



## Agamon

Unselecting the Show Avatars option gets rid of the colored square and avy...hmmm.


----------



## Agamon

> Ultimate Spidey is the best of the bunch over all, with Ultimate FF next.. X men has good stories.. but consistency isn't so hot.
> 
> Ultimates.. I just wished the writers/artists understood the words 'Timely release'.
> 
> I've been reading New Universal (the old New Universe setting was a favorite) and I like most of what I'm seeing (with the possible exception of Justice as a nutjob RAMPANT serial killer.. Killing..yeah.. just not as much as he's doing)
> 
> Been tempted to do some serious backordering to get caught up on Hellblazer again.. missed out the time I was in spain.




I have so much reading to do, but when I'm more caught up, I want to get the Walking Dead trade.  Sounds awesome.  

And Ult Spidey is pretty good.  Speaking of which, anybody watch Spectacular Spider-Man?  I thought it'd be a dud, but it's not bad.  I dunno how many times I've read/watched the different incarnations of the beginnings of Spider-Man, but it never seems to get old...


----------



## Shalimar

Hammerhead said:


> You know, you may as well just mention me by 'name' Shal.  It's not like I'm going to be offended. And you and me are just going to have to disagree about the UP changes to Aura and the disproportionate increase in power cost for damaging vs. non-damaging Auras (well, non-damaging Auras with Sustained duration).
> 
> I'm not really convinced of the value of UP, and I think that (mechanically, at least) the quality of each M&M book following the core diminishes.
> 
> Btw Kain: what's pricier? The UP book price, or the cost of Elasticity in UP?




Wasn't talking about you, I was talking about someone in my table top group.  The guy had 2 different auras up + immunity to ranged attacks.  It was pretty ridiculous.

The character in question was a teleporter.  The SFX for his ranged immunity was that portals would form temporarily and the attacks would pass through the portal.  He then had a damaging aura and a teleportation aura that would send people attacking him to a random location, injuring them in the process.  It was really nasty, and the only way he could afford all of that was the cheaper aura costs.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:


> You know, you may as well just mention me by 'name' Shal.  It's not like I'm going to be offended. And you and me are just going to have to disagree about the UP changes to Aura and the disproportionate increase in power cost for damaging vs. non-damaging Auras (well, non-damaging Auras with Sustained duration).
> 
> I'm not really convinced of the value of UP, and I think that (mechanically, at least) the quality of each M&M book following the core diminishes.
> 
> Btw Kain: what's pricier? The UP book price, or the cost of Elasticity in UP?





Oh I meant the power.. adding in all the ranks I'd need to do the same sort of thing. Might have her power 'evolve' into Elasticity later one.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

And for something different...

http://www.geekologie.com/2008/06/old_even_the_ancient_romans_pl.php


----------



## Agamon

We have begun: Issue 1

In homage to Toki's game, I'm starting it in a similar vein.  Where it goes from there, we shall see! 

And some fair warning, this game probably won't move quite as fast as the old one.  I may post a bit more often to start, but can't promise more than once a day, and there will be the odd day where it's just not gonna happen at all.  If I ever foresee a scheduling conflict where i don't think I'll be able to post for 3 or more days, I'll try to let you know.

Enjoy the game!

Oooh, these new CS backdrops are much nicer and less obtrusive.  Cool.  Unfortunately, that means we need to call off the killing.  Or not...


----------



## Shalimar

And we're off 

Are there school uniforms?  If so, are we wearing them to the speech?


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:


> And we're off
> 
> Are there school uniforms?  If so, are we wearing them to the speech?




I'll say yes, (snazzy blue and white numbers, lol) and no, not today.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:


> I'll say yes, (snazzy blue and white numbers, lol) and no, not today.




Is it UN blue and white? Like peacekeeper helmets?


----------



## Hammerhead

Probably more like the generic uniforms of most private schools, white collared shirts and navy blue pants.

How about this story for the solution to Emmet's materials problem: A Mr. Gordon from the vague Institute for Advanced Thought noticed Emmet's designs on a CAD program at the public library, and his organization offered to provide the needed materials for Emmet's design, in exchange for signing a few documents. Emmet would probably make sure he retained ownership of his design, but wouldn't think to ask about much else.

This Indebted Complication could mean that Emmet owes the IAT (whatever THAT is) a large sum of money, or something a little more interesting (like agreeing to design/build them a nifty gadget or two).


----------



## Victim

Non-compete agreements.


----------



## Shalimar

Hammerhead said:


> Probably more like the generic uniforms of most private schools, white collared shirts and navy blue pants.




Most likely short sleeved collared shirts for boys due to the heat, though they could be polo shirts with the UN logo/School logo.  I figure the girls for pleated skirts and possibly knee socks.

Probably seperate gym uniforms sneakers, soccer shorts, and a tee or sleaveless tee for the girls, though I wonder if they wouldn't allow students to subsitute in something else suitible for the standard gym gear, something that might make more sense with their powers.


----------



## Hammerhead

Victim said:


> Non-compete agreements.




Couldn't they just try for a firstborn son instead?

I think we need to standardize the colors we're using (if we must use them). What's the consensus? Testing. Also, testing. Another test.


----------



## Shalimar

Hammerhead said:


> Couldn't they just try for a firstborn son instead?
> 
> I think we need to standardize the colors we're using (if we must use them). What's the consensus? Testing. Also, testing. Another test.




In what way, everyone using the same color for speech?  Everyone having their own color for speech?  Or something else?


----------



## Samnell

I'm just using Mark's old color for Jerry's speech. Vocalizations are in quotes, italics for thoughts. I thought about picking a new one, but I like Mark's old color.


----------



## Victim

Hammerhead said:


> Couldn't they just try for a firstborn son instead?




Maybe they'll fund a bunch of Emmet's projects as long as none of them go commercial.  It's not like inventing would be his only means of making money.


----------



## Hammerhead

Victim said:


> Maybe they'll fund a bunch of Emmet's projects as long as none of them go commercial.  It's not like inventing would be his only means of making money.




What else can a 30 Intelligence person do with their life? Me, I figure anything named so generically as the Institute for Advanced Thought has to be up to something shady. 

Everyone having a different color for speech. That is the reason for speech color, right? To easily identify when a certain character is speaking? Me, I tend to prefer the old-fasioned way that's still used in books, but I'm game for colored text. I think I'm going with Sandy Brown. That readable by everyone?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Reach can do some serious 'fish stories'.

I caught a fish.. thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiissssssssss big!


----------



## Agamon

Awesome, HH.  I likey the addition.

Dark Blue is a tough read, Shal.  The lighter colors are looking good though.

Shal's got the right idea for the uniforms, pretty standard.  They'll have the school logo, not the UN.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Meh.. not sure Reach would like uniforms.. tomboys don't like the skirt and blazer look. :-D

Even if they do flatter her figure and legs.


----------



## Shalimar

KaintheSeeker said:


> Meh.. not sure Reach would like uniforms.. tomboys don't like the skirt and blazer look. :-D
> 
> Even if they do flatter her figure and legs.




No blazer, its a polo shirt.  Which is much better than shirts, ties, and blazers.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:


> I think I'm going with Sandy Brown. That readable by everyone?




Looks good to me.


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:


> Meh.. not sure Reach would like uniforms.. tomboys don't like the skirt and blazer look. :-D
> 
> Even if they do flatter her figure and legs.




It would look weird with her stretchy uni underneath.  Perhaps, they'll allow girls to wear pants if they like.  No skirts for the boys though.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:


> It would look weird with her stretchy uni underneath.  Perhaps, they'll allow girls to wear pants if they like.  No skirts for the boys though.




Aw. Next you'll be telling us we can't fight evil in tights.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Well think about it. She stretches out too far and the back 'stuff' will hang out.


----------



## Shalimar

That'd just make her popular.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Wow, out for the day and there's already 20 posts   I'm pressed for time right now, it's 11 pm here in Phoenix and my plane departs 4:30 am lol, I'll probably find another color for Cody later.  Agamon, whatever you feel is appropriate for your characterization of Raph-go for it!  I'll be able to post tomorrow night and at least once if not twice a day otherwise.


----------



## Samnell

> "Wow, you hear that?" Stacy asks in wonder. "She's like telephonic, or whatever."




Canned awesome. 

Also I love these new smilies.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:


> Canned awesome.
> 
> Also I love these new smilies.




LOL, having fun with a couple of these NPCs. 

And yeah, these new smilies rule! 



Sollir Furryfoot said:


> Wow, out for the day and there's already 20 posts   I'm pressed for time right now, it's 11 pm here in Phoenix and my plane departs 4:30 am lol, I'll probably find another color for Cody later.  Agamon, whatever you feel is appropriate for your characterization of Raph-go for it!  I'll be able to post tomorrow night and at least once if not twice a day otherwise.




S'all good Sol.  Raph is going to be fun.   I'm sure Mimic hasn't joined us yet due to it being a holiday up here (just got back from some kick ass fireworks, btw), but he should be by tomorrow.

Oh, hey, Kain, that's the dark blue I was hoping Shal wouldn't use, it's a bit tough on the eyes.  I think these 2.0 boards are a bit darker...or I'm going blind in my old age


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:


> LOL, having fun with a couple of these NPCs.




I like the early Tommy riff you've got going on James. Back from before we knew Tommy was this scary mastermind who was probably a lot older than he let on and had a ruthless streak a mile wide when he was still just a really friendly ascended fanboy. 

It's very, very weird to be playing an extrovert too.


----------



## Victim

James seems pretty much like before IMO, except that he talks more.


----------



## Agamon

Yeah, I'm trying to do James kinda like the personality Aust gave him (when I included him, I almost forgot he was originally a PC, actually).  Exagerating the ADD a bit, though.


----------



## Shalimar

James didn't have ADD, he was just in lurv with Kiyana .  From what I remember James was played by Sen Udo Mal/ Karl Green.  Aust played a Telepath/telekinetic who was in love with Sarah and trying to break her and Jimmy up.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:


> James didn't have ADD, he was just in lurv with Kiyana .  From what I remember James was played by Sen Udo Mal/ Karl Green.  Aust played a Telepath/telekinetic who was in love with Sarah and trying to break her and Jimmy up.




Right, right getting the old players mixed up.  Being a bit facetious there, but I always got the impression he was bit hyperactive mixed with a bit of nievete.  I mean, aside from the googly eyes.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Heh. KINDA wish I'd gone with Cassie now.. Yoshi and her.. be interesting to see how he'd handle a girl who KNOWS who she is. 


On the other hand, I'm sure the boys on campus will have LOTS to say about a girl as 'flexible' as Trilly


----------



## Shalimar

The girls probably will as well.


----------



## Hammerhead

I bet the boys and girls will say different things though.

We're seeing a few familiar faces from Old GenLeg, although it's unclear how much people may have changed. Yoshi and James seem pretty similar. Since Jun Min hasn't arranged any death matches, it's hard to say about her . Then there's old man Hudabo, the big Asian guy is presumably Jimmy, the possibly Hispanic girl might be Tina. 

And of course there's the Justice Elite, Pantheon, and their newest recruit Valkyrie.


----------



## Shalimar

I don't know, Clover already had a comment, even if it was just a mental one, and it wasn't negative.  I will say that if Trilly was inventive she could do just about anything she wanted from just about any perspective.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:


> And of course there's the Justice Elite, Pantheon, and their newest recruit Valkyrie.




That must stink. I mean the Pantheon are supposed to be gods, and she only got the codename to be the servant of a god. Do they make her do their holy toenails and clean out the bathroom after Thor has tacos? No wonder she's evil!


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Shalimar said:


> I don't know, Clover already had a comment, even if it was just a mental one, and it wasn't negative.  I will say that if Trilly was inventive she could do just about anything she wanted from just about any perspective.




Makes me wonder how those thoughts are going to go when the students found out that guys don't get her engine running


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:


> That must stink. I mean the Pantheon are supposed to be gods, and she only got the codename to be the servant of a god. Do they make her do their holy toenails and clean out the bathroom after Thor has tacos? No wonder she's evil!




LOL Damn, you see right through me.  

She's not the only 'non-god' in Pantheon.  And she's not quite the same, either, obviously.

You can tell which NPCs I liked, hey, HH?


----------



## Shalimar

KaintheSeeker said:


> Makes me wonder how those thoughts are going to go when the students found out that guys don't get her engine running




Wouldn't bother Clover, then again a lot of my characters end up being like me at a 3 on the K scale.  So its not out of the realm of probability that she wouldn't be at least curious enough to try things out and see how she likes it.  She does have something of a knight complex though.


----------



## Victim

Agamon said:


> LOL Damn, you see right through me.
> 
> She's not the only 'non-god' in Pantheon.  And she's not quite the same, either, obviously.
> 
> You can tell which NPCs I liked, hey, HH?




Maybe she has necromancy powers to go with the Chooser of the Slain thing.


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:


> Wouldn't bother Clover, then again a lot of my characters end up being like me at a 3 on the K scale.




A lot of mine end up with me at 5.8 or so, mostly because I don't see much reason to do otherwise. Same reason most clustering around 0 probably don't often venture far away. Most concepts would work just as well with any position on the scale, and in most games it's probably not a huge deal either. So no sense changing what doesn't need changing. Most of my PCs are male under the same rubric.

Unlike Mark, though, Jerry knows where he is on the scale.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Shalimar said:


> Wouldn't bother Clover, then again a lot of my characters end up being like me at a 3 on the K scale.  So its not out of the realm of probability that she wouldn't be at least curious enough to try things out and see how she likes it.  She does have something of a knight complex though.




The K scale?


----------



## Samnell

KaintheSeeker said:


> The K scale?




The Kinsey Scale.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Samnell said:


> The Kinsey Scale.




Oh.


----------



## Samnell

KaintheSeeker said:


> Oh.




Now you know...

...And Knowing is Half the Battle!


----------



## Agamon

Heh, the only K scale I ever heard of was the Korea Scale (internet addiction).


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:


> Heh, the only K scale I ever heard of was the Korea Scale (internet addiction).




I don't even want to know what I rate on that one.

Clover is probablya 1.5 to 2 on the other K scale.  As a side note, the partner that you end up with doesn't neccessarily reflect your sexuality, I'm a three and I have had more relationships with girls but I got engaged to a guy.  Even if you are more gay then straight, or vice versa doesn't mean that thats the sex of the partner that you will end up with, just that your more attracted to that sex.


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:


> I mean.. how many of us don't have a little sarcastic inner voice we don't give an outlet to?"




Heh, Ryan and Layla would really not have gotten along, hey?


----------



## Victim

"You know how people think mean thoughts but then don't say them.  Well, despite all the stuff he actually says, Ryan is the same way.  It's horrible."

Of course, Ryan would probably punch her out, under of the logic of "if you use your power on me without my permission, I will use my power on you."  Well, apparently, she would get a warning.


----------



## Samnell

Hey Agamon, I've got a houseguest arriving tomorrow to stay for about a week. I should still have time to post but it may not be as frequently.


----------



## Hammerhead

Good, you and Shal can give me and Sollir a chance to catch up. And for Mimic to post at all.


----------



## Agamon

Yeah, I need to slow down a bit too and get some RL stuff done.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I rank pretty high on the Kinsey scale myself, but I used to mostly play in D&D pbp games and just left that dimension out of my characters.  With M&M I've let my characters be more ambiguous before, but since I'm more comfortable with the personalities in this group and figure it could make for part of an interesting/fun story.

HH, do you really live in StL?  I just got back into Springfield today and I'm getting used to the timezone change.  What's your excuse for being up around 5 am? 

Edit-I was pressed for time so I just skimmed before, but now I'm caught up on everyone's storylines, whoo!  Hopefully Mimic can post soon so we'll have the whole crew with us.
Edit2-Nice custom title, Agamon


----------



## Hammerhead

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> HH, do you really live in StL?  I just got back into Springfield today and I'm getting used to the timezone change.  What's your excuse for being up around 5 am?





Unemployment mainly. I've always been a night owl, but let's face it, staying awake to 4 is ridiculous if you have to get to work the next day.


----------



## Samnell

Emmet sounds a lot like my friends and I do IRL...

Get out of my head, HH!


----------



## Hammerhead

Nah, I've just bugged your car and home; nothing telepathic going on. By the way, those shirt and pants do NOT go together. 

Sollir: You live in Springfield, MO?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Yep, yep, born and raised.  I'm a townie going to good ol' Missouri State.  Hopefully you won't still be unemployed, but if you are I'll probably join you when I finish graduating-Music major 

St. Louis is pretty cool, you guys have the Botanical Gardens and City Museum-I can't imagine I'd ever LARP, but if I ever did that cave section in the City Museum would be *amazing* for a dungeon crawl


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Shalimar, you make a really good point about sexuality.  I have a friend who's had relationships with other girls all her life up until her most recent relationship and she's now engaged to the guy.  It's weird how it works out but it's interesting nonetheless.  My best friend's longest relationship was with a girl and he'd probably rate a 4.5 to a 5 on the K scale.

The K scale is nice but it seems pretty simplified.  For instance, I think that even if one's interested in both genders, they can be physically but not mentally or emotionally attracted to one of them more often than the other, or vice versa.  I figure there's a lot of people out there that can get physical with someone of their own gender, but I'd question their likelihood of being able to actually be in a relationship with them.  That could just be a socialization process thing though, I guess.

And let's not even get into it a friend of mine who feels she was meant to be a guy and is one on the inside, but is still into dudes


----------



## Hammerhead

A townie? That seems like dated terminology.  I remember when I was giving a tour to prospective students (and their annoying parents) for my dormitory (in Minneapolis) where I worked, one 'concerned' parent asked if there were any problems between students who lived on campus and those who lived off it. My reply was something like: "Yes, we're like two rival gangs. The beatings are pretty brutal." My sarcasm was unappreciated, and I don't think I was allowed to give tours after that.  

I haven't noticed much correlation between degree type and employment opportunities, since my degree does lend itself to employment. Another few months and I'm just going to say "Screw it" and start my own company doing...something.

The City Museum is pretty cool though, although I've never seen any kind of dungeon crawl (or even combat-oriented) LARP. Mostly it's just Diplomacy without a real board.

Most scientists find Kinsey's research methodologies (and by extension, any results) to be highly suspect, given that the unusually high number of male prostitutes and inmates he interviewed, as well as the volunteer bias.


----------



## Hammerhead

Quick question: what ethnicity/nationality does Dr. Hudabo appear to be? Googling his name is surprisingly unhelpful (all I get is GenLeg results), and Manjit seems to have some kind of relationship with him. 

And hey, Tina (or the seemingly Hispanic, mean, and angry female Elite that resembles Tina) hasn't punched anyone yet. A new record! 

Anyone know when Mimic plans on bringing in his guy? We're missing his...unique perspective.


----------



## Victim

Hammerhead said:


> And hey, Tina (or the seemingly Hispanic, mean, and angry female Elite that resembles Tina) hasn't punched anyone yet. A new record!




No one has really tried talking to her though, except Jun Min.  The clock doesn't start until the interaction does.


----------



## Hammerhead

And no one messes with the Battlemonger. I think she has some kind of connection to the Korea mafia.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I was surprised myself how combat-effective Jun Min was.  She had like what, something like an Area, Selective Mental Blast going on?  I think this was along with a force field and flight.  I laughed aloud when you called her Battlemonger before, she definitely deserves that nickname.


----------



## Agamon

Yeah, Toki liked Jun Min and made her pretty cool.  This version will be more along the lines of "those that can't, teach" 

The original Dr. Hudabo was Ethiopian, but considering the tensions between Ethiopia and Eratria are pretty recent (ongoing IRL), I think I'll make him Eratrian.

Oh, and I shot Mimic an email, but something tells me he's on vacation.  There's always someone late the first day of school.


----------



## Mimic

First let me say that I like the look of the new board.

Second, that I hate broken links with the power of a thousand suns.

Thirdly I am finally here and will be doing some quick reading and posting.


----------



## Hammerhead

Quick question: what are Dr. Petrova Stockov's Elite powers?


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:


> Quick question: what are Dr. Petrova Stockov's Elite powers?




They are much like Emmet's, actually.  Since the setting is sans Tommy, someone had to create and install the tech in the institute.  Dr. Stockov made sense.


----------



## Hammerhead

Okay, I just wanted to check. I think Emmet's meeting his role model.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:


> Okay, I just wanted to check. I think Emmet's meeting his role model.




"Now son, when you reverse the neutron flow make sure you have your lead apron covering your gonads."


----------



## Hammerhead

I thought a neutron flow was uncharged, ergo, it has no polarity. Are you even a real doctor?


----------



## Victim

Samnell said:


> "Now son, when you reverse the neutron flow make sure you have your lead apron covering your gonads."




That's why his Force Field has an antiradiation power - one of my amazing contributions.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:


> I thought a neutron flow was uncharged, ergo, it has no polarity. Are you even a real doctor?




I inherited the compound from my jerk of a father...and all these messed-up dreams. Plus I have death-prone sons!

Thanks a lot, Dad.


----------



## Hammerhead

Actually, I looked up the effects of microwave radiation, and indirect exposure doesn't cause any negative side effects. Link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microwave_radiation

Of course, it's Wikipedia, but that's good enough for most of us. Of course, no sense taking chances, so Emmet has a radiation shield.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I can't believe I've forgotten to mention this so far, but Agamon you're doing a great job with Raph, thanks!  Everything I had in mind and then some


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Talk of Emmet's device reminds me of the Watchman's Dr. Manhattan.  He's a pretty powerful cosmic user who unintentionally causes cancer to some of his friends via radiation from his body.  Sure, Emmet's got a forcefield but whatabout us?


----------



## Agamon

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> I can't believe I've forgotten to mention this so far, but Agamon you're doing a great job with Raph, thanks!  Everything I had in mind and then some




Good to know, thanks.  I like the concept, she'll be an interesting character in her own right, I think.


----------



## Hammerhead

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> Talk of Emmet's device reminds me of the Watchman's Dr. Manhattan.  He's a pretty powerful cosmic user who unintentionally causes cancer to some of his friends via radiation from his body.  Sure, Emmet's got a forcefield but whatabout us?




Have you ever heard such whining? 

There's no long-term exposure, and the link to the article says that incidental exposure doesn't cause cancer or anything. 

Raph is hilarious. I keep wondering when she's going to start causing plagues or taking out first born sons.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Lol, if my angel was gonna be a guy I was considering the name Uriel  It's great that she's hanging out with the more antisocial characters right now, she's a good foil for everyone


----------



## Victim

Hammerhead said:


> Have you ever heard such whining?
> 
> There's no long-term exposure, and the link to the article says that incidental exposure doesn't cause cancer or anything.
> 
> Raph is hilarious. I keep wondering when she's going to start causing plagues or taking out first born sons.




That's right, handheld microwave deathrays with light antitank ability have been exhaustively tested and proven "safe."  No need to worry, citizen.  

Raph could also carry on about the power of love, or pretend to be a ninja.


----------



## Hammerhead

Victim said:


> That's right, handheld microwave deathrays with light antitank ability have been exhaustively tested and proven "safe."  No need to worry, citizen.




You're just like those pessimists at the FDA. Sure, my new wunderdrug *might* liquefy the brain, but can they look on the bright side just once? I mean, it might not. There's no real way to tell for sure in this uncertain world we all live in. 



			
				Victim said:
			
		

> Raph could also carry on about the power of love, or pretend to be a ninja.




I think you play too much Disgaea. 

And Emmet isn't antisocial. He just knows where he fits in, and it isn't with Albino Surfer Dude, Dame Swordfighter, Stretch Armstrong, and Valley Girl.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:


> And Emmet isn't antisocial. He just knows where he fits in, and it isn't with Albino Surfer Dude, Dame Swordfighter, Stretch Armstrong, and Valley Girl.




But...Albino Surfer Dude totally wants to be your friend, for sure.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> Talk of Emmet's device reminds me of the Watchman's Dr. Manhattan.  He's a pretty powerful cosmic user who unintentionally causes cancer to some of his friends via radiation from his body.  Sure, Emmet's got a forcefield but whatabout us?





Actually in the end it turns out that it was a frame up in The Watchman. Ozymandus did it all to drive Manhattan, the one person who could see though his plan, off world. 

I mean.. who do you cope with a GOD. Manhattan was immortal, capable of being in MULTIPLE places, knows things before they happen (due to his non-linear existance) and was pretty much unstoppable in normal means. 

Of course just because he COULD be all knowing didn't mean he was. 

Can't wait to see how the movie goes.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Kain I'm aware I just didn't want to spoil the plot twist for anyone who hadn't read it, lol   The Watchmen are pretty cool, can't wait for the movie to come out either.  Has there been any talk of how well it's been adapted?  I hear the newest comic-adaptation movie Wanted basically just keeps the character names and that's it


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> Kain I'm aware I just didn't want to spoil the plot twist for anyone who hadn't read it, lol   The Watchmen are pretty cool, can't wait for the movie to come out either.  Has there been any talk of how well it's been adapted?  I hear the newest comic-adaptation movie Wanted basically just keeps the character names and that's it




Well that and Wesley is a natural born killer who can hit anything with a bullet. I very much doubt the comic would have gone across as well. 

Word is they've gone though like.. 4 major cast changes in the last year. The stills of Owlman that I've seen are spot on I think..

And I think Rorschach will scare the devil out of folks if they get him the way he is in the books.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

If Valley Girl's got some sort of destructive power, I'm going to be frightened for the structural integrity of the school 

Edit-d'oh, didn't see there was a new page already, well never mind lol.  At least we know where her brain is...hey Agamon, I thought you said there wasn't supposed to be much correspondence between personality/powers!


----------



## Agamon

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> If Valley Girl's got some sort of destructive power, I'm going to be frightened for the structural integrity of the school
> 
> Edit-d'oh, didn't see there was a new page already, well never mind lol.  At least we know where her brain is...hey Agamon, I thought you said there wasn't supposed to be much correspondence between personality/powers!




Who are we talking about here?  Stacy?

BTW, if anyone's wondering what Amy sounds like (I went for Amy instead of Sarah, easier to make name out of an acronym), if you've played Portal, a lot like GLADos... ...I mean


----------



## Agamon

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> ...and then breathes a sigh of relief when he sees Raph's (practically "the Angel of Curiosity") hands tucked behind her back.
> 
> _She's come a long way in these last couple of months._  Cody thinks, proudly.




Ah, cross-posting can be a beautiful thing


----------



## Victim

Agamon said:


> BTW, if anyone's wondering what Amy sounds like (I went for Amy instead of Sarah, easier to make name out of an acronym), if you've played Portal, a lot like GLADos... ...I mean




Don't worry, James and Jeremy's teleportation powers will enable the group to defeat the AI when it goes mad and floods the institute with deadly neurotoxin.  Emmet might need to provide an anti-falling damage gadget first though.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Oh wow, you didn't even read my post beforehand?  I really didn't expect you'd follow up so I laughed aloud, this makes it even better.

Edit-Yeah, was referring to Stacy as kind of an air-head anyways, too complicated of a joke I think


----------



## Shalimar

I'm thinking Clover's last comment might spark some conflict with John.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Shalimar said:


> I'm thinking Clover's last comment might spark some conflict with John.




Well it could be kind of weird given Clover isn't the tallest girl


----------



## Shalimar

KaintheSeeker said:


> Well it could be kind of weird given Clover isn't the tallest girl




That makes John's comment to Clover a little weird, yes, then again we all know Trilly's power lets her be as tall as she wants so its easier to ignore her tallness.

I was more thinking her comment to him about not thinking girls are pretty and getting on more with guys.  Probably rile up the good old boy in him.  I purpousely misunderstood it to spark a touch of conflict, but it is the first day, he might let her question about his sexuality slide.  I figured he'd probably get all red in the face or something and deny it, and she'd try and be understanding and say "No, its okay you don't have to be embarressed, really I like gay people, I'm AC/DC my ownself." you know the stuff parents say to let the child know their hip, and jiggy, and cool with whatever the child has to tell them which just makes stuff more awkward and harder to say.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Shalimar said:


> That makes John's comment to Clover a little weird, yes, then again we all know Trilly's power lets her be as tall as she wants so its easier to ignore her tallness.
> 
> I was more thinking her comment to him about not thinking girls are pretty and getting on more with guys.  Probably rile up the good old boy in him.




Actually she's NATURALLY six foot tall


----------



## Shalimar

KaintheSeeker said:


> Actually she's NATURALLY six foot tall




Yea, but only she knows that.  I didn't really know she was that tall til you pointed it out.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Shalimar said:


> Yea, but only she knows that.  I didn't really know she was that tall til you pointed it out.




It's in her description


----------



## Shalimar

I'll reread all of them, but it still doesn't tell us IC if her power has anything to do with her height, but yea, I did know she was taller than Clover.  John on the other hand is fricken mountain.  IRL I'm only 5'2" so I'm more than comfortable with saying everyone over 5'8" should lose their legs at the knees.  Its the only way to make it fair.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Shalimar said:


> I'll reread all of them, but it still doesn't tell us IC if her power has anything to do with her height, but yea, I did know she was taller than Clover.  John on the other hand is fricken mountain.  IRL I'm only 5'2" so I'm more than comfortable with saying everyone over 5'8" should lose their legs at the knees.  Its the only way to make it fair.





Speaking as one of those folks (6' 1") I like my knees in the ragged condition they are in thank you.


----------



## Hammerhead

Make it fair? I know who has the advantage in a gunfight.


----------



## Shalimar

Yea, the guy with nuke on a deadman switch.


----------



## Agamon

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> Oh wow, you didn't even read my post beforehand?  I really didn't expect you'd follow up so I laughed aloud, this makes it even better.
> 
> Edit-Yeah, was referring to Stacy as kind of an air-head anyways, too complicated of a joke I think




Ah, airhead, okay.  Well, seeing as I didn't get the joke, obviously not.


----------



## Mimic

Shalimar said:


> I'm thinking Clover's last comment might spark some conflict with John.





Now look at what you did, you done did go and confuse the boy.

Not that its hard.


----------



## Shalimar

Kinda funny that she is as strong as he is, for all that he has her by a good 10 inches and 125+ lbs.


----------



## Hammerhead

Johnathan actually is pretty weak for his size. Someone needs to eat their Wheaties. 

It would be pretty embarrassing to get beaten by Four Leaf in an arm-wrestling match; he'd have to get someone to punch him before the match


----------



## Victim

Hammerhead said:


> Johnathan actually is pretty weak for his size. Someone needs to eat their Wheaties.
> 
> It would be pretty embarrassing to get beaten by Four Leaf in an arm-wrestling match; he'd have to get someone to punch him before the match




He could just whip his head into a wall or doorframe a few times too.  If he's immune to the damage, is it really masochistic?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Victim said:


> He could just whip his head into a wall or doorframe a few times too.  If he's immune to the damage, is it really masochistic?




Just had this picture of Trilly grabbing him by the ankles and slamming him repeatedly into a tree or something and have him hop up and smile.

"Thanks darlin, now let me at him!" rushes off to fight the bad guy.


----------



## Agamon

Speaking of John, I'll wait to respond to that thread until after he does, Stacy's more of an observer in that conversation.


----------



## Shalimar

I wouldn't mind if Stacy did want to make a comment, it would give Kain and I something to play off of, though John's response is pretty central to the two of us at the moment.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Shalimar said:


> I wouldn't mind if Stacy did want to make a comment, it would give Kain and I something to play off of, though John's response is pretty central to the two of us at the moment.




True true.. of course Trilly is fully expecting John to blow a fuse.


----------



## Shalimar

KaintheSeeker said:


> True true.. of course Trilly is fully expecting John to blow a fuse.




I am too, though Clover isn't.  Don't know which would be the bigger fuse popper, Clover insissting that it really is ok for him to admit he is gay after he denied it, or her telling him she is bi.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Shalimar said:


> I am too, though Clover isn't.  Don't know which would be the bigger fuse popper, Clover insissting that it really is ok for him to admit he is gay after he denied it, or her telling him she is bi.




Well I know what has her listening. 

Of course she's still keeping quiet, not hiding it.. just not advertising that she's gay. (Growing up in a small town like Erwin, NC might be a lesson in keeping secrets to yourself.)


----------



## Mimic

The initial draft I made for John had him at 18 for str and con but I reduced it thinking that they were a little too good. I didn't want him to be out of the ordinary for strength just your typical tall guy who works out from working on his farm. Now I wonder if I lowered them too much.

Agamon, is it too late to tweak him a little now?

As for the conversation, he is in quite the bind, normally if it was a guy he would have just punched him but you can't hit a girl so what is a guy to do.


----------



## Agamon

Mimic said:


> The initial draft I made for John had him at 18 for str and con but I reduced it thinking that they were a little too good. I didn't want him to be out of the ordinary for strength just your typical tall guy who works out from working on his farm. Now I wonder if I lowered them too much.
> 
> Agamon, is it too late to tweak him a little now?
> 
> As for the conversation, he is in quite the bind, normally if it was a guy he would have just punched him but you can't hit a girl so what is a guy to do.




18 is pretty strong.  Not body builder, but ripped, for sure.  But go ahead.


----------



## Agamon

BTW, Shal, that Stacy response was a cross post again, not a response to Clover, just so ya know.


----------



## Hammerhead

Some of us were hoping for a fight, you know. Way to disappoint. 



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> Cody hoisted himself out of the pool...




Did he now?


----------



## Shalimar

At that size and with his build I'd give John at least a 16 or 17 to strength, otherwise a girl who is 10 inches and a hundred+ pounds lighter is every bit as strong as he is which doesn't really make sense.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:


> At that size and with his build I'd give John at least a 16 or 17 to strength, otherwise a girl who is 10 inches and a hundred+ pounds lighter is every bit as strong as he is which doesn't really make sense.




Just saying that benchmark-wise, anything over a 16, especially for a teen, is extremely fit, over 18 is a body builder/riod freak, though huge farmer's boy comes to mind, too, 'spose.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:


> Some of us were hoping for a fight, you know. Way to disappoint.




You see how long Anika spoiled for a fight with Jimmy and Yoshi before finally getting it with Tina?


----------



## Shalimar

I'm just thinking that a 14 is pretty low for someone that built, especially when the other teens have 14s as well and are much smaller.


----------



## Shalimar

Did Stacy have any response to Clover's announcement?

Also, who is rooming with who since I take it that roommates are assigned by the school?


----------



## Hammerhead

I don't think we've found out just yet. We might get the info when we stop by our assigned rooms, see who else has the name on the door.


----------



## Mimic

Hammerhead said:


> Some of us were hoping for a fight, you know. Way to disappoint.




He couldn't hit her, shes a girl. Which could lead to some problems later on. 



Shalimar said:


> I'm just thinking that a 14 is pretty low for someone that built, especially when the other teens have 14s as well and are much smaller.




Yea, I have to agree, didn't really look at the other characters when I was building him. 

I made some tweaks, upped is strength and con but dropped his dex. Gave him a few more skills to go along with his cowboy motif.


----------



## Agamon

I had a partial post done, I suppose I can post it (I'm not ignoring anyone, get to you soon... )

You'll meet your roommates as soon as...you meet them.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Hopefully everything will be alright, but for future reference, Cody's got Danger Sense and a Notice of +9 in case he ever needs it!  (Though he's probably only used it once or twice since his car accident-might've been Raph's fault even , so maybe the first time or two it won't help very much).

Edit-I hope its fair that Cody surmises Manjit's powers have something to do with her warning him, she was reluctant to share it and the professors gave enough hints before he left the room.  He's got a fairly good Wis/Notice/Sense Motive so I figured it'd be alright.  If it doesn't fit though I'll edit my post.

Edit2-Hammerhead/Samnell -> Lol.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:


> Did he now?




Jerry wants everyone to discover their spiritual connection with water and he'll do anything he can to help you on that journey. Including apparently teleporting out, kidnapping someone, stripping them, and dousing them without their approval or knowledge.

Good rolling to beat Cody's danger sense and notice ranks, plus slip under Raph's nose. Unless Raph is in on the plot. Would a guardian angel betray the guardianship in the name of getting her charge totally drenched?


----------



## Agamon

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> Hopefully everything will be alright, but for future reference, Cody's got Danger Sense and a Notice of +9 in case he ever needs it!  (Though he's probably only used it once or twice since his car accident-might've been Raph's fault even , so maybe the first time or two it won't help very much).
> 
> Edit-I hope its fair that Cody surmises Manjit's powers have something to do with her warning him, she was reluctant to share it and the professors gave enough hints before he left the room.  He's got a fairly good Wis/Notice/Sense Motive so I figured it'd be alright.  If it doesn't fit though I'll edit my post.
> 
> Edit2-Hammerhead/Samnell -> Lol.




No problem, if he'd have touched her, I'd have retconed the post, but no harm done.  She is afraid she's not in as much control of things at the moment though.  I did forget that though, I'll try not to.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:


> Good rolling to beat Cody's danger sense and notice ranks, plus slip under Raph's nose. Unless Raph is in on the plot. Would a guardian angel betray the guardianship in the name of getting her charge totally drenched?




Drenched?  For sure!  Drowned?  You're is some trouble...


----------



## Hammerhead

Agamon said:


> You'll meet your roommates as soon as...you meet them.




I'm sure our roommates will be assigned with the same forethought and sensitivity that policemen are assigned their partners.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:


> I'm sure our roommates will be assigned with the same forethought and sensitivity that policemen are assigned their partners.




Actually I think it would be with the malicous glee of terrorists throwing you into a minefield.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:


> Drenched?  For sure!  Drowned?  You're is some trouble...




Jerry would never let someone drown if he could prevent it. It's bad surfer juju and would threaten his self-image as an oceangoing jock.


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:


> Actually I think it would be with the malicous glee of terrorists throwing you into a minefield.




Well, duh.  Otherwise, I'd have to hand in my RBDM card.  Can't have that...


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:


> Well, duh.  Otherwise, I'd have to hand in my RBDM card.  Can't have that...




*shields groin*


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:


> Well, duh.  Otherwise, I'd have to hand in my RBDM card.  Can't have that...





Since I've taken my meds for the night (got to love them) and feeling a little woozy from a shot this morning I'll ask. RBDM?


----------



## Hammerhead

Rat B****** Dungeon Master


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:


> Rat B****** Dungeon Master





Thank you. I'm sure I'd have figured that out if the bloody shots and my meds weren't messing with me.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

No worries not your fault , it's not his primary ability so I only mentioned it in his powers I think.  I figure its partly residual from him being able to summon of all things a 'guardian angel', sort of because of his car accident.

And yes, Raph would totally conspire to Cody get dunked in a pool of water, much to his chagrin.


----------



## Victim

So what lucky girl gets to be Manjit's roommate?


----------



## Hammerhead

I'd think we'd all prefer Manjit to someone like Yoshi.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:


> I'd think we'd all prefer Manjit to someone like Yoshi.




Yoshi isn't a bad sort. He just needs to be cut down a few inches.


----------



## Agamon

Victim said:


> So what lucky girl gets to be Manjit's roommate?




Yeah, her room's only got a single bed, so that makes it really interesting. 

As has been implied, her power is normally an always on aura, but can be sustained to just be touch.  Meaning that while she's sleeping, it's an aura.  So, yeah, she doesn't have a roommate.


----------



## Hammerhead

So all you need to get a single room is an uncontrollable death aura? Sweet!


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:


> So all you need to get a single room is an uncontrollable death aura? Sweet!




Manjit is so lucky. I wish I had a death aura. I'd just walk down the street eating a bag of potato chips and watch people buy the farm. Also, I'd be listening to like Gregorian chants or something.


----------



## Hammerhead

It would definitely cut down on annoying smalltalk.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:


> So all you need to get a single room is an uncontrollable death aura? Sweet!




NOW I tell you...and no, you can't tweak your PC.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:


> Manjit is so lucky. I wish I had a death aura. I'd just walk down the street eating a bag of potato chips and watch people buy the farm. Also, I'd be listening to like Gregorian chants or something.




Dammit, if sigs weren't reposted every frigin single post, I'd have a new one.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:


> Dammit, if sigs weren't reposted every frigin single post, I'd have a new one.




You can set it to only show you a particular sig once per thread page. That's how mine has been set for a few years now.

...or so it used to be, anyway.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:


> You can set it to only show you a particular sig once per thread page. That's how mine has been set for a few years now.
> 
> ...or so it used to be, anyway.




Used to be, being the key...


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:


> Used to be, being the key...




If it weren't for you meddling kids, my rubber forum savant mask would still be in place!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

He may not look like it but by PL 8, Cody will be a diabolical mastermind on his way to becoming the next Magneto 

But I think if Jerry asked him for a swim, he'd still probably go non-syllabic.


----------



## Hammerhead

Cool.

I'm aiming for Emmet to become the next Dr. Impossible. Gotta love armies of robots and whatnot.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Cody will be sure to grant you all the wealth you need for said army should you join his Brotherhood (Need to come up with a better name, what'cha got for a boy who summons angels?  Conclave?).  Vote Cody for Mutant Dictator!


----------



## Hammerhead

"God" might work.


----------



## Samnell

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> But I think if Jerry asked him for a swim, he'd still probably go non-syllabic.




He has doing so in the back of his mind, actually. Even if Cody has a "girlfriend" that's no reason for them not to be mates. Jerry'd get a huge kick out of teaching him to swim if necessary too. Introducing someone new to the water is good juju.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

That'd be fun, I was thinking the same thing as I imagine most New Yorkers don't really swim regularly.  I figure Cody doesn't know how to at least.  We'll see how things play out, he's got his hands full with girl trouble right now


----------



## Samnell

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> That'd be fun, I was thinking the same thing as I imagine most New Yorkers don't really swim regularly.  I figure Cody doesn't know how to at least.




I'm game if the chance ever arises. Jerry would even teach Raph.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

And Raph would teach the pool how to breakdance.  Minus the dancing, of course 

Edit-Hammerhead, Ah, I was meaning what would you call the group he led?  As for names, he's a pretty staunch atheist so I'm pretty sure he'd commit seppuku just out of humor's sake if anyone believed him.  But I suppose I can add in some lightning bolts and a soul-stealing power to his imagined PL 8 repertoire .


----------



## Hammerhead

The Host of Seraphim?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Blah, he'll probably just take over Pantheon as "The One True God" 'cause he can't decide  (shortly thereafter he gets burnt to smithereens)


----------



## Shalimar

Wonder if AMY is going to be as uppity as SARAH was.  I thought it was kind of funny that SARAH got mad at Kelly the one time she asked SARAH for information.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:


> Wonder if AMY is going to be as uppity as SARAH was.  I thought it was kind of funny that SARAH got mad at Kelly the one time she asked SARAH for information.




lol, I don't remember that...prolly not so much unless there's some upgrades...


----------



## Agamon

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> Blah, he'll probably just take over Pantheon as "The One True God" 'cause he can't decide  (shortly thereafter he gets burnt to smithereens)




If that doesn't work out for him, he could always write for Hallmark.


----------



## Shalimar

So are John and Emmet the only straight characters?  John is soo in the wrong class group


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:


> lol, I don't remember that...prolly not so much unless there's some upgrades...




SARAH got mad and told Kelly she wasn't a phonebook, and she should find out the info herself.  Kelly ended up havng to butter the AI up with compliments to get what she wanted.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:


> SARAH got mad and told Kelly she wasn't a phonebook, and she should find out the info herself.  Kelly ended up havng to butter the AI up with compliments to get what she wanted.




Ah, so SARAH was turning into GLADos...or maybe Skynet?  Then again, she got trashed, probably a good thing.


----------



## Shalimar

So does Amy take requests from students? Should I just have Clover head on over to the gym, if you haven't planned out the roommates I mean? I'd have her meet up with John, and Trilly again for some more PC interaction if you'd prefer that.


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:


> So are John and Emmet the only straight characters?  John is soo in the wrong class group




Nonsense, they could make a great couple. 

I was talking with my houseguest about our lineup and only then did it occur to me that we're 50%+ non-heterosexual. But he's gone now so I'm ready to be more or less back in full swing. Guess I'll have to find an excuse to get Jerry talking to PCs again.


----------



## Victim

The really funny thing about SARAH is that Ryan would always try to be polite, use please and thank you etc, when talking to 'her' precisely because he did assume that she would nuts.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:


> Nonsense, they could make a great couple.
> 
> I was talking with my houseguest about our lineup and only then did it occur to me that we're 50%+ non-heterosexual. But he's gone now so I'm ready to be more or less back in full swing. Guess I'll have to find an excuse to get Jerry talking to PCs again.




Yeah, at least it's 2 guys and 2 girls, or I'd have to have NPCs to interact with, then scientists would be wondering if there was some sort of correlation between sexual orientation and being an elite.


----------



## Shalimar

Its not really a given that the PCs would want to pair up with other PCs.  Clover might think Kiyana's accent is dead sexy.  Plus not all teens hook up in school.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

*sigh* what do you say to a gal who has an aura of death looming around her?  Tough it up, life's not fair! probably gets you inside a coffin   But yeah, Cody is probably Ryan's opposite when it comes to public relations.  Enough touching moments, let's get to power training under Warmonger! Grrr.


----------



## Victim

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> *sigh* what do you say to a gal who has an aura of death looming around her?  Tough it up, life's not fair! probably gets you inside a coffin




You say that work on the anti-death aura gadget is just beginning.


----------



## Shalimar

Wonder if Manjit has any neighbors, since it'd rather suck to be sleeping just on the other side of a wall from a Death Aura.


----------



## Agamon

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> *sigh* what do you say to a gal who has an aura of death looming around her?  Tough it up, life's not fair! probably gets you inside a coffin   But yeah, Cody is probably Ryan's opposite when it comes to public relations.  Enough touching moments, let's get to power training under Warmonger! Grrr.




Lol, just kidding, you did good.  The only other response, really, is to run the other way and don't look back.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:


> Wonder if Manjit has any neighbors, since it'd rather suck to be sleeping just on the other side of a wall from a Death Aura.




I actually already thought of that...the bed will be in the middle of the room.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:


> Its not really a given that the PCs would want to pair up with other PCs.  Clover might think Kiyana's accent is dead sexy.  Plus not all teens hook up in school.




True dat.  Kids are impressionable, I suppose.


----------



## Hammerhead

Shalimar said:


> Its not really a given that the PCs would want to pair up with other PCs.  Clover might think Kiyana's accent is dead sexy.  Plus not all teens hook up in school.




Assuming you're stuck dating other Elite kids in school, then your dating pool is relatively small. If you have about 40 students, then you can assume that about 4 of them will be gay. That means for heterosexual students, the number of potential dates is ~18, whereas for homosexual ones the pool is only about two. If you're bisexual like Clover, then you get to combine the two pools (minus the number of potential dates who don't want to date a bisexual). 

If Jerry and Cody don't like each other, or Trilly doesn't like Clover, then they'll probably have to go out of the Elite school population for dates. 

And even before meeting Manjit, I wondered about Inventing a Drain (Elite Powers) gadget. Would be pretty useful, if I could boost the range outside of touch (Emmet's melee attack sucks).


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:


> Assuming you're stuck dating other Elite kids in school, then your dating pool is relatively small. If you have about 40 students, then you can assume that about 4 of them will be gay. That means for heterosexual students, the number of potential dates is ~18, whereas for homosexual ones the pool is only about two. If you're bisexual like Clover, then you get to combine the two pools (minus the number of potential dates who don't want to date a bisexual).
> 
> If Jerry and Cody don't like each other, or Trilly doesn't like Clover, then they'll probably have to go out of the Elite school population for dates.
> 
> And even before meeting Manjit, I wondered about Inventing a Drain (Elite Powers) gadget. Would be pretty useful, if I could boost the range outside of touch (Emmet's melee attack sucks).




True..and there are the cultural elements as well. Some folks might not be interested to do cultural and/or ethnic considerations as well religious.


----------



## Agamon

Sorry, Shal, I meant to tell you to do whatever you like, no probs...which I see you've done.  All good.


----------



## Shalimar

Did amy agree to pass on the message to Clover's roommate?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I realized I made a mistake on Raph's char sheet in the M&M gallery.  I'm going over a bunch of ATT threads about building characters since I was rusty with the rules going into this game and forgot that your Con bonus factors into Toughness.  So she's got an extra 6 points of Protection she doesn't need, mind if spend them elsewhere?

Edit-There's nothing I really want to buy for her at the moment, unless anyone has some suggestions.  I think I'll bank those 6 pp for her training/advancement in the game, since she doesn't really level up steadily in pp with Cody.


----------



## Agamon

To the above two questions, yep, just posted, and sounds good to me.  I'm off to throw a disc around, I'll try and get some more in tonight if I have time.


----------



## Samnell

Hey Agamon, do the dorm rooms come with nameplates indication who lives within, or something to that effect?


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:


> Hey Agamon, do the dorm rooms come with nameplates indication who lives within, or something to that effect?




Nope.  Not yet, anyway.

BTW, I came very close to pairing up John and Jerry, but that was completely irrational.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:


> BTW, I came very close to pairing up John and Jerry, but that was completely irrational.




That would have been funny.

"Why so stiff, mate? Something wrong?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Of course I'm wondering how many jaws on the floor with Trilly's 'stretches'.


----------



## Shalimar

Its not like the school knows, or is allowed to care about the students sexual preferences.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:


> Its not like the school knows, or is allowed to care about the students sexual preferences.




This is true, but the administration are aware of the environement John grew up in, and Jerry a visible minority where John comes from.  Best to ease such a student into such a shockingly different environment.

But like Samnell said, it would have been funny, with Jerry being both Asian and openly gay.  But I think there will be drama enough otherwise without setting the timer on that bomb.


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:


> Of course I'm wondering how many jaws on the floor with Trilly's 'stretches'.




Can she actually pull a muscle if she doesn't stretch?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:


> Can she actually pull a muscle if she doesn't stretch?




Hmm.... good point. 

Not sure really..


----------



## Hammerhead

KaintheSeeker said:


> Of course I'm wondering how many jaws on the floor with Trilly's 'stretches'.




It seems to me that it would be way more of a gross-out than a turn-on.


----------



## Shalimar

She could probably pull a muscle all the way to New Jersey if she wanted to.


----------



## Shalimar

Hammerhead said:


> It seems to me that it would be way more of a gross-out than a turn-on.




I don't know, it could probably give someone all kinds of ideas.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:


> But like Samnell said, it would have been funny, with Jerry being both Asian and openly gay.




Openly Asian, even. 

"So you're afraid what, that liking rice, being good at maths, and refusing to wear those floppy water-carriers you call bathers will be catching?? Because no worries, mate; I'm not that good at maths."


----------



## Hammerhead

Shalimar said:


> I don't know, it could probably give someone all kinds of ideas.




Maybe, but you lose human proportions.


----------



## Hammerhead

Samnell said:


> Openly Asian, even.
> 
> "So you're afraid what, that liking rice, being good at maths, and refusing to wear those floppy water-carriers you call bathers will be catching?? Because no worries, mate; I'm not that good at maths."




Yeah, but he's also Australian, so that means he surfs, throws boomerangs, and uses his head as a blunt object.


----------



## Vanifae

Kain told me about this, heh, nostalgic.

I am surprised but this is cool  you guys are always my favorite group of gamers.


----------



## Mimic

Well, it begins. It isn't even that bad and I still feel dirty for writing it. This is going to be harder then I thought.


----------



## Vanifae

*Arun Wallace*

  Born on the move, Arun has traveled the world with his parents and lived in some exotic locales; his mother a brilliant Neurological Researcher and his father savvy Software Entrepreneur.  His upbringing was unique, his education is a combination of home schooling, private schools, and various public institutions around the world; plus the knowledge he has gained from reading the minds oh his peers… he would have stayed with his mother a UN Researcher but she surmised that it may be best if he was sent to an Institute to hone his abilities and perhaps reign in his tendency to use his psychic abilities with little restraint.

  Arun is a handsome 16 year old male with swarthy brown skin and long curly hair.  He has a thick muscled build and stands at nearly six feet in height with a charming smile and soft brown eyes.  He tends to dress casually, and enjoys surfing and participating in extreme sports.  He is a bit of a health nut, a gift from his mother and a voracious appetite, which he gets from his father.  

*Elite Powers*

  His elite capabilities are purely mental; his mind can interpret mental signals in other brains allowing him to read and transmit thoughts and even perhaps with time direct them.  He has produced telekinetic abilities but they are much weaker then his purely mental powers.  He can even stimulate the nervous system and cause someone’s body to damage itself simply by manipulating another person’s mind.  For the most part he isn’t violent, but he has a natural tendency to defend those he feels cannot or will not defend themselves.

_I blame Kain and Shalimar.

Hehe that is sort of presumptious of me, but yeah I would enjoy playing even if I am a terrible player.

_I have a few ideas, a pyrokinetic; I was hoping to do a psychic but I see a psychic NPC already... heh or a mini version of Honor super Elite Kung Fu... but I think it would be a fun to do a psychic character.  I am lame at thinking up ideas.  But this is all moot either way carry on.


----------



## Samnell

Hey Toki, nice to see you again.


----------



## Samnell

> "Tadoji Yoshi shares quarters with Jerry Rowcroft Lin Tao," Amy states.




He usually gives the full name in western order, but not a big deal. I wondered if you had something devilish like that in mind, Agamon.


----------



## Samnell

Double post.


----------



## Agamon

Vanifae said:


> Hehe that is sort of presumptious of me, but yeah I would enjoy playing even if I am a terrible player.




Whoa, look what the cat dragged in?  I gone done thought you wuz all done with us roleplayers. 

I can break the 6 player limit for the dude that inspired this, I'm pretty sure. 

Oh and hope you don't mind my razing of your intellectual property. 



Samnell said:


> He usually gives the full name in western order, but not a big deal. I wondered if you had something devilish like that in mind, Agamon.




Yeah, did that on purpose, she's a computer. 

And of course, if it wasn't John, it had to be Yoshi.


----------



## Hammerhead

Those of us with sufficient Computers and Disable Device can choose to "opt out" of Amy's video surveillance.

And man, did Emmet call it or what? This place is a giant laboratory. 

Nice to see you again Toki. But given how much you liked him, I'm surprised you haven't tried to PC-ize everyone's favorite speedster. 

Anyone want to guess about Johnathan's roommate?


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:


> Those of us with sufficient Computers and Disable Device can choose to "opt out" of Amy's video surveillance.




This is true.   Though the subject was the audio surveillance.  Can't program that out, unless you program it to read minds...which would be worse. 



> And man, did Emmet call it or what? This place is a giant laboratory.




I like cheese.


----------



## Victim

Hammerhead said:


> Anyone want to guess about Johnathan's roommate?




Introduced males without roommates include Cody and Amadi.  There's always the possibility it's someone we don't know yet (like a new player's character).

So, how much for white noise generators?


----------



## Agamon

Victim said:


> So, how much for white noise generators?




LOL.  And there's no video surveillance in the bathrooms, of course.

Hehe, geez, I think all that came of this in the other game was Anika joking about Tommy watching her shower.


----------



## Hammerhead

I don't think Ryan ended up storing important information on his computer. 

Assuming he had any that he stored at all, that is.


----------



## Shalimar

Tommy did actually watch Kelly in the shower.  He overrode the cameras or somesuch.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:


> Tommy did actually watch Kelly in the shower.  He overrode the cameras or somesuch.




Yeah, that's right, lol.


----------



## Vanifae

Heh Yoshi was always a fave of mine but I want to try something different I thought Speedster... I am still kicking around ideas.


----------



## Hammerhead

Yeah, Tommy was a creep. I say we kill him. 

The new technological genius is far more principled. Although Emmet still plans on putting his own backdoor into the school system, if he can.


----------



## Hammerhead

Vanifae said:


> Heh Yoshi was always a fave of mine but I want to try something different I thought Speedster... I am still kicking around ideas.




One of my character ideas (after Prismatic revealed himself to be a dead end...although I will say that he was a pretty solid PL 6, he just didn't have anywhere to go) was a punk speedster.


----------



## Vanifae

Just hit me a human black hole with control over gravity and such effects


----------



## Vanifae

Tommy was a huge control freak.


----------



## Agamon

Vanifae said:


> Just hit me a human black hole with control over gravity and such effects




Oh man, that sucks...




Yeah, I know, really bad joke...


----------



## Vanifae

Working on the Elite Powers I took a trade off of -2 Defense/+2 Toughness


----------



## Vanifae

I am currently looking at *Gravity Control 6 (Selective) Feats - Progression 2* does that mean he can lift 25 times his Power trait due to progression?

This will form the basis of an Alternate Power Set.


----------



## Samnell

Vanifae said:


> I am currently looking at *Gravity Control 6 (Selective) Feats - Progression 2* does that mean he can lift 25 times his Power trait due to progression?




I don't think so. Gravity Control works as per TK for its carrying capacity, and TK's load limits only increase through buying more ranks up. But I could be wrong. I can be hit and miss with M&M rules.


----------



## Vanifae

Hrrrm... I guess I don't understand when to use Progression then.

I found my answer hrrm I guess I can always buy more ranks wee!


----------



## Vanifae

*Arun Nicholas Walters*

*PL: *6
*Trade-Offs: *-2 Defense/+2 Toughness

*Baseline*

*Abilities (18 pts.)*
  STR 18
  DEX 10
  CON 18
  INT 10
  WIS 12
  CHA 10

*Combat Abilities (4 pts.)*
  Attack +2 (+4 Melee)
  Defense +0 (Defense 12 when not Flatfooted)
Initiative +4

*Saving Throws (7 pts.)*
  Toughness +6 (+8 Density Control)
  Fortitude +6
  Reflex +3
  Will +2

*Skills (3 pts.)*
  Craft Mechanical (4) +4
  Drive (4) +4
  Notice (2) +3
  Knowledge Popular Culture (2) +2

*Feats (8 pts.)*
  Attractive 2
  Interpose
  Luck 1
  Dodge Focus 2
  Improved Grab
  Improved Grapple
  Improved Throw

*Elite *

*Powers (35 Pts.)*
  Gravity Control 7 [Feats- Selective, Alternate Power 5] (Elite, 2 PP, 20 pts.)
  -Gravity Blast 6 [Feats- Accurate 2, Subtle]
  -Spatial Control 7
  -Telekinesis Gravity Manipulation 7 [Feats- Accurate]
  -Density Control 5
  -Disintegration Black Hole 3 [Feats-Accurate 2]
  Protection 2 (Elite, 1 PP, 2 pts.)
  Super Strength 3 (Elite, 2 PP, 6 pts.)
  Immunity Gravity (Elite, 2 pts.)
  Immunity Radiation (Elite, 1 pt.)
  Invisibility [Bends light around him utilizing his gravity fields.] (Elite, 4 pts.)

*Feats (5 Pts.)*
  Melee Attack Focus 2
  Diehard
  Instant Up
  Improved Initiative

   Born on the move, Arun has traveled the world with his parents and lived in some exotic locales; his mother a brilliant Neurological Researcher and his father savvy Software Entrepreneur. His upbringing was unique, his education is a combination of home schooling, private schools, and various public institutions around the world; plus the knowledge he has gained from traveling the world… he would have stayed with his mother a UN Researcher but she surmised that it may be best if he was sent to an Institute to hone his abilities and perhaps reign in his tendency to use his gravity manipulation powers with little restraint.

  That and the fact that he wrecked the most recent school he was at by showing off his abilities to classmates.  Arun got into quite a bit of trouble and if it was not for some favors pulled by his parents and the fact that until his powers manifested he was a champion wrestler he may have gotten into some real trouble.  Instead he got a slap on the wrist and sent off to the Institute for his own good.  

  Arun is a handsome 16 year old male with swarthy brown skin and long curly hair. He has a thick muscled build and stands at nearly six feet in height with a charming smile and soft brown eyes. He tends to dress casually, and enjoys surfing and participating in extreme sports. He is a bit of a health nut, a gift from his mother and a voracious appetite, which he gets from his father.  He loves to workout, engage in extreme sports, and party… school is the last thing on his mind and if he wasn’t a champion back home he would have probably done much poorer in classes.  Applying himself at scholastic arts is not exactly his strong point; but then again being an elite means that he won’t have to worry about actually trying to hone his mental skills.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Welcome back Toki!  If you haven't found it yet, the characters thread is here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?p=4320697

Arun looks pretty cool, Gravity control is always a favorite.  The only thing I'd be worried about is either the TK or Space Control since Jerry's main schtick is TK/Teleporting.

And Agamon if you're not set on Cody's room mate, feel free to pair them up   Funnily enough, Raph would be a pretty good challenge as far as the wrestling goes, lol.


----------



## Shalimar

You might want to drop the strength and con by a bit. We were just talking about that in relation to John, the 6'7" farm boy and unless Arun was a super ripped roid freak he probably doesn't have an 18 strength as a teenager.

I'd also suggest tightening up on the power concept a little since John's only power is the Absorbtion/Strength boost it'd probably be best to leave brickiness to him. Same with leaving TK to Jerry since that is his main thing, especially when its you are only paying a pp to step into their roles.

Side note:  In your build, selective is an Extra not a feat since that is an attack power. So your gravity control would cost 3pp/rank 26pp with the 5 aps.  It puts the pps of your powers at a total of 41pp


----------



## Vanifae

Yeah I was looking at Selective and the book says only if the power had a saving throw did it need the Extra since none was tied to Gravity Control I went with the feat.

Edit: Heh I looked at Gravities affects and went with that, fro the power focus.  Spatial Control is just a movement power, essentially using gravity to bend space; when he is doing that he isn't doing anything else.  I can possibly swap the TK out for soemthing else not sure what at the moment.  I also think you highly under estimate just how strong a young 16 year old jock could be.  Some of them freakishly so, farm boy or not.


----------



## Shalimar

It also requires the extra if the power has an attack roll as Gravity control does

[sblock=text of selective feat and extra from UP]
*SELECTIVE FEAT*
[FONT=JMMOK B+ Quay Sans ITC,Quay Sans]An effect with this feat is discriminating, allowing you to decide what is and is not affected. This is most useful for Area effects (see the [/FONT]*[FONT=JMMOK C+ Quay Sans ITC,Quay Sans]Area [/FONT]*[FONT=JMMOK B+ Quay Sans ITC,Quay Sans]power extra description). You must be able to accurately perceive a target in order to decide whether or not to affect it. If the power requires an attack roll or allows a saving throw, then Selective is an extra instead of a power feat (see the [/FONT]*[FONT=JMMOK C+ Quay Sans ITC,Quay Sans]Selective Attack [/FONT]*[FONT=JMMOK B+ Quay Sans ITC,Quay Sans]extra). [/FONT]

*SELECTIVE EXTRA *
[FONT=JMMOK B+ Quay Sans ITC,Quay Sans]An effect with this feat is discriminating, allowing you to decide what is and is not affected. This is most useful for Area effects (see the [/FONT]*[FONT=JMMOK C+ Quay Sans ITC,Quay Sans]Area [/FONT]*[FONT=JMMOK B+ Quay Sans ITC,Quay Sans]power extra description). You must be able to accurately perceive a target in order to decide whether or not to affect it. If the power requires an attack roll or allows a saving throw, then Selective is an extra instead of a power feat (see the [/FONT]*[FONT=JMMOK C+ Quay Sans ITC,Quay Sans]Selective Attack [/FONT]*[FONT=JMMOK B+ Quay Sans ITC,Quay Sans]extra). [/FONT][/sblock]


----------



## Vanifae

I am still not seeing where Gravity Control more so it is an effect I don't mind making the change but the rules seem hazy here.

The example in the book makes no mention of an attack roll, neither does the power itself.  Simply pick an area and affect it's gravity.

Checked their site, I got it; I will make some changes.

It would be easier if they just said, any power that has adverse effects on enemies is Selective Attack and not list saving throws; the rest are the Feat.


----------



## Agamon

Well, he is a wrestler, if he's a monster, I have no problem with the 18s. 

The only other thing that I'd change is the always on invis with the good toughness and dodge.  Invis makes sense as a power, but maybe throw it in the array so that it doesn't become problematic.  Deflect might be a good defensive gravity power to compensate.


----------



## Vanifae

Yeah that makes more sense, I didn't like the always on either, I will make it a PP of the power.

Heh or maybe not.


----------



## Vanifae

*Revised: Arun Nicholas Walters*

*PL: *6
*Trade-Offs: *-2 Defense/+2 Toughness

*Baseline*

*Abilities (18 pts.)*
  STR 18
  DEX 10
  CON 18
  INT 10
  WIS 12
  CHA 10

*Combat Abilities (4 pts.)*
  Attack +2 (+4 Melee)
  Defense +0 (Defense 12 when not Flatfooted)

*Saving Throws (7 pts.)*
  Toughness +6 (+8 Density Control)
  Fortitude +6
  Reflex +3
  Will +2

*Skills (3 pts.)*
  Craft Mechanical (4) +4
  Drive (4) +4
  Notice (2) +3
  Knowledge Popular Culture (2) +2

*Feats (8 pts.)*
  Attractive 2
  Interpose
  Luck 1
  Dodge Focus 2
  Improved Grab
  Improved Grapple
  Improved Throw

*Elite *

*Powers (33 Pts.)*
  Gravity Control 7 [Feats-Range Progression, Alternate Power 5] (Elite, 2 PP, 20 pts.)
  -[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]Gravity Blast 6 [Feats- Accurate 2, Subtle]
  -[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]Spatial Control 7
  -[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]Density Control 5
  -[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]Disintegration Black Hole 3 [Feats-Accurate 2]
  -[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]Invisibility [All Visual Senses; Flaws-Blending, Passive]
  Protection 2 (Elite, 1 PP, 2 pts.)
  Super Strength 4 (Elite, 2 PP, 8 pts.)
  Immunity Gravity (Elite, 2 pts.)
  Immunity Radiation (Elite, 1 pt.)

*Feats (7 Pts.)*
  Melee Attack Focus 2
  Diehard
  Instant Up
  Improved Initiative
  Improved Disarm
  Improved Trip
  Improved Pin

  Born on the move, Arun has traveled the world with his parents and lived in some exotic locales; his mother a brilliant Neurological Researcher and his father savvy Software Entrepreneur. His upbringing was unique, his education is a combination of home schooling, private schools, and various public institutions around the world; plus the knowledge he has gained from traveling the world… he would have stayed with his mother a UN Researcher but she surmised that it may be best if he was sent to an Institute to hone his abilities and perhaps reign in his tendency to use his gravity manipulation powers with little restraint.

  That and the fact that he wrecked the most recent school he was at by showing off his abilities to classmates.  Arun got into quite a bit of trouble and if it was not for some favors pulled by his parents and the fact that until his powers manifested he was a champion wrestler he may have gotten into some real trouble.  Instead he got a slap on the wrist and sent off to the Institute for his own good.  

  Arun is a handsome 16 year old male with swarthy brown skin and long curly hair. He has a thick muscled build and stands at nearly six feet in height with a charming smile and soft brown eyes. He tends to dress casually, and enjoys surfing and participating in extreme sports. He is a bit of a health nut, a gift from his mother and a voracious appetite, which he gets from his father.  He loves to workout, engage in extreme sports, and party… school is the last thing on his mind and if he wasn’t a champion back home he would have probably done much poorer in classes.  Applying himself at scholastic arts is not exactly his strong point; but then again being an elite means that he won’t have to worry about actually trying to hone his mental skills.


----------



## Agamon

That looks good.  If you want to assume Arun was mingling in the courtyard, you can, or you can be late like John.  It's all good.

Man the jocks are way outnumbering the geeks.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:


> Man the jocks are way outnumbering the geeks.




I briefly considered a geek, then a circus guy, before settling on jocky Jerry.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:


> I briefly considered a geek, then a circus guy, before settling on jocky Jerry.




Aw, circus performer?  That woulda rocked!


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:


> Aw, circus performer?  That woulda rocked!




I couldn't think of anything that wasn't Dick Grayson with powers and while that's a solid enough backstory it wasn't sitting well with me.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:


> I couldn't think of anything that wasn't Dick Grayson with powers and while that's a solid enough backstory it wasn't sitting well with me.




Coulda made a bearded lady or fire eater....


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:


> Coulda made a bearded lady or fire eater....




Or the geek. (guy who eats wierd things, pounds nails into his face, ect)


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:


> Or the geek. (guy who eats wierd things, pounds nails into his face, ect)




Ohhh..yeah, coulda actually been both!


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:


> Ohhh..yeah, coulda actually been both!




I think my deviant sense of humor might have been an unfortunate pairing with a geek, although imagining his childhood is pretty funny.

"Hey Dad, can I hammer a nail into my nose?"
"Sure kid, knock yourself out."
"Can I lay down on the bed of nails while I do?"
"Only if you let me smash a cinder block on your chest."
"Cool!"


----------



## Victim

It look like Arun's attack or damage is too high.  With his Density active, he has 28 STR (+9) and +4 melee attack, but his total should only be 12 (2x PL 6).  

And Improved Grab can be sort of problematic by the book, since it can basically allow a strong character to inflict damage twice per turn at the low cost of 1 point.

You've also underspent on feats; I think some of those multirank feats are only being counted once.


----------



## Agamon

Victim said:


> It look like Arun's attack or damage is too high.  With his Density active, he has 28 STR (+9) and +4 melee attack, but his total should only be 12 (2x PL 6).
> 
> And Improved Grab can be sort of problematic by the book, since it can basically allow a strong character to inflict damage twice per turn at the low cost of 1 point.
> 
> You've also underspent on feats; I think some of those multirank feats are only being counted once.




Good eye, Victim.  I was going to do the accounting tonight, but I thought it looked good enough to get started.

Heh, had I known about Arun, Jimmy may have not made the cut.  I made his strength powers a bit more interesting by making it density control...might have to go back to the drawing board there...


----------



## Vanifae

Yeah I can reduce the the Density a Rank to brign him in line and remove Improved Grab and one rank Attractive.


----------



## Vanifae

I made the changes, I think that should bring him into line; yeah my goal with Arun once I had the idea was to make him an interesting Brick with some surprise powers.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showpost.php?p=4371246&postcount=8


----------



## Agamon

Has Nick been scanned "off camera" by Amy yet?  Just making sure, she'll still respond, but she won't know who she's talking to.


----------



## Vanifae

Probably not heh, this should be entertaining.


----------



## Agamon

Kids can sure be a-holes, eh?


----------



## Vanifae

Nick tried to be diplomatic...


----------



## Shalimar

Yea, and then he called her babe, and was laughing at jokes about her knickers.


----------



## Vanifae

Shalimar said:


> Yea, and then he called her babe, and was laughing at jokes about her knickers.



Some people are just tooo uptight


----------



## Shalimar

Vanifae said:


> Some people are just tooo uptight




Maybe her knickers are in a twist.


----------



## Mimic

Well, at least John isn't at the top of her least favorite people any more.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Shalimar said:


> Maybe her knickers are in a twist.





Well you could always see Trilly's knickers in a twist.


----------



## Shalimar

So I take it I'm the only one with a problem on this one? It just seems like this set up is designed to be abused by just about everyone, and the students are the victims of something that doesn't need to be there in the first place.

I mean, stalkers much? Hey let me set up a parameter to watch a girl at all times. Let me set up a parameter to watch her when she's in her bedroom, or maybe in the bathrooms or locker rooms. All it takes s someone with a bit of skill and they can override and lockouts and get video/audio in absolutely every location even private ones, to say nothing of the privacy issues in general. If I were the UN I wouldn't want the black eye that they will inevitibly get from this when someone complains, and those complaints get out.

If not for the whole we record everything Amy would be great, its just the fact that they record things at all thats disturbing.  Why do they even have to record?  What is the reasoning and the administrative parameters that they put on it since you said it was online?


----------



## Agamon

Amy doesn't reason very well, just answers questions, so let me see if I can explain this a bit better.

A student can only record themselves, and not breach the rules of the school doing so.  So if they want to record themselves, say, practicing in the gym, they can.  The 'incidental' part means, if Clover walks by as someone is recording themselves practice, her "don't record me" rule won't overrule the other student's parameter.  It's against the rules to record someone else, and no recordings of anyone undressing, getting dressed, or undressed will be recorded, period (though Amy can still alert the faculty that someone is doing somehting wrong while in such state).

As for getting past the defences without alerting anyone, Emmet's the only person with any chance whatsoever of doing that, and that chance is slim to none.  He's got a much, much larger chance of getting caught.  And not even Stockov could breach the defences from outside the school, and she built it.

As for why the school does it, it's part of security.  A little big brother, yeah, but no one's forcing anyone to be there.  There may be other reasons for it, but I won't won't get into that just yet. 

This is to help you understand, Shal, but you can have Clover continue being paranoid if you like.


----------



## Vanifae

Oh god Shalimar please let it go it's a game, Amy is here to help us... I am sure something evil will happen but I think you are getting a little worked up over what is currently a minor setting piece.

I should revise, if it is all in-game paranoia, cool out of game I think it is a little over reacting.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Vanifae said:


> Oh god Shalimar please let it go it's a game, Amy is here to help us... I am sure something evil will happen but I think you are getting a little worked up over what is currently a minor setting piece.




True but it is a scary idea.. 

But then.. Cassie was almost as bad in the old game. Very anti-registration. :d


----------



## Shalimar

Wow this is the 4th time my phone ate my post.  24/7 surveilance in case people MIGHT do something wrong isn't big brother its big brother on crack with superhuman powers.  Having a problem with it doesn't make Clover paranoid, it makes her sane.

I don't see how this could have possibly passed muster, especially with Pantheon out there to capitalize on such a draconian measure being placed on Elite Children.

Letting something she feels is wrong go would be very very out of character.  Clover in enamored with the romanticized view of knights who stand up for the weak and doing the right thing even when its hard or it hurts.  Toki, I'll try to wrap it up as quickly as possible, and try not to mention it to the other PCs, but Clover wouldn't just let a perceived injustice go.


----------



## Vanifae

In an RPG everything is scary until you kill it.


----------



## Vanifae

Shalimar said:


> Wow this is the 4th time my phone ate my post.  24/7 surveilance in case people MIGHT do something wrong isn't big brother its big brother on crack with superhuman powers.  Having a problem with it doesn't make Clover paranoid, it makes her sane.
> 
> I don't see how this could have possibly passed muster, especially with Pantheon out there to capitalize on such a draconian measure being placed on Elite Children.



Most Gov't Institutions have round the clock monitoring of some type.

It isn't being Draconian it's called protecting your investments.

Having spent the majority of my life with Gov't Institutions of some type I can attest to this.  Hell every time you log into a private (business or Gov't) network you consent to monitoring most likely.  This is no different if Clover has that huge an issue she may want to leave and have the Mother Land train her instead.

I am not saying it is wrong or right, but it is what a responsible Gov't agency would do with semi-dangerous individuals that they are spending money to assist.  Plus with the monitoring if a student were to seriously injure or endanger themselves they can hopefully quickly respond and react to the situation.

That was the basic premise behind SARAH and I assume now Amy.


----------



## Vanifae

As an addendum, I don't want this to be misconstrued that paranoia in-game is not justified, it very much is depending on how you perceive the system.

Nick for instance does not see anything terribly wrong here, growing up in a post 9/11 world; he is probably used to being monitored, searched, and pretty much being under some kind of surveillance; and would see Amy as a security system.

One that seems pretty cool and can help him find food.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Vanifae said:


> Most Gov't Institutions have round the clock monitoring of some type.
> 
> It isn't being Draconian it's called protecting your investments.
> 
> Having spent the majority of my life with Gov't Institutions of some type I can attest to this.  Hell every time you log into a private (business or Gov't) network you consent to monitoring most likely.  This is no different if Clover has that huge an issue she may want to leave and have the Mother Land train her instead.
> 
> I am not saying it is worng or right, but it is what a responsible Gov't agency would do with semi-dangerous individuals that they are spending money to assist.  Plus with the monitoring if a student were to seriously injure or endanger themselves they can hopefully quickly respond and react to the situation.
> 
> That was the basic pemise behind SARAH and I assuem now Amy.




That I think is the scary part about it.

That it is accepted. I mean..who defines 'need to know' and 'responsible'. It's a tightrope walk. One one hand, CCV had allowed the folks in England to track the folks that did the subway bombings.

But this is a game. 

Of course I remind most of the kids I work with to think on what they think the goverment should do. (and more importantly in my opinion that we should ALL take part in the process and be informed voters and citizens) by giving them a qoute. 

"Those who give up freedom for security, deserve neither'"

The governement needs to do some level of monitoring..yeah. But conversely it's our responsibility to keep the folks who do that responsible for their actions. 

Rant/Lecture done.. play game!


----------



## Vanifae

KaintheSeeker said:


> But this is a game.



That is really the crux of everything this is a game, Amy is cool, leave her be, and let's focus on the game and not the semantics of what a Gov't should or should not do.

I play to have fun, not debate the finer aspects of social liberty.


----------



## Vanifae

Shalimar said:


> Letting something she feels is wrong go would be very very out of character.  Clover in enamored with the romanticized view of knights who stand up for the weak and doing the right thing even when its hard or it hurts.  Toki, I'll try to wrap it up as quickly as possible, and try not to mention it to the other PCs, but Clover wouldn't just let a perceived injustice go.



My honest opinion is that Clover's ideals would make for a strong subplot that Agamon could exploit and use for good fun *in-game*.  She should stick to her guns, even if her ideals are way off kilter from reality.  That is what makes Clover, Clover, and I wouldn't expect her to just roll over.

My only concern is that it does not spill over into an out of game frustration with something that currently is minor.  Amy could kill us all tomorrow or maybe the school explodes because Nick creates a black hole, or maybe we get swallowed up by some Sand Worm... but at this point, this early in the game; to make a huge deal out of something that superficially resembles something in another game that may or may not have caused harm is premature.

In-game I am all for it, they can bump heads all day but out of game I think is not needed unless this one aspect of the game will greatly in some way impact your ability to play or enjoy the game.


----------



## Agamon

I don't quite understand...Amy wouldn't work without the survelience.  Just like when a human eye or ear records what it experiences, so does Amy.  How is it supposed to hear, let alone understand, a request without listening?  And how does a machine compute that request?  It's not feasable otherwise.  Perhaps allowing students to use it was the problem?


----------



## Mimic

Shalimar said:


> So I take it I'm the only one with a problem on this one? It just seems like this set up is designed to be abused by just about everyone, and the students are the victims of something that doesn't need to be there in the first place.




John would probably have some reservations as to being watched pretty much 24/7, just due to the fact that he would have had a great deal of freedom when he was growing up. But due to how he was raised, he probably wouldn't do anything about it.


----------



## Mimic

Agamon said:


> I don't quite understand...Amy wouldn't work without the survelience.  Just like when a human eye or ear records what it experiences, so does Amy.  How is it supposed to hear, let alone understand, a request without listening?  And how does a machine compute that request?  It's not feasable otherwise.  Perhaps allowing students to use it was the problem?




I think she is going more along the whole stalker/peeping tom sort of thing. How does she know that she isn't being recorded in the shower and then having the video sold online? Or even getting changed, making out with someone...

Where is this info being stored? Who has access? Can the janitor walk in and copy said info


----------



## Agamon

Mimic said:


> I think she is going more along the whole stalker/peeping tom sort of thing. How does she know that she isn't being recorded in the shower and then having the video sold online? Or even getting changed, making out with someone...
> 
> Where is this info being stored? Who has access? Can the janitor walk in and copy said info




Scroll up a bit, I explained it.


----------



## Victim

KaintheSeeker said:


> The governement needs to do some level of monitoring..yeah. But conversely it's our responsibility to keep the folks who do that responsible for their actions.




Of course, the characters here aren't exactly in that kind of position.  They - or more accurately, their parents or legal guardians since most of the characters are minors - are opting into the surviellance for an economic benefit.  

The UN didn't build the school out of the goodness of it's heart; it wants to trade access to its state of the facility and power training in a (theoretically) controlled and safe environment for more information about elites (and possibly other things).  Sort of like when people get paid for participating in psych studies and such.


----------



## Mimic

Agamon said:


> Scroll up a bit, I explained it.




I know you did I was referring to in game, sorry, should have been more specific.


----------



## Samnell

Jerry doesn't care because he doesn't have a well-developed sense of privacy. His most positive and rewarding experiences of the past several years mostly involve 1) a wetsuit, 2) a speedo, or 3) both. Plus he likes being constantly surrounded by friends, so where does privacy enter into it? 

I personally think that full video monitoring is overkill and a tad creepy, but it's one of those things I see as creepy in a potentially plot-full and juicy sort of way.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:


> I personally think that full video monitoring is overkill and a tad creepy, but it's one of those things I see as creepy in a potentially plot-full and juicy sort of way.




Exactly what I was shooting for.  When I thought Amy up (and, honestly, there wasn't much thinking up to do thanks to Toki), I also thought the idea of persistently monitoring computer was creepy.  But not nearly as much as a girl that reads your mind to communicate, which generated all of a couple shrugs and a frown.  So, imagine my surprise at this response. 

S'okay, my D&D group is completely unpredictable, too.  I thrive on that kinda stuff, it's boring otherwise.


----------



## Agamon

Mimic said:


> I know you did I was referring to in game, sorry, should have been more specific.




Didn't I do that too?  The info wouldn't be safer if it was buried 200 miles underground...though Amy wouldn't say something like that.

The administration consists of Hudabo and some higher ups in the UN, that's it.  The info doesn't pass through a bunch of hands and, therefore, some shlob techie's not going to try and pilfer it.  And you've got a better chance strolling into the DoD or CIA mainframe than getting info on a bunch of kids form Amy.

But I have no problem with some students being anywhere form uncomfortable to paranoid about it.  Nothing wrong with a bit of healthy paranoia... ...der, I mean,  keep clicking the wrong smilie


----------



## Shalimar

Layla is one girl, she isn't even in the same league as a system that is monitoring everyone 24/7 and recording all of it. I guess my/Clover's main objections to it are that it records in the living quarters, everyone needs a safe zone where they can be themselves without fear, where they aren't inhibited because they are afraid of what people might say. If the dorms (and locker rooms) were off limits to Amy, it wouldn't be too big of a deal. Recording in the school's public areas is fine and would be pretty much expected, its the recording in the private areas that isn't kosher. And it really isn't unreasonable to think so, it isn't paranoid to think they are watching you 24/7 when they have already said they are.

My preference would be to have Amy not monitoring in private areas, but with the ability to turn her on in that area when she is needed. Like a call button being pressed to give her temporary access or something similair.

It would also help to not let the kids have access to it, even if it is limited access because it raises the specter of them somehow getting more access.

Of course the obvious solution to all of this is to never wear clothes since they aren't allowed to record minors naked.


----------



## Vanifae

I found the mind reading girl to be very creepy, personally.


----------



## Vanifae

My retort is this, let one student die or seriously hurt themselves in their private areas and that would just be terrible.  The UN and by extension the school has a duty to know what is going on; either by putting a nosy RA on the floor who makes random room checks and weekly inspections or what have you or a non-intrusive super sophisticated computer system that simply exists to provide immediate response.

I think  that maybe I am not seeing the issue, your (the student's) privacy is maintained but this isn't Clover's home.  Besides Clover should be used to living in an environment with CCTV if she is royalty... securing important people is a whole industry.  I am just not seeing the issue on that level; sure she should be afraid of someone taking an embarrassing photo but that isn't what Amy from my understanding does.  She isn't recording this stuff to go look at later and eat popcorn.  She is observing reacting to potentially dangerous situations, informing other students/personnel that blank is looking for them, assisting users, and well being a soulless machine designed to provide non-obtrusive security.

If anything creepy mind reading girl is just bad, Amy as far as we know does not think, she reacts based on a sophisticated set of protocols to protect the students.  Like Victim said this is a service being provided by the UN any good parent will feel safer knowing that their child has access to immediate assistance if harm comes to them.  Considering the peculiar students at the school, I think it isn't Draconian it's good sense and actually less obtrusive then tons of staff walking around making sure we don't get lost, hurt, or god forbid, get into something that causes serious if not fatal harm.

In-game I am all for it, but out-of-game I am not seeing the issue.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:


> Layla is one girl, she isn't even in the same league as a system that is monitoring everyone 24/7 and recording all of it. I guess my/Clover's main objections to it are that it records in the living quarters, everyone needs a safe zone where they can be themselves without fear. If the dorms (and locker rooms) were off limits to Amy, it wouldn't be too big of a deal. Recording in the school's public areas is fine and would be pretty much expected, its the recording in the private areas that isn't kosher.  And it really isn't unreasonable to think so, it isn't paranoid to think they are watching you 24/7 when they have already said they are.
> 
> My preference would be to have Amy not monitoring in private areas, but with the ability to turn her on in that area when she is needed. Like a call button being pressed to give her temporary access or something similair.
> 
> It would also help to not let the kids have access to it, even if it is limited access because it raises the specter of them somehow getting more access.




Honestly, not having the monitoring everywhere would sure give me as a GM the opportunity to be more of a...well, GM.  But there's problems beyond the fact that we've already established how it works.

Is Clover a rebel?  If being herself means breaking rules (the only way anything would actually be recorded, or at least reported...btw, by recorded, I mean, 'saved to file', not processed, big difference there, there is no 24/7 recording), then she's gonna have a tough time getting things changed.  Just sayin'...   She's probably better off 'being herself' off school grounds, Amy or no, right?

The institute is going to say that safety is its the main concern.  Imagine (all else being equal) a scenario where an elite teleports into Clover's room, grabs her and teleports out.

Then there's Amy's basic functions, which would not work in the living quarters, as she'd have no presence in them at all.  That's kinda lame.


----------



## Hammerhead

I say we kill Amy. Any takers?


----------



## Vanifae

Hammerhead said:


> I say we kill Amy. Any takers?



Amy is my best friend, she knows where the food is.


----------



## Hammerhead

Yeah, but now you know where the food is. What has it done for you lately?


----------



## Hammerhead

The real issue with Amy and student privacy is that Elites are not ordinary students. They can have destructive powers. It's like a school where each student brings an assault rifle and few grenades to class.


----------



## Victim

A student interested in privacy could probably cripple video monitors with the right "decorations" anyway.  Tape posters all over the walls and ceilings - which some people do anyway.  Maybe stick thermal blankets behind them if you're worried about heat cameras.  Or pitch a tent in your room.


----------



## Vanifae

Hammerhead said:


> The real issue with Amy and student privacy is that Elites are not ordinary students. They can have destructive powers. It's like a school where each student brings an assault rifle and few grenades to class.



That would be one badass school.


----------



## Hammerhead

Or just spend enough time off campus. 

BTW Aggie: I assume that since Sollir didn't post differently, we're headed towards book world?


----------



## Victim

I wonder if the UN allows off campus living - a sufficiently fast character might be able to commute to school from home each day.  That could get pretty funky with timezones though.


----------



## Samnell

Victim said:


> Or pitch a tent in your room.




All the male students are way ahead of you.


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:


> Honestly, not having the monitoring everywhere would sure give me as a GM the opportunity to be more of a...well, GM. But there's problems beyond the fact that we've already established how it works.
> 
> Is Clover a rebel? If being herself means breaking rules (the only way anything would actually be recorded, or at least reported...btw, by recorded, I mean, 'saved to file', not processed, big difference there, there is no 24/7 recording), then she's gonna have a tough time getting things changed. Just sayin'...  She's probably better off 'being herself' off school grounds, Amy or no, right?
> 
> The institute is going to say that safety is its the main concern. Imagine (all else being equal) a scenario where an elite teleports into Clover's room, grabs her and teleports out.
> 
> Then there's Amy's basic functions, which would not work in the living quarters, as she'd have no presence in them at all. That's kinda lame.




Whatever they believe about Amy's main function is a wrong if they think it is anything besides monitoring/recording the students 24/7. The messaging is the trojan for the spyware.  Saying that it is only recorded if they do something wrong is just semantics, they are monitoring the students 24/7.

Well, if an Elite is able to teleport in grab someone and teleport out then there isn't anything you could do about it even if you were monitoring, and they most likely had hacked the system to be able to watch her movements to know where to go to grab her. That and the Elite could have just waited and grabbed her the second she left campus which would be made more frequent by the invasive monitoring.

Clovers is actually intended to be a good girl, caring, considerate, interested in law and order. A modern paladin really. She wants to join the Justice Elite, she is enamored of their mystique and the image they have of beng Knights riding around the world righting wrongs. She isn't against the thing for her own privacy and to get away with crimes and breaking rules. She is against it because she views it as absolutely wrong and reprehensible. Its the principle of the thing rather than personal benifit for her.

She'll try and set up a meeting with Dr. Hudabo and her arguements will boil down to the UN Charter, human rights, decency, and ethics.

I don't see Clover staying and being a party to what she feels so strongly against if some compromise cannot be reached. She actually doesn't have an issue with recording and monitoring in general, so long as it stays in general and not in the bedrooms of students, regardless of the reasoning. Maybe she'll pray to Pantheon


----------



## Mimic

Vanifae said:


> I found the mind reading girl to be very creepy, personally.




I would think that John is going to have some serious issues with her very soon.


----------



## Shalimar

I am kind of confused though, I doubt 100% of the student body are exhibitionists, yet they don't seem to have a problem with being watched doing the ....stuff teens do in the privacy of their rooms.  Making out, masturbating, sex, etc.  whether or not its recording, Amy is watching them do all of it.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Sorry, friend's girlfriend came into town and I've been given tour guide duty while he's working   I'll make a new post in a minute.


----------



## Vanifae

Because in the grand scheme of things, speaking for Nick, he does not believe it is as bad as this.  Considering he isn't exactly the best behaved kid to begin with, he really could care less, not like it will stop him from doing what he wants and someone really wants to watch him rub one out through Amy or stare at a wall then they can, though I doubt it is very exciting.

From Nick's point of view he just thinks it is a security system, nothing more, nothing less.

Plus it helps him find food.


----------



## Victim

It seemed like SARAH had pretty much the same monitoring abilities, and it wasn't really an issue last game either.


----------



## Samnell

Victim said:


> It seemed like SARAH had pretty much the same monitoring abilities, and it wasn't really an issue last game either.




Mark turned SARAH's monitoring off twice, but yeah nobody cared. He didn't even care enough to look into whether the cameras were really off or if that set off an alarm in Paragon's office so he could watch the feed live.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:


> BTW Aggie: I assume that since Sollir didn't post differently, we're headed towards book world?




Giving him a chance to respond.  I'll try and get a few more posts in tonight.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:


> I am kind of confused though, I doubt 100% of the student body are exhibitionists, yet they don't seem to have a problem with being watched doing the ....stuff teens do in the privacy of their rooms.  Making out, masturbating, sex, etc.  whether or not its recording, Amy is watching them do all of it.




The problem is, you mistake Amy for something alive.  No one's watching.  If you're not doing anything wrong, it's like making out in front of your toaster.  If you are, or if any problems occur, it's a video camera.  And only then.  Regardless of whatever nefarious plans I have, I'm not lying here.  Really.  Seriously.  Not kidding. 

Recording children naked is quite, quite against anything I believe is right, and I won't even let it happen for pretend in a game.  Trust that.

I'm sure that if Clover's dead set against it, it can be turned off in her room.  I'm sure she'll need to sign some waivers and such, but no need to put up a stink.  And it's really starting to get old already.


----------



## Vanifae

Hellboy looks interesting.

Oh and a D&D 4E game I am running may be in need of a Leader


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:


> I say we kill Amy. Any takers?




Okay.. Shotgun, Fireaxe or chainsaw?


----------



## Victim

KaintheSeeker said:


> Okay.. Shotgun, Fireaxe or chainsaw?




Chainsaw hand.  

HH says Portal Gun.


----------



## Vanifae

Heh Portal Gun would be interesting.


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:


> I'm sure that if Clover's dead set against it, it can be turned off in her room. I'm sure she'll need to sign some waivers and such, but no need to put up a stink. And it's really starting to get old already.




That sounds like a very good compromise.


----------



## Victim

Both Emmet and Cody have glasses, apparently.


----------



## Samnell

Victim said:


> Both Emmet and Cody have glasses, apparently.




Yeah, but only Cody has freckles and could be construed by an uninformed observer as having a girlfriend.

I did miss that Emmet had glasses so I'm glad I threw in a reference to the freckles too.


----------



## Hammerhead

Jerry meets his archnemesis! Emmet has had enough of surfing and the beach.


----------



## Mimic

Hey Agamon, did you miss my post?

Also is anyone else having difficulties getting onto this site?


----------



## Victim

Not any more, but it looks like the site may have been down for a few hours.


----------



## Vanifae

It has been bad all day.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Post update blues.. it hits a bit. Last major updagte it was like 2 weeks and still having bugs pop up? I can't see I'm surprised.. Morrus' volume on the board is intimidating.


----------



## Vanifae

I just want things to work.


----------



## Victim

RPG.net seems like it deals with higher volume.  It often has problems with database errors for a little bit each day, but it doesn't seem to go down for extended periods like ENworld does.


----------



## Hammerhead

Yeah, but RPG.net is for losers.


----------



## Vanifae

We should call this issue Brokeback Institute.


----------



## Hammerhead

Seriously. Let's head into town so we can get into a fight.


----------



## Vanifae

Hammerhead said:


> Seriously. Let's head into town so we can get into a fight.



Let's blow up Mexico City.


----------



## Hammerhead

Emmet can construct a nukular weapon if we were able to steal the appropriate materials. That could do it.


----------



## Vanifae

I like where this is headed.


----------



## Shalimar

Fights are good.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Most assuredly.. hope we got someone superstrong to throw the little mechanical horse thing the kiddies ride


----------



## Samnell

Vanifae said:


> We should call this issue Brokeback Institute.




There's no way Jerry could hide Cody's shirt under his tank top.


----------



## Agamon

I am very much a "let the players do what they want" kinda GM.  If you want to leave the institute, you sure can.

Of course, there just might be a fight brewing closer to home....


----------



## Hammerhead

Well, you know, you do also have a reputation as a killer GM. Some of us want to see it in action.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:


> Well, you know, you do also have a reputation as a killer GM. Some of us want to see it in action.




Yeah, I suppose I do.  Must have been the change in philosophy when I went from homebrew games to RPGA and adventure paths.  I used to be a fudge whore (there were 10 PC deaths in my homebrew game that lasted from 99 to 03), but more recently it's been 'let the dice do the talkin' (uh...over 120 PC deaths in LG, RttToEE and AoW, from 03 to 08, yikes).  I'm back to doing my own thing, so I see expect the pendulum to swing again.

Not that it's easy to kill in M&M anyway...though playing alongside Ryan for years may have skewed that veiwpoint a little...


----------



## Vanifae

Death is only the beginning.


----------



## Agamon

Vanifae said:


> Death is only the beginning.




See, now that's why I have no Shou-lin in this game.  I can spout technobabble with Amy forever, but I don't have a single philosophical neuron in my brain.   You always amazed me with your ability to write that stuff.


----------



## Hammerhead

He's quoting the Mummy. Hardly a philosophical treatise.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I still haven't seen Brokeback Mountain, but I borrowed the DVD from a friend recently so I'll probably get around to it soon.   Jake Gyllenhaal 

As far a M&M goes I've only had PBP games to base my experiences off of.  Toki, you weren't a killer DM but sometimes you were damn sadistic at times .  I almost felt sorry for some of the characters...Poor Kelly, for instance.

As for this game? Bring on the slaughter!

Edit-Hellboy 2 was really good.  Better than the original in most areas   The villains of the first were more intimidating I think, but I don't mind the direction they took with it and liked the character development.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:


> Not that it's easy to kill in M&M anyway...though playing alongside Ryan for years may have skewed that veiwpoint a little...




Ryan was a tough nut...and he had healing on top of it.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:


> See, now that's why I have no Shou-lin in this game.  I can spout technobabble with Amy forever, but I don't have a single philosophical neuron in my brain.   You always amazed me with your ability to write that stuff.




I fake it for my games by sounding like I'm saying something profound while simultaneously making a more or less inane observation.


----------



## Vanifae

Agamon said:


> See, now that's why I have no Shou-lin in this game.  I can spout technobabble with Amy forever, but I don't have a single philosophical neuron in my brain.   You always amazed me with your ability to write that stuff.



I steal liberally.


----------



## Samnell

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> I still haven't seen Brokeback Mountain, but I borrowed the DVD from a friend recently so I'll probably get around to it soon.   Jake Gyllenhaal




I enjoyed it just for the novelty of being a romance that I could fully relate to. The fact that it was a pretty decent exemplar of the genre was a bonus.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:


> He's quoting the Mummy. Hardly a philosophical treatise.




lol, just making a point, and I haven't watched Mummy for like 6 years, so...


----------



## Agamon

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> Edit-Hellboy 2 was really good.  Better than the original in most areas   The villains of the first were more intimidating I think, but I don't mind the direction they took with it and liked the character development.




Well, that's good to know.  As a superhero movie, the first was better then Elektra and the first Hulk...and that is sure not saying much.   I liked Fantastic Four and Daredevil more than Hellboy.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:


> I fake it for my games by sounding like I'm saying something profound while simultaneously making a more or less inane observation.




See, and if i did that, I'd try to be funny, and it just wouldn't work.


----------



## Vanifae

I think I might like telepathy girl.


----------



## Mimic

Vanifae said:


> I think I might like telepathy girl.




Just be careful, she likes to root through your brain without asking.


----------



## Hammerhead

I saw Hancock last night. Not the biggest Hellboy fan, but the first one was an okay rental. 

And you know, Ryan hardly killed anyone. I mean, less than 10 people. Over years of PbP play. But damn. 120 PC deaths over a five years. Very nice.


----------



## Vanifae

Mimic said:


> Just be careful, she likes to root through your brain without asking.



She might end up scarring herself.


----------



## Samnell

Mimic said:


> Just be careful, she likes to root through your brain without asking.




Eh. If you root through Jerry's brain you just hear the ocean. Same thing if you listen to his ear.


----------



## Victim

Agamon said:


> Not that it's easy to kill in M&M anyway...though playing alongside Ryan for years may have skewed that veiwpoint a little...




It's not that hard if you reduce a character to dying while they're in the air, or over water.  In one MnM game here, my character has been reduced to dying in like half of the group's adventures.


----------



## Vanifae

Victim said:


> It's not that hard if you reduce a character to dying while they're in the air, or over water.  In one MnM game here, my character has been reduced to dying in like half of the group's adventures.



I call it the Kelly Effect.


----------



## Hammerhead

Vanifae said:


> I call it the Kelly Effect.




Nah, Star doesn't really go off by herself all the time.


----------



## Victim

Vanifae said:


> I call it the Kelly Effect.




I don't think I've ever been so insulted in my life.


----------



## Vanifae

I loves you guys.

I am also watching the Matrix: Reloaded.

Wee.


----------



## Samnell

Vanifae said:


> I loves you guys.




I loves you guys too!

...and I'm, uh, reading the Dark*Matter setting? And thinking about what a small town fully taken over by Sandmen would be like? And getting a Coke from the fridge?


----------



## Hammerhead

Vanifae said:


> She might end up scarring herself.




You'd know, if I knew some telepath was rooting through my thoughts, I'd probably start picturing her naked whenever she scanned me just on general principle.


----------



## Shalimar

Hammerhead said:


> You'd know, if I knew some telepath was rooting through my thoughts, I'd probably start picturing her naked whenever she scanned me just on general principle.




Yea but are you picturing her naked as a detterent, an invitation, or just to pass the time in general?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Samnell said:


> I loves you guys too!
> 
> ...and I'm, uh, reading the Dark*Matter setting? And thinking about what a small town fully taken over by Sandmen would be like? And getting a Coke from the fridge?





Been working on a back story/history on a paragon game I'm toying with. Along with NPCs for the players to run into. A duplicator who is using her permanent copies to hold down multible jobs, set up a club, go to school and have an acting/modeling career. 

A speedster who uses her looks to market her partner's synthetic composites (sort of the original use of that photo I'm using for Trilly)

A flyer who can survive in space working with a portal teleporter to duplicate the portal ability with machinery. Their plan for capital, moon rocks.


----------



## Vanifae

I want some moon rocks.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Vanifae said:


> I want some moon rocks.




And that is why they will be racking in money hand over fist.


----------



## Vanifae

If they sold their services to NASA and helped them build a Space Elevator they might rack in even more money.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Vanifae said:


> If they sold their services to NASA and helped them build a Space Elevator they might rack in even more money.




Or do Survey drops on the Moon? Not sure where to put them (ie.. US, Canada or elsewhere) and the big issue is there is only one way to make portals.

Plus I'm leaning towards the 'Porter being very stand offish.. fearing the company might get taken by the governments (or he/she getting drafted). 

Still toying with it..


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:


> I saw Hancock last night. Not the biggest Hellboy fan, but the first one was an okay rental.
> 
> And you know, Ryan hardly killed anyone. I mean, less than 10 people. Over years of PbP play. But damn. 120 PC deaths over a five years. Very nice.




Hancock was pretty good.

And what I meant was, I was damn glad Ryan was on our side, but he may have made M&M look less deadly to me.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:


> ...and I'm, uh, reading the Dark*Matter setting? And thinking about what a small town fully taken over by Sandmen would be like? And getting a Coke from the fridge?




Quite possibly the single coolest published setting evar.  A shame it was attached to Alternity (though it's fluffy enough that that didn't really matter).

I'm listening to some Rock Band 2 news.  I loves me my Rock Band.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:


> Quite possibly the single coolest published setting evar.  A shame it was attached to Alternity (though it's fluffy enough that that didn't really matter).




Alternity wasn't bad exactly, just a bit clunky. Monte suggested on his boards a few years ago that the rules in d20 CoC would make a good base for a d20 Dark*Matter game and I've poked around with them for a bit with that in mind. Characters would certainly have the same frailty.


----------



## Vanifae

I will concur Rock Band is good stuff.


----------



## Hammerhead

Alternity never felt very frail to me, especially at higher PLs. Even at PL 5, it was pretty much impossible to drop any single person in one pistol shot.


----------



## Agamon

Yeah, and clunky is being kind.  I almost started a d20M D*M game, but it didn't get off the ground.


----------



## Vanifae

Why have powers if you can't play practical jokes with them.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Vanifae said:


> I will concur Rock Band is good stuff.





I like what I hear about RB2.. nice to see they aren't doing  RD: The Folks Songs, or RB: 70s Disco Bands, RB: Abba on Tour (yeah.. teasing another guitar franchises way of milking things out between new versions  )

I know there are a few bands I'd like to see in it though..

Queen and more Skynard and a few others.


----------



## Agamon

Vanifae said:


> Why have powers if you can't play practical jokes with them.




I'll assume there's a density change here, or something, too.  Otherwise, anyone holding anything will be seriously injured...(imagine sticking a fork in your mouth and all of a sudden it weighs 3 tons )...or maybe I'll just say no one's holding anything.  Just keep this in mind


----------



## Vanifae

Yeah he isn't trying to *kill* or injure people, just make the instructors/staff look silly. 

And possibly get some attention.


----------



## Agamon

Vanifae said:


> Yeah he isn't trying to *kill* or injure people, just make the instructors/staff look silly.
> 
> And possibly get some attention.




Well, he got a bit of attention...


----------



## Vanifae

Agamon said:


> Well, he got a bit of attention...



Mission accomplished!


----------



## Mimic

I'm kind of surprised that the table didn't collapse.

I was so tempted to put boy at the end of my post but I figured that would have been too much.


----------



## Samnell

Mimic said:


> I was so tempted to put boy at the end of my post but I figured that would have been too much.




John's just a ticking time bomb, isn't he?


----------



## Mimic

Samnell said:


> John's just a ticking time bomb, isn't he?




He just wants to be loved.

Or he just has a lot of issues.


----------



## Vanifae

Love is for fools, long live the tyranny of hatred!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Poor John.  Poor Cody, he's his room mate 

And a band I'm in has a song about stealing moon rocks 
Myspace.com/jessejameswaxmuseum if you're bored, HH might appreciate the name.


----------



## Hammerhead

Not so much, I'm afraid. For a band name, I've always liked Felt-Tipped Markers. 

You know, I wonder if ANYONE is going to like Jonathan.


----------



## Vanifae

Nick likes everyone.

He is the party guy.


----------



## Hammerhead

Emmet just wants to figure out how everyone's powers work. 

And build a microwave death ray. Wait...check that one off. 

I think that as long as Cody conceals his homosexuality (and his complication is In the Closet), him and John will get along quite well. I mean, God gave him an angel. Right?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Cody likes most folks, but John might not like him back  Ummm...Raph, maybe?


----------



## Vanifae

I wonder who Nick's roommate is?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I think its Amadi, that's the only guy character I can think of that doesn't have a room mate still.  Otherwise, it's someone we don't know of yet.


----------



## Mimic

Hammerhead said:


> You know, I wonder if ANYONE is going to like Jonathan.




Yea, he is not having a good first day is he.

The funny thing is he is basically a good guy, just got raised really, really badly. Its going to take a while to unlearn those habits.


----------



## Vanifae

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> I think its Amadi, that's the only guy character I can think of that doesn't have a room mate still.  Otherwise, it's someone we don't know of yet.



I just hope it is someone cool.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:


> I think that as long as Cody conceals his homosexuality (and his complication is In the Closet), him and John will get along quite well. I mean, God gave him an angel. Right?




When I was growing up being a slightly quirky and quiet kid was more than enough for John's demographic. Years later I encountered one who rationalized his bullying on the grounds that passive and/or quiet kids were actually egging him on by not being aggressive, athletic, hyper-social types.

But John's his own person.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Samnell, that book you referenced sounds scary 

And yeah, I've grown up around a few folk of John's type.  Good natured but different opinions than some   Cody and him will probably get along fine for a while.


----------



## Samnell

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> Samnell, that book you referenced sounds scary




Cooper essentially invented the American Hero as a creature distinct from European protagonists. He's very important to the history of American letters...but yeah. It's very difficult to read him and not cringe. 

Also his technical proficiency has been famously criticized.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Gonna give HH some time to post.  I'm afraid we took this cafeteria train and ran with it 



> Originally posted by *Mark Twain*
> 5. The require that when the personages of a tale deal in conversation, the talk shall sound like human talk, and be talk such as human beings would be likely to talk in the given circumstances, and have a discoverable meaning, also a discoverable purpose, and a show of relevancy, and remain in the neighborhood of the subject at hand, and be interesting to the reader, and help out the tale, and stop when the people cannot think of anything more to say. But this requirement has been ignored from the beginning of the "Deerslayer" tale to the end of it.


----------



## Agamon

Just so you know, I dropped an exactoknife through my foot last night, so I'll be parked in front of the PC and TV all day.   Expect some regular updates.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:


> Just so you know, I dropped an exactoknife through my foot last night, so I'll be parked in front of the PC and TV all day.   Expect some regular updates.




Did that just to get us faster gaming action. What a mensch!


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:


> Did that just to get us faster gaming action. What a mensch!




Yeah, don't think so, I'm wuss when it comes to pain.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:


> Yeah, don't think so, I'm wuss when it comes to pain.




Modest too!

Why, I bet you'd barebac- brokeba- Crap, what's the line I'm looking for? I bet you'd bare our backsi- Uh... Bear us on your back a thousand times?

One of those is definitely right. I think.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:


> Modest too!
> 
> Why, I bet you'd barebac- brokeba- Crap, what's the line I'm looking for? I bet you'd bare our backsi- Uh... Bear us on your back a thousand times?
> 
> One of those is definitely right. I think.




Erm, the correct answer is e) none of the above, lol


----------



## Vanifae

Yeah time for Nick to meet the rest of the student body in his own flashy way.


----------



## Agamon

Heh, Trilly in a big hurry, or is she ignoring Stacy?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:


> Heh, Trilly in a big hurry, or is she ignoring Stacy?




No..she's not ignoring Stacy.. feel free to roll her back with a comment or two. Or have Stacey waiting with her. 

Kinda drowzy.. the new High Blood Pressure meds are kicking in again.. might take a nap real quick


----------



## Hammerhead

Agamon said:


> Just so you know, I dropped an exactoknife through my foot last night, so I'll be parked in front of the PC and TV all day.   Expect some regular updates.




It's *only* 1d3 points of damage.  Get well and take it easy. 


Emmet's not a fan of the flashy ways of Nick. It's not really his habit to make fun of others, but the black-hole comparison was just sitting there, and it was a scientific joke...I couldn't let it go.


----------



## Vanifae

Hammerhead said:


> Emmet's not a fan of the flashy ways of Nick. It's not really his habit to make fun of others, but the black-hole comparison was just sitting there, and it was a scientific joke...I couldn't let it go.



It takes alot to get Nick riled up, he is the party guy.

But it's nice having a foil


----------



## Agamon

I think I only have 4 hp.  I was bloodied, for sure.


----------



## Vanifae

4E jokes are best jokes.

Better use a Healing Surge.


----------



## Samnell

Vanifae said:


> Better use a Healing Surge.




Gonna go blind if you keep doing that.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Poor Cody, I guess he could only be so mature.  He'd get his ass whooped by Nick in any sort of fight by himself so I don't imagine he's gonna start any fights.  At least he's good at bluffing


----------



## Vanifae

heh I figured Nick would be somewhat intimidating.


----------



## Samnell

Vanifae said:


> heh I figured Nick would be somewhat intimidating.




It's probably not helping that Jerry wants to be friends with more or less everybody and is thus deliberately looking for things to bring them together, completely aside any romantic notions.


----------



## Agamon

It just me, or does Mirror's Edge looking frickin cool: http://www.gametrailers.com/player/36281.html?e3i=1

ResEvil5, too.  More zombies!


----------



## Vanifae

Yeah I saw the previews for this while back on Kotaku.com

I am more excited for FFXIII on Xbox 360.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Wow, I've been removed from videogames for a while and Mirror's Edge does look sweet.  I wasn't even aware that FFXII was out, but I'll look up FFXIII for sure  (no X-box 360 though, sadly, just a wii )


----------



## Shalimar

Vanifae said:


> Yeah I saw the previews for this while back on Kotaku.com
> 
> I am more excited for FFXIII on Xbox 360.





I thought FF XIII and FF XIII Versus were exclusive to PS3?


----------



## Vanifae

Only Versus, FFXIII is coming to Xbox 360, announced today.

http://kotaku.com/5025018/final-fantasy-xiii-coming-to-xbox-360


----------



## KaintheSeeker

FF XIII
Rock Band 2 (1st release day.. the other platforms are coming later.. RB has AC/DC and GnR)
GH 4 (EAGLES .. darn it! I don't want to buy ANOTHER bundle)

MASSIVE revamp to the Xbox Live stuff..('No we're not coping the Miis.)

Portal: Still Alive
Gears of War 2
Halo Wars (and a still unshown Halo game with Pete Jackson)


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Point of Fact Shal, they have Victoria Secrets outside the US.. I know a buddy who bought stuff for his wife while he was one deployment.. straight out of a store.


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:


> FF XIII
> Rock Band 2 (1st release day.. the other platforms are coming later.. RB has AC/DC and GnR)
> GH 4 (EAGLES .. darn it! I don't want to buy ANOTHER bundle)
> 
> MASSIVE revamp to the Xbox Live stuff..('No we're not coping the Miis.)
> 
> Portal: Still Alive
> Gears of War 2
> Halo Wars (and a still unshown Halo game with Pete Jackson)




Yeah, gotta love E3.

Fallout 3 is going to be awesome.
Portal: Still Alive, looking forward to that.
Not sure what to think about the Avatars, it works with my Wii, kinda weird for the 360
And, of course, Rock Band 2.  Posted about my favoritist game over at CM: What a kick ass song list!  Wooo!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Anyone else experiencing random board lag all day?


----------



## Victim

Yeah.


----------



## Hammerhead

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> Anyone else experiencing random board lag all day?




I say we kill it and take its stuff.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

You don't mess with Lag man, she's like a level 44 Solo Controller.  It takes like, two whole guilds to take down one of those.

Edit-Where's Emmet in all this testosterone action?


----------



## Hammerhead

Hoping that Nick leaves, really. He still needs to master the Way of the Cutting Remark. 

And yeah, I'm rocking with my Playstation 2. The cutting edge of gaming technology. That, and annihilating fools on TF2.


----------



## Vanifae

Heh Nick is on his way 

Aggie I put up the details for Nick's father's company and such I hope that wasn't out line.


----------



## Agamon

Nah, it's all good.


----------



## Vanifae

Agamon said:


> Nah, it's all good.



Cool I figure Nick's mother is currently a professor at University of Arkansas; focuses on neurology doing studies on elites and such now.


----------



## Vanifae

I think I want to flaw Nick's Spatial Distortion ability to be short range only; I don't like the idea of long range hops


----------



## Vanifae

*Character Changes*

  I reduced Strength to 16, from 18.
  I reduced Wisdom to 10 from 12.
  I increased Charisma to 14 from 10.
  Increased Density Control to 5
  Added the Flaw- Short Distance Only to Spatial Control

  My question is when increasing powers that have AP that do not use the full points of the original power are those points lost or can I just say wow he improved and increase the AP by an amount that does not exceed the remaining points?  Mainly because with this flaw he could have a ridiculous amount of Spatial Control, but I don’t want him to really go further then about 1000 feet which is Spatial Control 10, it is currently at 7 he has enough points to have Spatial Control 15 if I understand the Flaw correctly.  Also I don’t have my book with me but I believe Density Control is 3 points per rank correct?  If it is 4 then I can change it back to Density Control 4 with little consequence.


----------



## Vanifae

Jerry and Nick both just want to be loved.


----------



## Agamon

Vanifae said:


> *Character Changes*
> 
> I reduced Strength to 16, from 18.
> I reduced Wisdom to 10 from 12.
> I increased Charisma to 14 from 10.
> Increased Density Control to 5
> Added the Flaw- Short Distance Only to Spatial Control
> 
> My question is when increasing powers that have AP that do not use the full points of the original power are those points lost or can I just say wow he improved and increase the AP by an amount that does not exceed the remaining points?  Mainly because with this flaw he could have a ridiculous amount of Spatial Control, but I don’t want him to really go further then about 1000 feet which is Spatial Control 10, it is currently at 7 he has enough points to have Spatial Control 15 if I understand the Flaw correctly.  Also I don’t have my book with me but I believe Density Control is 3 points per rank correct?  If it is 4 then I can change it back to Density Control 4 with little consequence.




The AP uses the same amount of points as the main power, regardless of how you spend them.  And yeah, Density Control is 3 pp.


----------



## Vanifae

works for me then he has Spatial Control 15


----------



## Vanifae

Slow day.


----------



## Agamon

It's been impossible getting on today.  Sucks.

In related news, I'll be AFK this weekend, just a heads up.  I'll try and get something out Friday morning, otherwise don't expect a new post until sometime Monday.

Also, to keep me sane, let's keep the trip down to the current invitees rather than every PC plus every NPC I've introduced.  Kiyana, James, Jimmy, Amadi and Tina will have their own things going on.


----------



## Vanifae

Sounds good to me, Nick was focusing on people present I think Clover was the one inviting everyone and their cousin 

I will be out of town this weekend myself at a wedding.

No not my own.

Weddings are for suckers.


----------



## Shalimar

The only two Clover actually thought to invite were Kiyana and James since Clover (I) thought Kiyana had mentioned something about shopping but I definitely could be wrong.


----------



## Vanifae

Shalimar said:


> The only two Clover actually thought to invite were Kiyana and James since Clover (I) thought Kiyana had mentioned something about shopping but I definitely could be wrong.



You (Clover) also asked Amy to find everyone that expressed going out tonight.


----------



## Shalimar

Vanifae said:


> You (Clover) also asked Amy to find everyone that expressed going out tonight.




I meant it more along the lines of getting a list of names of the people that were invited, like John and Layla who Clover hadn't known about.  Wanted a count so Clover could go ask Jun Min if they could get her to take them, and how many vans they'd need to use.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:


> I meant it more along the lines of getting a list of names of the people that were invited, like John and Layla who Clover hadn't known about.  Wanted a count so Clover could go ask Jun Min if they could get her to take them, and how many vans they'd need to use.




Amy wouldn't have this info.  If the group was instead planning on blowing up the school, she could give you a complete list.


----------



## Vanifae

Agamon said:


> Amy wouldn't have this info.  If the group was instead planning on blowing up the school, she could give you a complete list.



I think I like Amy even more now.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:


> Amy wouldn't have this info.  If the group was instead planning on blowing up the school, she could give you a complete list.




"Amy, can I get a list of all the tossers that peed in the bloody pool? They ruined a very tender spiritual moment!"


----------



## Hammerhead

Vanifae said:


> Sounds good to me, Nick was focusing on people present I think Clover was the one inviting everyone and their cousin
> 
> I will be out of town this weekend myself at a wedding.
> 
> No not my own.
> 
> Weddings are for suckers.




Amen to that. One of these days I'm going to celebrate my Still Single and try to get some gifts. Then go on vacation or something.


----------



## Agamon

But if you marry into a bunch of money, there's only one sucker, n'est pas?


----------



## Agamon

So, back to the mall in 1st ish, heh.  The more things change...


----------



## Vanifae

Agamon said:


> So, back to the mall in 1st ish, heh.  The more things change...



We are all going to die.


----------



## Samnell

Vanifae said:


> We are all going to die.




Chin up, we can do better than that.

We're all going to die horribly.


----------



## Vanifae

I will be out of town this weekend.


----------



## Agamon

Vanifae said:


> I will be out of town this weekend.




S'okay, me too, we'll get back at 'er next week.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Sorry I forgot to mention this guys but starting Wednesday I'll be going out of town for 9 days.  I think I'll be able to post once a day for the first half of that, but Cody will have to make himself scarce for a little while


----------



## Mimic

What time of day is it Agamon


----------



## Agamon

Mimic said:


> What time of day is it Agamon




Right now?  My watch says 10:07. lol

Okay, actually it's around 1400 or thereabouts.


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:


> Right now? My watch says 10:07. lol
> 
> Okay, actually it's around 1400 or thereabouts.




Wow, a 6 hour shopping trip, those boys are in for a world of hurt.


----------



## Samnell

Oy. I'm still around but the boards are failing to load about half the time.


----------



## Mimic

Samnell said:


> Oy. I'm still around but the boards are failing to load about half the time.





They are a lot better today for me personally, no 5 minute wait to see if the page loads or not.


----------



## Samnell

> They are a lot better today for me personally, no 5 minute wait to see if the page loads or not.




I've been having two to five minute waits when pages actually do load. It's nuts.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:


> I've been having two to five minute waits when pages actually do load. It's nuts.




Heh, good thing I was on hold waiting to post this, it took about 3 tries and 10 minutes.


----------



## Vanifae

I just posted  why does the site make me cry.


----------



## Hammerhead

Emmet's the rebellious one, heh.  Too bad about us splitting into their own separate cliques though...I wanted to have Emmet meet some of the other PCs. Also, is Jimmy along on this little trip?


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:


> Emmet's the rebellious one, heh.




You always have to watch the quiet ones. I mean, can you imagine Jerry secretly building a doomsday machine that no one finds out about until the very last second? The world population is moments away from being transformed into hyper-jocky swimmer/surfer dudes when the skylight shatters, raining glass down on him as the Hydrophobic Overachieving Tuareg Dork Patrol descend to save the world from awesome waves?

It's too silly to- Damn it, I bet Agamon's going to write that one down.


----------



## Mimic

Hammerhead said:


> Emmet's the rebellious one, heh.  Too bad about us splitting into their own separate cliques though...I wanted to have Emmet meet some of the other PCs. Also, is Jimmy along on this little trip?





There was no explosions of violence so I would guess no he isn't.


----------



## Hammerhead

Thank goodness the site is back. 

Good point; I don't think we would have gotten through that van ride intact if John and Jimmy were in the same vehicle.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Just so you know.. NO POST past this time till tomorrow AM my time (ie.. AFTER 6AM eastern ) is to be regarded as valid.

Explanation: My Medboard results came in. I've been ruled as 'ineligible' for further military service. And at a measly 10% disability (ie.. no medical retirement or medical benefits..). 

So my plan for tonight is to investigate the 'medicinal' benefits of Smirnoff Vanilla and Coke as a 'relaxant'. Tomorrow I'm going to start the appeal process but I'm definitely not in the frame of mind to play or respond coherently. So, as a precaution to my fellows, I'm stepping out of the game tonight before I take my '70 proof medication' tonight.

Apologies folks. It's been a very bad day.


----------



## Mimic

KaintheSeeker said:


> Explanation: My Medboard results came in. I've been ruled as 'ineligible' for further military service. And at a measly 10% disability (ie.. no medical retirement or medical benefits..).




Wow, does that suck. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Samnell

That sucks, Kain.


----------



## Agamon

Sorry to hear that, Kain.  Hopefully the appeal goes well.  I have an opinion concerning a certain country and how they treat their military vets, but as this is ENWorld, I'd best keep it to myself.

This site, she's a-driving me crazy.  Hopefully the bugs are squarshed soon.

No, Jimmy's not there.  And Emmet will meet everyone soon enough, no worries.  Teens are cliquey, whatcha gonna do?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

thanks for the sympathy.. 

Personally I'd like to continue serving. I find it infinitly amusing the navy doctor that put me down as 'undeployable' cited the stress issues of deployments as my primary disqualification. (she used the phrase 'hazard to self and mission' in her statement which is pretty much the kiss o' death so I was expecting to get the boot). I do wonder what she was thinking though. The tempo of deployments are actually LESS stressful than when your squadron is back home on 'downtime'. 

I'd toss the retirement to keep my medical benefits though. My meds are going to cost me an Arm and Leg.

Right now.. I'm looking at a 1/2 empty fifth.. so I'm not going to post in game tonght.. (though I'm still MOSTLY coherent )


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:


> Sorry to hear that, Kain.  Hopefully the appeal goes well.  I have an opinion concerning a certain country and how they treat their military vets, but as this is ENWorld, I'd best keep it to myself.




Seconded on all three counts.


----------



## Vanifae

What did I miss?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Best of luck on the appeal Kain, I hope everything turns out alright.

Since I'm not sure on my internet access I'll leave you guys to decide in game where everyone's going.  Agamon, feel free to use Cody in whatever way you feel is appropriate if I'm not around to respond.

And just when things are about to go crazy *sigh*


----------



## Samnell

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> Agamon, feel free to use Cody in whatever way you feel is appropriate if I'm not around to respond.




...

...



The devil smiley made me do it...


----------



## Agamon

Just so I'm not mistaken, there are three groups right now, yes?  I don't think the geek squad is with Nick at the food court.

I'll try to get a post in tomorrow afternoon, trying to slow things down for our missing players...well, and I'm busy, too.


----------



## Shalimar

There are three groups:

Shoppers:
Clover, Trilly, Stacey, Josee

Eaters:
Nick, Layla, Yoshi, John

Leavers:
Cody, Raph, Emmet, Manjit


----------



## Vanifae

I prefer to think of my group as Group Awesome.


----------



## Shalimar

Shalimar said:


> There are three groups:
> 
> Shoppers:
> Clover, Trilly, Stacey, Josee
> 
> Awesome Eaters:
> Nick, Layla, Yoshi, John
> 
> Leavers:
> Cody, Raph, Emmet, Manjit




Fixed it for you Toki.


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:


> There are three groups:
> 
> Cheery Consumers:
> Clover, Trilly, Stacey, Josee
> 
> Magnificent Masticators:
> Nick, Layla, Yoshi, John
> 
> Legendary Leavetakers:
> Cody, Raph, Emmet, Manjit, Jerry




Fixed it for you, Shal.


----------



## Mimic

I have to agree with Toki, group awesome sums it up best.


----------



## Agamon

*beats head on keyboard*

Damn site ate my monster post.  And thanks to RL, that was going to be my last post until next week as I'm out of town again.  Oy.  I'll see if I can do up an abridged version tonight.


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:


> *beats head on keyboard*
> 
> Damn site ate my monster post. And thanks to RL, that was going to be my last post until next week as I'm out of town again. Oy. I'll see if I can do up an abridged version tonight.




CTRL + C, CTRL + V, but yes, I totally feel your pain, it has been pretty bad lately.  I tend to write posts up in word or notepad now so I don't lose them and can keep them until the site comes up again.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:


> *beats head on keyboard*
> 
> Damn site ate my monster post.  And thanks to RL, that was going to be my last post until next week as I'm out of town again.  Oy.  I'll see if I can do up an abridged version tonight.





The lesson I got from it eating my last five posts.. copy before posting.


----------



## Hammerhead

Agamon said:


> *beats head on keyboard*
> 
> Damn site ate my monster post.  And thanks to RL, that was going to be my last post until next week as I'm out of town again.  Oy.  I'll see if I can do up an abridged version tonight.




Guess not, damn it all. 

I guess we'll just sit around here and make stupid comments, like this one. Anyone got any guesses as to what's going on with the bad guys outside.


----------



## Shalimar

Hammerhead said:


> Guess not, damn it all.
> 
> I guess we'll just sit around here and make stupid comments, like this one. Anyone got any guesses as to what's going on with the bad guys outside.




My guess is that the bad guy, or girl in this case is working for the porn industry and will try to convince the teens to do an elites gone wild calendar.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Shalimar said:


> My guess is that the bad guy, or girl in this case is working for the porn industry and will try to convince the teens to do an elites gone wild calendar.




Oh yeah.. barely on campus six hours and violate the 'moral standards' clause.


----------



## Shalimar

KaintheSeeker said:


> Oh yeah.. barely on campus six hours and violate the 'moral standards' clause.




Elites excel at this type of thing


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Shalimar said:


> Elites excel at this type of thing




Yeah still waiting for Clover's response to Trilly. (figure something like : "I can see your hand through it." )


----------



## Shalimar

I was holding off for Agamon's post for a reaction from our roommate, especially Josee who doesn't know her rookie likes girls.  Stacey might also have a reaction since knowing Trilly Is a lesbian is different than having her buy see through panties and majorly flirt with a girl in Victoria's.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Shalimar said:


> I was holding off for Agamon's post for a reaction from our roommate, especially Josee who doesn't know her rookie likes girls.  Stacey might also have a reaction since knowing Trilly Is a lesbian is different than having her buy see through panties and majorly flirt with a girl in Victoria's.




She's not planning to actually get it.. just spin up Clover with it.


----------



## Shalimar

KaintheSeeker said:


> She's not planning to actually get it.. just spin up Clover with it.




Well, only she knows that.  I get that its teasing, and I'm fine with it, I just want to give Josee and Stacey a chance to react is all.  I mean Stacey only knows Trilly's a lesbian intellectually, it may not have fully sunken in yet, and Josee doesn't even know that much, about either of the two girls so it could definitely be a shock that Clover fancys the lasses.

On a side note, never post on an Iphone from a moving train.


----------



## Agamon

Really shouldn't be up this late, but managed to get that post in.

I think Stacy's already had the reaction you were looking for back at the gym.  It sank in there.


----------



## Vanifae

Least exciting lesbian love affair ever.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Vanifae said:


> Least exciting lesbian love affair ever.




Just starting and we ARE limited by what is allowable in the boards.

Sides.. Trilly is teasing.. mostly. 


And I expected some of the boys to come watch.

Not to mention I'm a little distracted right now.. the Navy just decided to boot me with only 10% disability. (ie.. nothing worth mentioning)


----------



## Agamon

Whoops, sorry Mimic, that last Layla 'transmission' was for both of them, not just Nick.  I need to spell that out a bit better in the future, I can see.


----------



## Mimic

Agamon said:


> Whoops, sorry Mimic, that last Layla 'transmission' was for both of them, not just Nick.  I need to spell that out a bit better in the future, I can see.




I kind of figured that, he was referring to Nick "thinking" his answer back. At least it was in italics so I am assuming that he was thinking it.


----------



## Vanifae

Nick was thinking that.


----------



## Vanifae

Needs more posts so that I may satiated.


----------



## Agamon

Crazy busy these days.  I knew it was coming (well, most of it, busier than I even expected, actually), that's why before we started I made the "I'll try to post at least every other day if not once a day, but will let you know if I plan on being AFK longer than that" post.  You might have missed that starting a bit later, so just a heads up. 

Doesn't help that SoulCalibur IV came out today...


----------



## Vanifae

Yeah i bought it today.


----------



## Agamon

Okay, so regarding this weekend, I'll probably get a post in Friday night and/or Saturday morning, then it's off to a family reunion.  It's a long weekend up here, so I'll be back Tuesday.

And it's a ways away yet, but at the end of August I'm moving, so expect a few days of disruption there.

Dang, Sol did warn us, didn't he...?


----------



## Agamon

LOL, I forgot putain literally means whore, Clover's question baffled me at first.  I'm more familiar with its general use as an expletive.  That's funny, considering the context.


----------



## Vanifae

Heh, I learned something new.


----------



## Samnell

Vanifae said:


> Heh, I learned something new.




So did I, and I studied French. 

Then again, the French program at my school was really rocky. I had four years, but I'd only call the middle two really good, solid French.


----------



## Mimic

Vanifae said:


> Nick smirks, “Man relax, she just said try… what are these girls going to do, kill us?  Who in their right mind is going to do anything to us, people love elites.  We are awesome, I mean yeah some of our powers can be scary… but seriously what is the worst that can happen?




I figured that would have been the time the ninjas (or whatever) would have attacked, I mean he was totally asking for it.


----------



## Shalimar

Mimic said:


> I figured that would have been the time the ninjas (or whatever) would have attacked, I mean he was totally asking for it.




It would indeed have been the time for machine gun jumblies.

I figured Josee exclaiming the word whore after the conversation they were having would merit a bit of a raised eye brow.


----------



## Hammerhead

Shalimar said:


> It would indeed have been the time for machine gun jumblies.
> 
> I figured Josee exclaiming the word whore after the conversation they were having would merit a bit of a raised eye brow.




Although using "putain" in that context wouldn't be entirely unreasonable. The ellipsis does however make it more of a general all purpose profanity and less of an insult. 

The approximate translation is "[Expletive]...where have you sent me to, father?"

Sadly our elite-hunting ninjas do not follow the basic laws of narrative.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I'm back in town, sorry for taking so long 

It was my big vacation for the summer, hit up Sacramento/San Francisco , expect regular posting again starting tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## Agamon

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> I'm back in town, sorry for taking so long
> 
> It was my big vacation for the summer, hit up Sacramento/San Francisco , expect regular posting again starting tonight or tomorrow!




Cool dude, it is vacation time, no worries.  I was kinda waiting for you before the shizzle hit the fanizzle (aka Attack of the Ironic Elite-Hunting Ninja Alien Zombies).

Post coming tomorrow.  Until then, I have an NPC post in the SO thread.  So far there are only short write ups on Josee and James, but more are on the way.  And yeah, Samnell, the picture of Tina means she and Jerry may have an interest in common....

Oh, and doing this, I've noticed that 3 of the NPCs have last names that start with the word "Bad".  Totally unintentional, I assure you.


----------



## Hammerhead

Hey, James has parents now! Man, Tina seems pretty boring now.  I mean, is anything more boring than someone from Canada?


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:


> Hey, James has parents now! Man, Tina seems pretty boring now.  I mean, is anything more boring than someone from Canada?








Her mother is Brazilian, but yeah, with no Sarah, had to represent.


----------



## Hammerhead

Seriously though, just super strength is a little boring compared to density control. I'd imagine she has some decent tricks with it though. 

I forgot that Sarah was a Canadian. She didn't seem to hang around for all that long.


----------



## Victim

Hammerhead said:


> Seriously though, just super strength is a little boring compared to density control. I'd imagine she has some decent tricks with it though.
> 
> I forgot that Sarah was a Canadian. She didn't seem to hang around for all that long.




I dunno, she was around for a while, I think.  In issue 5, I think, she was affected by the psychic backlash from Mexico City or something and went into a coma for a bit.  Hmm, when did she wake up?  I remember that she got better later on, acted sort of weird for a while, and then became Sanctuary in 8 or 9 right before the team went extra dimensional.  And then Tim may have seen her later on.


----------



## Vanifae

Oh yeah Arun is all over Layla for sure now... well her and Jun Min... and Tina... and Kiyana... mmm Josee.... hrrm so many choices.


----------



## Shalimar

I'm glad I wasn't th only one to see the NPCs and go Rowr.  Wonder how Jun Min handles being around all the students constantly thinking about sex in general, and sex with her.


----------



## Vanifae

Shalimar said:


> I'm glad I wasn't th only one to see the NPCs and go Rowr.  Wonder how Jun Min handles being around all the students constantly thinking about sex in general, and sex with her.



Constantly thinking about sex?

I think Nick has his hormones raging but he has more on his mind then just sex, he actually wants to be famous, he loves sports, and having fun.  School is a distant responsibility for him.


----------



## Agamon

Whoops, another cross post, should have put it all in one, I only meant for there to be enough reaction time to speak before the boom happened.  Any chance you could retcon that post, Vanifae?


----------



## Vanifae

No worries I can retcon it.


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:


> Whoops, another cross post, should have put it all in one, I only meant for there to be enough reaction time to speak before the boom happened. Any chance you could retcon that post, Vanifae?




Any thoughts on being the sexy young teacher with power to peek into your students sex addled minds?


----------



## Hammerhead

She probably doesn't mind read people all that often. Plus, I imagine that any telepath who uses their powers frequently quickly develops an uncomplimentary view of humanity in general. Besides, those photos are probably publicity shots released after each of the students spend an hour with a professional makeup artist and fashion consultant. 

Use any "APs" though? I think you've been running too many 4e games.  Or not enough.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:


> She probably doesn't mind read people all that often. Plus, I imagine that any telepath who uses their powers frequently quickly develops an uncomplimentary view of humanity in general. Besides, those photos are probably publicity shots released after each of the students spend an hour with a professional makeup artist and fashion consultant.
> 
> Use any "APs" though? I think you've been running too many 4e games.  Or not enough.




Whoops, HPs, right.  And they're called APs even in 3E games. 

And I have to say, some of the kids seem to have more sex on the mind than college agers.  And as for Jun Min, student/teacher stuff is the kind of thing you read in the paper (or hear when you listen to The Police) and think, what a loser.


----------



## Vanifae

Nick likes sex.

He also likes money.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:


> And I have to say, some of the kids seem to have more sex on the mind than college agers.




It's not all Jerry's fault. Cody just happens to be his type.  Arun is handsome enough to get some attention too, and has sent things Jerry reads as mixed signals. He's too in awe of Amadi to evaluate his hotness.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Edit-wrong thread, oops


----------



## Hammerhead

Well, action points were really only implemented in Eberron. The 4E ones are much better integrated, and a lot cooler as well. 

Emmet doesn't think about sex much, obviously. He likes money though, although not enough. He likes robots and gadgets a lot more than either. I think one of his other role models would be Grant Imahara from Mythbusters.


----------



## Shalimar

Hammerhead said:


> Well, action points were really only implemented in Eberron. The 4E ones are much better integrated, and a lot cooler as well.
> 
> Emmet doesn't think about sex much, obviously. He likes money though, although not enough. He likes robots and gadgets a lot more than either. I think one of his other role models would be Grant Imahara from Mythbusters.




I like Tori better


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:


> I like Tori better




Gotta side with Emmet on this one.


----------



## Victim

Tori is like the jock or meat shield of the build team.  He's the human test dummy and generally does the best when they're trying to benchmark some physical human ability.

Grant says: "I can build a robot to do that" (from the baseball ep). 

It's not surprising that Emmet holds the person with more technical competence in higher regard.


----------



## Agamon

I suddenly feel inadequate for not watching Mythbusters regularly enough to know the personalities on the show.  I watch too much darn TV already....


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:


> I suddenly feel inadequate for not watching Mythbusters regularly enough to know the personalities on the show.  I watch too much darn TV already....




Jamie: the straight man and boss, generally the perfectionist. For a while in the second season they were editing him as a villain, but they got over it.

Adam: the clown. Lately he's put on some weight and the build team seem to be taking on a lot of his clowning role.

Tori: the shop jock. When a job requires physical prowess, he's the one they use.

Kari: the token girl who is also a shop geek and manages not to hit most of the usual TV girl stereotypes except for being easily disgusted by raw meat. She's a vegetarian.

Grant: with Adam, often the victim. He's the roboticist and seems to do most of their serious automation work lately. He used to run R2D2.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:


> She probably doesn't mind read people all that often.




True.



> Plus, I imagine that any telepath who uses their powers frequently quickly develops an uncomplimentary view of humanity in general.




That sure is hard to argue.  In the "What superpower would you want?" game, Telepathy would be near the bottom of my list.



> Besides, those photos are probably publicity shots released after each of the students spend an hour with a professional makeup artist and fashion consultant.




Well, seeing as I got most of the pics from model/actor portfolio websites, that most certainly is true IRL.


----------



## Vanifae

Hrrm I think next turn gonna turn up his density, rescue that person if they are not rescued already and then go looking for the source; of course layla will take top priority depending on her condition.


----------



## Hammerhead

Agamon said:


> True.
> 
> That sure is hard to argue.  In the "What superpower would you want?" game, Telepathy would be near the bottom of my list.




Heh, it would be near the top for me. It's useful, subtle, and I doubt that I'm going to shocked by what people are thinking. Super speed would still be the coolest though, along with teleportation. 



			
				Emmet said:
			
		

> "Why are we headed *towards* the explosion," Emmet asks.




It takes a super-genius to ask questions like these. That thought just would not occur to a normal mind.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Agamon, you really didn't have to wait on me but I appreciate it.  Sorry for slowin' the game down folks  but at least the action's started now!

 @ Hammerhead

I actually thought both Jerry and Emmet were headed towards the explosion, but I guess when Emmet meant investigate he meant using super technology   Ah well, I guess Cody can follow his hormones for the day.  Raph can probably pick Emmet up when he's done.

Cody can't do much but help out the injured a little but at least he can warn everyone when the sh*t's about to hit the fan again.

As far as super powers go, I wouldn't mind a pocket-dimension where time slowed to maybe a fifth the rate in the real world.  It would be a great place to get some sleep in and do homework, not to mention store your extra stuff... That's where I got my other character concept, at least.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

I'm sorta leery on some of the Mythbuster's logic sometimes. I mean.. they 'busted' the losing limbs/dying by cable snaps and all they had to do to verify that was call the Naval Safety Center, or OSHA to get any number of cargo/boat handling mishaps.

Somewhere I got my load master BEGINNERS book (had to have a little education in my crane class a while back, and the snap tension and resulting velocity of a cable (be it metal, nylon, hemp, whatever) is TERRIFYING.

And there are a couple other of their 'busted' myths I'm leery of.

Most of the time they are fairly on spot, BUT I don't think they do their due diligence on some of them.


----------



## Agamon

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> Agamon, you really didn't have to wait on me but I appreciate it.  Sorry for slowin' the game down folks  but at least the action's started now!




I don't think the timing would have changed very much, honestly.  I had no choice but to slow down my own posting lately and, in story, the bad guys needed some time to prep...though I shouldn't say much more about that.


----------



## Vanifae

I don't like the bad guys.


----------



## Vanifae

Also like Flight I should be able to grab people and transport them via Spatial Control correct?  Meaning a Heavy Load of 920 lbs. 1000 feet or he can drag up to 4600 lbs up to about 750 feet?


----------



## Agamon

Vanifae said:


> Also like Flight I should be able to grab people and transport them via Spatial Control correct?  Meaning a Heavy Load of 920 lbs. 1000 feet or he can drag up to 4600 lbs up to about 750 feet?




Actually, the effect is Teleport, which is yourself plus 100 lbs of additional mass.  The Progression feat increases that.  If you're thinking of moving Layla, she's 102 lbs, close enough.  Just be aware that moving her while she's critically injured could do more harm than good....


----------



## Mimic

Agamon said:


> Actually, the effect is Teleport, which is yourself plus 100 lbs of additional mass.  The Progression feat increases that.  If you're thinking of moving Layla, she's 102 lbs, close enough.  Just be aware that moving her while she's critically injured could do more harm than good....




Its really a matter of picking the lesser of two evils, move her and possibly do more damage or not move her and hope no more explosions or structural damage occurs.

Either way, hopefully we are covered by the good samaritan laws.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

If Jerry doesn't head out on his own and if its allowed/needed (if trying to Notice a way through the crowd wouldn't work normally) Cody will spend an HP to find a fast way for them to the food court.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Well, no need   Cody will probably have to commission Emmet sometime in the future for a battlesuit if he wants to contribute much to combat


----------



## Vanifae

Sounds good on the Teleport thing.


----------



## Victim

So, who can perform first aid?  I don't think anyone had Medicine.


----------



## Shalimar

Victim said:


> So, who can perform first aid? I don't think anyone had Medicine.




Can it be done untrained?  I shouldn't think knowing to put pressure on wounds would take all that much intelligence.  Granted I have taken a bunch of red cross first aid/first responder courses, so what I think of as common knowledge/common sense as far as first aid might not be.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Raph can Heal, but it's tiring so she'd only do it on the critically injured.


----------



## Victim

It looks like it's technically Trained Only and Requires Tools.  Harsh.  

On the other hand, looking at Medicine and the damage system, there's a lot of in-between room.  For instance, a cut that's not immediately serious but requires treatment to avoid infection or blood loss isn't really represented in mechanical terms.  So I guess there might be room for unskilled treatment of those sorts of injuries.


----------



## Agamon

Victim said:


> It looks like it's technically Trained Only and Requires Tools.  Harsh.
> 
> On the other hand, looking at Medicine and the damage system, there's a lot of in-between room.  For instance, a cut that's not immediately serious but requires treatment to avoid infection or blood loss isn't really represented in mechanical terms.  So I guess there might be room for unskilled treatment of those sorts of injuries.




My thought, too.  I was looking at that last night.  Not to undermine first aid, I've had training and I'd still be somewhat hesitant to use it in a real emergency, but simple things won't require a skill check.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Agamon -> Does Cody spot Raph after she's gotten Manjit to a safe place, or does he just see her go back and forth again?  Thanks.


----------



## Vanifae

Yeah Nick is not subtle.


----------



## Agamon

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> Agamon -> Does Cody spot Raph after she's gotten Manjit to a safe place, or does he just see her go back and forth again?  Thanks.




The latter, going back to check on Manjit.


----------



## Hammerhead

What's the communication architecture of the region? Still utilizing cell phones? I was thinking of having Emmet try to identify the culprit via scanning all calls made at the time of the explosion.


----------



## Vanifae

Haha I better slow down.

Also I am going to take the HP on the Toughness save.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:


> What's the communication architecture of the region? Still utilizing cell phones? I was thinking of having Emmet try to identify the culprit via scanning all calls made at the time of the explosion.




Yep, cell phones still dominate.  That could certainly work.


----------



## Agamon

Before anyone asks, those aren't self-destruct buttons they're pressing on the guns.  There's a slight chance of overload when they turn the dial up to 11.  And I rolled horribly.  Just ask Mimic how well I was rolling at our D&D game tonight.


----------



## Vanifae

Anything that dials up to 11 is serious business.


----------



## Victim

Vanifae said:


> Anything that dials up to 11 is serious business.




Yeah.  Like phones.  They can go way the hell beyond 11 even.


----------



## Agamon

Victim said:


> Yeah.  Like phones.  They can go way the hell beyond 11 even.




The last rotary phone I saw only dialed up to 9...then to 0.  Kinda like a d10, come to think of it...


----------



## Samnell

Agamon, is Jerry's attacker still among the standing? If so, can he see her? And are any of the attackers he can see threatening any baselines or downed elites?


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:


> Agamon, is Jerry's attacker still among the standing? If so, can he see her? And are any of the attackers he can see threatening any baselines or downed elites?




Jerry's attacker is standing, about 10 feet away.  She fired at Trilly this turn.  And no, they're focusing on the still dangerous people.

Hmmm, the boards are more peppy since they simplified the front page...might be something to that.


----------



## Shalimar

I like peppy.  Hopefully between Clover and Jerry we'll have our 2 laser persons (is that PC enough) out of the fight.


----------



## Agamon

> OOC: Using Air Control to pin the 2 goons, Clover's air control is Area + Perception so it automatically hits both, Her strength for the grapple to pin the pair is 30.




A couple things, it's an area effect, so they do get a Reflex save, I believe.  Also, wouldn't this be using the Move Object effect, which gives you a Str bonus equal to the power rank?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Why yes, I will us a HP to reroll.
And which bad guy is closest? I feel the  need to grapple next round.


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:


> Why yes, I will us a HP to reroll.
> And which bad guy is closest? I feel the  need to grapple next round.




The guy you knocked back is a wee bit further away now.


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:


> A couple things, it's an area effect, so they do get a Reflex save, I believe. Also, wouldn't this be using the Move Object effect, which gives you a Str bonus equal to the power rank?




Yeah, your right about the power bonus being 6 instead of 10.  I was confusing the fact that move object grants 5 strength/rank for lifting, sorry about that.

As far as the reflex saving through, no they don't.   Here is a quote from Ultimate Power that explains the interaction between the Area modifier and the Perception Range modifier:



> *
> Perception: *[FONT=JMMOK B+ Quay Sans ITC,Quay Sans]A perception range area effect can be placed anywhere the user can accurately perceive. Neither General nor Targeted Perception Area effects require an attack roll or allow a Reflex save to reduce their effects, although targets still get a normal save against the effect.
> [/FONT]




They'd be able to resist the wind with brute strength, but because its a perception power they couldn't dodge the wind.  If Clover wins the opposed rolls she has the pair pinned.  Next turn she would be able to move them around but she couldn't hurt the directly.

Because she has the perception modifier on her air control she is also limited to having it at PL (just an interesting note I figured I'd bring up)


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:


> They'd be able to resist the wind with brute strength, but because its a perception power they couldn't dodge the wind.  If Clover wins the opposed rolls she has the pair pinned.  Next turn she would be able to move them around but she couldn't hurt the directly.
> 
> Because she has the perception modifier on her air control she is also limited to having it at PL (just an interesting note I figured I'd bring up)




Yeah, that's right.  Still getting used to this system again.


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:


> Yeah, that's right. Still getting used to this system again.




I've used air control in 2E before on Kelly and I still got it wrong


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:


> The guy you knocked back is a wee bit further away now.




Ah.. I'll have to grapple the august personage of the person who shot me. Put a SQUEEZE play into effect.  LOL

FYI.. Agamon.. where is the picture from? It looks awfully familiar.


----------



## Vanifae

If you mean the avatar it's Mirror's Edge.


----------



## Agamon

Vanifae said:


> If you mean the avatar it's Mirror's Edge.




Squeee!  Looking forward to that game!  Her name's Faith, thus the title, too.    Weird though, I have 5 games on pre-order and forgot to add that one...(fix that this weekend, pre-order that ION drumset for RB2, too. )


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:


> Squeee!  Looking forward to that game!  Her name's Faith, thus the title, too.    Weird though, I have 5 games on pre-order and forgot to add that one...(fix that this weekend, pre-order that ION drumset for RB2, too. )




That is waht I thought. I've got it on my list.. right now I'm just putting Civ: Revolutions and Soul  Calibur IV to work right now. On a whim I've been doing mock ups of my old characters..  I'm just getting the new guitar with my version of RB2..


----------



## Shalimar

KaintheSeeker said:


> Ah.. I'll have to grapple the august personage of the person who shot me. Put a SQUEEZE play into effect.  LOL
> 
> FYI.. Agamon.. where is the picture from? It looks awfully familiar.




Well, depending on whether or not Clover succeeds, it might be kinda hard to grapple someone tossed about by a tornado.


----------



## Agamon

Damn slow boards.  Main fight post will have to wait til after work.


----------



## Samnell

> Checks: 12 v 16; failed disarm




The dice hate me; that had to be a four. With my last breath, I curse someone who had nothing to do with this!


----------



## Shalimar

Well, at least they're pinned and not going anywhere.  Next turn they will even get introduced to the ceiling, followed by a reintroduction to gravity.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:


> The dice hate me; that had to be a four. With my last breath, I curse someone who had nothing to do with this!




Yeah, a 4.  Sorry, dude.


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:


> Well, at least they're pinned and not going anywhere.  Next turn they will even get introduced to the ceiling, followed by a reintroduction to gravity.




Yeah, that was what Jerry was thinking to do next if he hadn't been beat to it. Now maybe he'll be throwing things, though. Just as good.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:


> Yeah, a 4.  Sorry, dude.




True story:
In my one very ill-fated bout with playing D&D with actual other people in the room I deliberately chose spells that would still give me something decent on a made save because the dice were so unkind. Of course I had one of those DMs bent on hosing us regardless of what we did, so I suppose it didn't really matter.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Oh hey, I think it got lost in all that ooc text but do you mind rolling for Raph's second snare attack (using extra effort)?  She'll use one of Cody's HPs next round to negate the fatigue (if it works as I think and they both share his pool).

Edit-Samnell, that's why my last Wizard was a _Magic Missile_ specialist   I just took Arcane Thesis and chucked standard and empowered versions all day (with Spell Penetration loaded up just in case).  Sounds like you had a bad DM experience more than a game though


----------



## Samnell

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> Sounds like you had a bad DM experience more than a game though




Yeah, it was really awful and ended amid some bitter arguments...right after I'd decided to give the DM another session or two. He killed off my PC halfway through the game and then as I started digging out the replacement he observes that he has no idea why I'm doing that, since they were moving the game to a night they knew I had a class regardless. I figure this was the passive-aggressive way to kick me out.

Other exciting features:
*Getting ranted at by his wife...who was not even involved in the game
*Never making it past 8th level because he killed everyone close to leveling
*Every adventure featured a minimum of one no-save-you-just-die trap, often without any actual method of death given
*I like playing halflings. Just coincidentally, the fairly standard misdeeds of a single halfling PC (I insulted the king and then broke out of jail...which I was only in because I was with an idiot PC that did the intial insulting.) of mine triggered a global, genocidal campaign against all halflings. 

The town's small enough, and I'm social phobic enough, that even if I were in the market for another flesh-and-blood gaming group I would be hesitant to ask around for the chance that I'd be unwittingly walking back to that mess all over again, or a new mess that spread from it.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Small towns and even cities can suck.  There's not a whole lot of good gamers in my town either, it seems.  I went to a small highschool (graduating class 67, whoo!) and had to convert a few fellow classmates to the dark ways of D&D.  Started them off with miniature games and Baldur's Gate for gamecube, they didn't know what hit them, muwhahah.  But yeah, before then I just had to do a billion PBP games to get my fix 

Edit-I'm not sure if I need to assure you, but generally D&D games are not that terrible.  Usually a DM is inexperienced in one way or another (since you're expected to be both a mechanical genius and a storyteller/roleplayer) but if you find a good group the games can be very enjoyable.  The pacing/story progression is a lot better than online games, which is why I haven't really gone back to D&D PBP's.  Might be worth giving another shot at finding a gaming group if you like the system, although this 3.5e/4e split might make it difficult to find just the right group right now.


----------



## Samnell

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> I went to a small highschool (graduating class 67, whoo!) and had to convert a few fellow classmates to the dark ways of D&D.




You win. My graduating class was about 425, though my cohort (born ca. 1980) was especially large.



> But yeah, before then I just had to do a billion PBP games to get my fix




I mostly do PBEMs. It's slow (although mine seem much faster than the average) but it's very possible to run two or three at a time and play in more. They don't all last, but it's not too much to dust yourself off and start up another. Age of Worms and Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil are running well for me.


----------



## Vanifae

I killed a man once.


----------



## Hammerhead

That's why I avoid small towns. Well, not really, but it's a convenient excuse right now. The trick is to recruit the right people and get them interested in D&D, not joining one of those existing groups. Then again, I am evidently one of the few people who got into RPGs on their own. The release of the Baldur's Gate games was quite convenient. 

BTW Samnell: I think I remember reading about this in the general threads way back. Was that the game where no one cared about the genocidal campaign, and the kingdom was paying like 1000 gp per set of halfling ears? 

Cool Vanifae. I assume he had it coming.


----------



## Hammerhead

BTW Agamon: I don't think the microwave beam is invisible. I mean, if it is, cool. But I didn't buy Subtle.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:


> BTW Samnell: I think I remember reading about this in the general threads way back. Was that the game where no one cared about the genocidal campaign, and the kingdom was paying like 1000 gp per set of halfling ears?




That was it. The other guy kicked out at the same time posted about it. I think he focused mostly on the just-introduced rule that if he killed a PC, your new guy came in at first level with zero XP...which was the incident that prompted the rant from his wife. I posted an analysis on my blog of the time about how this tended to punish people for dying and simultaneously weakened the party so much as to encourage more death among those who survived, especially considering how often we died already. She argued, aside calling me lots of things, that anything short of being wrestled to the ground and actually spanked by the DM could not reasonably be called punishment.


----------



## Agamon

HH: I tried to imagine what a microwave beam would look like, but can't say I see anything but my food spinning around when my microwave is on.   But yeah, good point.  Maybe a whitish, translucent effect?

Sollir: I looked it up, but I don't think Minions can use the summoner's HPs.  Anybody else know better?


----------



## Agamon

Agamon said:


> Sollir: I looked it up, but I don't think Minions can use the summoner's HPs.  Anybody else know better?




Come to think of it, in this case, it makes sense.  I'll do an edit when I get the chance.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Well, I took Heroic for summoning so Raph is treated like an NPC instead of a minion.  The only reference I can think of is the similar difference between the Minions and Sidekick feats, where Sidekick (pg. 64) reads: "Sidekicks also do not have hero points, but you can spend your own hero points on the sidekick's behalf with the usual benefits."

My sis is in town so sporadic posting this week, at least 1/day though


----------



## Agamon

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> Well, I took Heroic for summoning so Raph is treated like an NPC instead of a minion.  The only reference I can think of is the similar difference between the Minions and Sidekick feats, where Sidekick (pg. 64) reads: "Sidekicks also do not have hero points, but you can spend your own hero points on the sidekick's behalf with the usual benefits."




Yeah, that's what I was thinking, she's like a summonable sidekick (or buttkick, as the case may be )


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

No buttkicking yet, but we shall see  She ain't got much accuracy yet, but hopefully Homing attacks will make up for it.


----------



## Agamon

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> No buttkicking yet, but we shall see  She ain't got much accuracy yet, but hopefully Homing attacks will make up for it.




Blame my damn d20.  I think the percentage of rolls over 10 overall this week is at about 30%.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:


> HH: I tried to imagine what a microwave beam would look like, but can't say I see anything but my food spinning around when my microwave is on.   But yeah, good point.  Maybe a whitish, translucent effect?
> 
> Sollir: I looked it up, but I don't think Minions can use the summoner's HPs.  Anybody else know better?






It's like directed radar signals.. painful but unseen.

So.. is there ANYONE within reach of Trilly or was her grapple an undoable action?


----------



## Victim

You guys should be begging to use Invisible Castle or something.  

Emmet's microwave beam can't be invisible though, since he didn't buy Subtle.  Obviously, there must be an additional, visible beam used for targeting purposes like tracer rounds.


----------



## Mimic

Agamon said:


> Blame my damn d20.  I think the percentage of rolls over 10 overall this week is at about 30%.




Your not using that green one are you, because you seriously need to throw that one out.


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:


> It's like directed radar signals.. painful but unseen.
> 
> So.. is there ANYONE within reach of Trilly or was her grapple an undoable action?




Forgot you posted that already.  Whoops.  Ah, the chaos of combat.


----------



## Agamon

Mimic said:


> Your not using that green one are you, because you seriously need to throw that one out.




No, a different one for this game.  Changed to another one.  Test rolled a 3, 5, 19, 7, 1.  Sigh.  It ain't the dice.


----------



## Agamon

Victim said:


> Emmet's microwave beam can't be invisible though, since he didn't buy Subtle.  Obviously, there must be an additional, visible beam used for targeting purposes like tracer rounds.




Hey, now that's a good idea.


----------



## Shalimar

So how many gun men are there in the food court area?


----------



## Agamon

All bad guys we've seen:

Dead dude that tried to get Manjit
Chick outside that took herself out against Nick
Guy that ran away from Cody, Emmet and Raph
Two guys in the food court fighting John, Nick and Jerry
One guy, one girl in the hall beside the food court fighting Clover and Trilly


----------



## Shalimar

So there are 4 people still up in the food court?  Ok, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:


> All bad guys we've seen:
> 
> Dead dude that tried to get Manjit
> Chick outside that took herself out against Nick
> Guy that ran away from Cody, Emmet and Raph
> Two guys in the food court fighting John, Nick and Jerry
> One guy, one girl in the hall beside the food court fighting Clover and Trilly





You mean Clover right? Cause she keeps stealing the shots at the bad guys. not even dating and she's already trying to 'protect' trilly


----------



## Shalimar

KaintheSeeker said:


> You mean Clover right? Cause she keeps stealing the shots at the bad guys. not even dating and she's already trying to 'protect' trilly




She isn't really looking at it as Hers and Hers villians you know.  Clover will keep in on the girl if you want to take on the injured guy.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Shalimar said:


> She isn't really looking at it as Hers and Hers villians you know.  Clover will keep in on the girl if you want to take on the injured guy.






For some reason I get this picture of an old Bevis and Butthead toon where the bouncer of a club slings them into the sidewalk repeatedly by their ankles.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Sorry to keep pestering you Agamon, but there should be a third Snare attack, one for this round, two homing from the previous, and then one more next round (homing one for this round, if you don't need line of sight for it-I'm not sure).  If you rule otherwise, like if it's unbalanced, I'd understand, but figured I'd mention it.


----------



## Victim

Homing stuff: http://www.atomicthinktank.com/viewtopic.php?t=24842


----------



## Agamon

No, pester away, I will forget stuff, I need you guys to remind me if I do. 

Thanks for the link, Victim, I never thought enough about it to be aware it was that complex.  So, it looks like the Homing attacks can only hit once per round.  So the misses the first round couldn't hit the second round because of the hits in the second round.  Both attacks hit in the 2nd round (though, apparently they only need one save, I wasn't aware of that either) so there's no more attacks homing.  So he's entangled, but can still move and will likely get away as he can essentially take 20 on his strength check to get out.


----------



## Victim

Well, you might not want to use all the ORQ answers in your games.  Some of them change a lot, and clearly haven't been playtested.  Steve Kenson has expressed dissatisfaction with his own grappling related answers, for instance.

But the homing one is pretty good, I think, since it makes spamming high power, low accuracy attacks on the same guy less effective.  It's still nice against multiple targets.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

My bad, homing rules look a lot more complex than I thought .  In this particular case, are 2 attack rolls/potential saves alright because the previous one required Extra Effort?  That seems to break the rule of 1 save/round, but maybe that should only count for the round Extra Effort was used?  And just for future reference, do you want to handle them as Independent Effects, so Raph could fire a Snare one round and then alternate with a Blast the next?


----------



## Victim

And no one has even tried to use Homing Attacks with combat feats like Power Attack...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Oh, rest assured I've thought of it and it tempts me   Raph hasn't had enough training to warrant feats like that just yet  

Edit-Also, does Homing require line of sight or is there another potential Snare next round (assuming the second one that hit wasn't the one Raph did this round)?


----------



## Agamon

doublepost


----------



## Agamon

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> Oh, rest assured I've thought of it and it tempts me   Raph hasn't had enough training to warrant feats like that just yet
> 
> Edit-Also, does Homing require line of sight or is there another potential Snare next round (assuming the second one that hit wasn't the one Raph did this round)?




The two fired that round were the two I rolled for (as I had forgotten about the homing part), so all the snare effects are gone.  In general, though, they could still hit, but the target would have total concealment.

And yeah, the snare/blast idea would work.

BTW, just like the last game, if anyone want to use an HP on an attack, announce it during the attack to help speed things along.  Also, do me a favor and announce the attack/damage/save(if it's not Toughness) of your attack OOC.  Helps me out a lot, thanks.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Thanks!


----------



## Hammerhead

Why no non-lethal lightning? Isn't that pretty much just a taser? I mean, it's not like Clover's lightning is comparable in watts/voltage to a real bolt of lightning anyway.


----------



## Shalimar

Hammerhead said:


> Why no non-lethal lightning? Isn't that pretty much just a taser? I mean, it's not like Clover's lightning is comparable in watts/voltage to a real bolt of lightning anyway.




I just don't see how she'd have the ability to have her lightning flip back and forth between Lethal and non-lethal.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:


> Why no non-lethal lightning? Isn't that pretty much just a taser? I mean, it's not like Clover's lightning is comparable in watts/voltage to a real bolt of lightning anyway.




A taser does stun damage.  An AP of the power doing stun damage is completely understandable, but the +6 lightning is more powerful than any of the lethal guns being shot by the bad guys (at least until they crank em up a notch, anyway) and could certainly kill someone with low toughness and bad luck.

You could flip back and forth with the stun AP (that would be later on), or even just not going full power.  A +3 attack I'd let be nonlethal.


----------



## Shalimar

By default 2E rules any power is capable of dealing both Non-lethal and Lethal Damage, the user just has to declare it when they use it.  Tasers/Stun Guns actually use the Stun power so I'll just pick that up as an AP and leave her lightning as only lethal which would normally be the full power drawback.


----------



## Samnell

Woot! My first successful d20 roll of the game! Jerry's not incredibly incompetent.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Whoo! 

I'm sort of confused, how many badguys are there in each scene?  2 in the hallway, engaged with Clover/Emmet/Cody/Raph and 2 in the cafeteria?  I figure Cody/Raph will be able to see the action in the cafeteria on their move actions so if the baddies aren't down they'll try to help in there.


----------



## Agamon

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> Whoo!
> 
> I'm sort of confused, how many badguys are there in each scene?  2 in the hallway, engaged with Clover/Emmet/Cody/Raph and 2 in the cafeteria?  I figure Cody/Raph will be able to see the action in the cafeteria on their move actions so if the baddies aren't down they'll try to help in there.




Seeing as the two sides of the fight are at different ends of the food court, probably a little closer will be needed.  Cody, Raph and Emmet are still 40 feet from Trill and Clover, which is another 30 feet from the food court.  Once they get around Clover/Trilly's area they'll be able to see into the food court enough to see the guys fighting there.

Sorry, didn't think it was that complex or I'd have done a rough map.  I'll try and get a post off tomorrow, long tiring day today.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Nothing to worry about, I'm just bad at these sorts of things unless they're all numbered or somesuch.  I thought there could've been 2 at the entrance then 4 more, 2 at each of the hallways.  Everything crystal clear now


----------



## Agamon

Well, let's not add to the slowness of the site by extending the size of this thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=238729


----------

